# Acto de VOX en Vistalegre 12.00 horas



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

*Eletropanel: Desplome Socialista, VOX roza el 3%*



>



Vídeo completo del Mitin de VOX

Acto de VOX en Vistalegre #laespañaviva - YouTube

Acto mitin VOX

En portadas de los diarios 



>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

ya he abierto hilos en temas calientes y politica del acto de hoy de vox en madrid

En el principal los hijos de la gran puta de los moderadores n0 me han dejado.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> ya he abierto hilos en temas calientes y politica del acto de hoy de vox en madrid
> 
> En el principal los hijos de la gran puta de los moderadores n0 me han dejado.



Vuelve abrirle aquí


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Acto de VOX en Vistalegre 12.00 horas

Acto de VOX en Vistalegre #laespañaviva - YouTube

En directo por Intereconomía

Intereconomía TV | Televisión en directo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

te lo van a mandar a papelera

Acto de VOX en Vistalegre #laespañaviva - YouTube


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Hoy es domingo, que tengan la dignidad de ponerlo hasta mañana aquí

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 11:21 ----------

Hace un rato, vídeo

Twitter


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

No se les olvide invitar a Carlos Fabra...


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No se les olvide invitar a Carlos Fabra...



Y un VIDEO a GUARREMOS PODEMOS socios de BILDU y los NAZIS que ellos NI LLENARON.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No se les olvide invitar a Carlos Fabra...





los que no son bienvenidos en este hilos son las putitas de Soros rojirprogres.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> *Y un VIDEO a GUARREMOS PODEMOS socios de BILDU y los NAZIS que ellos NI LLENARON. *



Los de VOX sois un Partido del Sobre 2.0 pero no te preocupes que en el Hispanistán garrulos por metro cuadrado no faltan ni faltarán nunca y seguro que los conseguís engañar para que os vuelvan a votar.

Saludos.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

zapatitos dijo:


> Los de VOX sois un Partido del Sobre 2.0 pero no te preocupes que en el Hispanistán garrulos por metro cuadrado no faltan ni faltarán nunca y seguro que los conseguís engañar para que os vuelvan a votar.
> 
> Saludos.



Tranquilo GILIPROGRE que yo tambien FUI DE LOS TUYOS.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

en intereconomia lo dan a partir de las 12


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> los que no son bienvenidos en este hilos son las putitas de Soros rojirprogres.



Bueno, no tengo nada que ver...


----------



## klon (7 Oct 2018)

y por la secta lo dan??


----------



## Waterman (7 Oct 2018)

Si hay lleno no se va a enterar ni blas. Eso si, como este medio vacio va a salir en todas partes


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> te lo van a mandar a papelera
> 
> Acto de VOX en Vistalegre #laespañaviva - YouTube



En Intereconomía

Intereconomía TV | Televisión en directo


----------



## dabuti (7 Oct 2018)

ESPERO QUE LO DESINFECTEN DE CUCARACHAS MUGROSAS FASCISTAS AL ACABAR.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

que nerviosa está la progrez.:XX::XX:


----------



## klon (7 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> ESPERO QUE LO DESINFECTEN DE CUCARACHAS MUGROSAS FASCISTAS AL ACABAR.




Supongo que ya lo habran desinfectado de mugrosos piojosos y demás fauna pogre..


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Hace mas de una hora



>


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Hace mas de una hora



¿Cuando llega el Führer?


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Vídeo, llenazo hace mas de 1 hora

Twitter


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

en el foro del video del youtube dice que vistalegre está ya al 90%


----------



## delta74 (7 Oct 2018)

viva españa ,viva el rey ninininininiiiii:XX:


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

*Plan patriota,
el que tus ahorros expropia*

Vox pide la salida del euro que es expropiar nuestros ahorros. Cada euro sería convertido a una peseta devaluada.





Aunque con un lenguaje ambiguo ("recuperar el control de nuestra soberanía en aquello que nos afecta directamente"), es evidente que la moneda está entre aquello "que nos afecta directamente".

No pueden decirlo abiertamente, porque entonces nadie les votaría y si ganasen todo el mundo sacaría el dinero de España antes de que se lo expropien. Una salida del euro tiene que ser sorpresa. Pero ponen una frase ambigua que sirva de coartada para decir que ya lo habían puesto en su programa.

Sacado del programa de Vox en su web.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

vox va a conseguir lo que Potemos y C's no puedieron. Llenar vistalegre


----------



## Oda (7 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Cuando llega el Führer?



¿te refieres a puigdemont?

Es que es el único que tiene leyes aprobadas que hacen que merezca ese cargo.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Impresionante



>


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> *Plan patriota,
> el que tus ahorros expropia*
> 
> Vox pide la salida del euro que es expropiar nuestros ahorros. Cada euro sería convertido a una peseta devaluada.
> ...



Aing que me desorino, "Recuperar el peso que nuestra población, economía e historia merecen", joder, como si la vida fuese justa y las cosas se consiguiesen por merecerlo, mas tontos y no nacen.


----------



## ElCalvo (7 Oct 2018)

¿Hay cocacola y bocadillo....?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

dicen que está lleno.:rolleye::rolleye:

Corren malos tiempos para las putitas de Soros.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Decenas de personas se encuentran afuera.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 11:51 ----------

Vistalegre en trendint topic en Twitter


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Se llena, se llena

Deben estar los mugremitas con el culo en llamas. Lo que ellos no consiguieron teniendo a toda la mass mierda de su lado lo consigue VOX.


----------



## Vulcan86 (7 Oct 2018)

Han abarrotado ,éxito total ! Gracias Rajoy


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Llenísimo y dicen que hay colas fuera.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Estoy en la cola para entrar, hay colas enormes.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Se sigue llenando..



>


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

pff...madre mia...


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Hablamos de un partido extraparlamentario, ojito

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 11:56 ----------

Vídeo, miles de personas

Twitter


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

hasta los topes!!!!


----------



## angelgs (7 Oct 2018)

el psoe no baja del 30%. Lo dice Tezanos


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Se retrasa el acto, hay colas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

se necesita otro vistalegre


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (7 Oct 2018)

Para parar la avalancha tercermundista, para derogar la LIVG...votad a VOX!


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Sigo en la cola, colas enormes y parece que nos vamos a quedar fuera por no haber sitio.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Sigo en la cola, colas enormes y parece que nos vamos a quedar fuera por no haber sitio.



Se supone que era a las 12.00

En Intereconomia están con el papa::


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Adelante españoles, sin miedo a nada ni a nadie !

Blas PiÃ±ar en Plaza de Oriente - YouTube


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

mañana toda la mass mierda tendrá que sacar lo de hoy en vistalegre.


----------



## lolomondo (7 Oct 2018)

He puesto intereconomia y está el papa


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> España siempre va 10-15 años retrasada, esta pelicula ya la he visto por Europa y uSA y os puedo asegurar que va a barrer con los nacionalismos y localismos en España



Estamos hasta los huevos de los localismos y paletismos en España.
Ya es hora de que los Españoles se unan


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

lolomondo dijo:


> He puesto intereconomia y está el papa





es que todavía no ha empezado el acto. Sigue mucha gente fuera


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Se sigue llenando..



coño, hay banderas españolas !


----------



## Le Truhan (7 Oct 2018)

Yo estoy dentro desde las 11:20 y se ha llenado éxito total, da gusto ver estas cosas


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Me faltan banderas de VOX


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Y la cola no se mueve, parece que hay atasco para entrar


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Pillo sitio....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro desde las 11:20 y se ha llenado éxito total, da gusto ver estas cosas





que envidia.:rolleye:


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Se acaba el papa en inter


----------



## jorgitonew (7 Oct 2018)

estoy dentro de la plaza... han dicho por megáfonia que se retrasa porque hay miles de personas aún en la calle y están pensando cómo organizarlo para que Ortega Smith y/o Abascal salgan a la calle a dar el meeting a la gente que se ha quedado fuera


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

jorgitonew dijo:


> estoy dentro de la plaza... han dicho por megáfonia que se retrasa porque hay miles de personas aún en la calle y están pensando cómo organizarlo para que Ortega Smith y/o Abascal salgan a la calle a dar el meeting a la gente que se ha quedado fuera




que fuerte. Ni potemos ni c's pudieron llenar Vistalegre:XX::XX:


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Miles de personas afuera, esta petado

Se retrasa el acto


----------



## Lanzalosdados (7 Oct 2018)

El Psoe con suerte, tercero. Tengo conocidos y familia socialista y están que se suben por las paredes con este golpista traidor.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

libre de mugrosos sorosianos anticapitalistas de iphone y amazon !


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Joder. En Intereconomía no sale el acto...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)




----------



## Misterio (7 Oct 2018)

Empieza en youtube, tremendo jajaj y sin tener un Roures detrás.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Empieza en Youtube


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

si si si si...Vox ha llegado para quedarse.


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Tenemos un streaming del acto en YT

Acto de VOX en Vistalegre #laespañaviva - YouTube


----------



## Le Truhan (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> libre de mugrosos sorosianos anticapitalistas de iphone y amazon !



Coño estás al lado mío chaval


----------



## angelgs (7 Oct 2018)

Ya no rien estos rojos.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Muchisima gente fuera


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

por fin un partido español que se preocupa por los españoles !


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Abascal en la calle

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 12:21 ----------

Petadisimo..


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

ya conectaron en intereconomia y en yutub


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Tengo los pelos de punta...Escalofrios


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Oct 2018)

*¿Por qué no es democrático el sistema electoral proporcional de listas?*

Porque impide que los ciudadanos elijan a sus diputados. Son los jefes de los partidos los que deciden quién va en cada lista y en qué posición. En España no se eligen diputados, se crean diputados. El sistema proporcional arrebata a los ciudadanos la capacidad de elegir a sus representantes y entrega a los jefes de los partidos el poder de crear diputados.

Y aún más. Un voto no computa como uno, el sistema proporcional cambia el valor de los votos en función del lugar en el que se vota y a quien se vota. Cuando un ciudadano va a votar desconoce cuál será el valor final de su voto, que cambiará en función de lo que voten sus vecinos.

El sistema electoral proporcional es el fraude electoral convertido en norma.

El fraude electoral proporcional constituye por sí mismo la corrupción moral de la que emana la corrupción económica desde hace 40 años. La corrupción económica es inevitable mientras se mantenga el fraude proporcional.

*
Consecuencias sistema electoral proporcional de listas*

Los ciudadanos no tienen representación política.
Los diputados sólo son leales a quien deben su cargo, por lo que su lealtad es hoy sólo para el jefe de su partido.
Genera un conflicto en el que los intereses de los diputados están enfrentados a los de los ciudadanos.
Se legisla en interés de los partidos porque la lealtad del diputado es para el partido.
Es uno de los dos motores que estatalizan a los partidos actuales y los convierte en enemigos de los ciudadanos –el otro motor es la financiación pública de los partidos–.
Los partidos dejan de ser la consecuencia de la libertad de asociación de los ciudadanos para convertirse en los amos de los ciudadanos: no es la sociedad civil la que traslada a sus agentes (los inexistentes partidos políticos) su pensamiento y ánimo para crear una sociedad política que medie entre la sociedad civil y el Estado, sino que es el propio Estado mediante sus órganos (los partidos estatalizados) el que impone a la sociedad qué se debe hacer y pensar.


----------



## jpjp (7 Oct 2018)

Esta petao


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

¿ Ese es VOX o un concierto de Malumba?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

la virgen...


----------



## Virolai (7 Oct 2018)

La diferencia con el CIS es demasiado brutal. No me creo ni una ni la otra.


----------



## ElCalvo (7 Oct 2018)

angelgs dijo:


> Ya no rien estos rojos.



VOX está al borde del precipicio, y pronto darán un paso adelante.
Yo deseo que obtengan la representación que "merecen" y que por fin las miradas se posen sobre ellos.

No problem.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

por fin un partido que no sigue la agenda progresista de bancos, fondos de inversion, multinacionales, escuelas de negocio, universidades, consultoras !


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Fonzo dijo:


> VOX está al borde del precipicio, y pronto darán un paso adelante.
> Yo deseo que obtengan la representación que "merecen" y que por fin las miradas se posen sobre ellos.
> 
> No problem.





los que estáis a un paso del precipicio sois los progres:XX::XX:


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Me recuerda al acto de Cs cuando el mitin de las autonomicas


----------



## jpjp (7 Oct 2018)

Solo falta abascal a lomos de un charizard y lo peta


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> hombre ,ver a abascal corriendo por el campo es mitico jajajaja




lo que es mítico es el desplome de la piojada:XX::XX:


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Que grandes,,,,pugdemont a pisión bailando...


:XX:


----------



## pacomermela (7 Oct 2018)

Una vez más el sistema gana. Canalizar la reacción española en un partido prosistema, quién lo iba a pensar...


----------



## Waterman (7 Oct 2018)

Tampoco parece tan complicado llenar esa plaza no?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (7 Oct 2018)

HAY QUE VOTAR MASIVAMENTE a VOX.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

a reventar, vistalegre!!!


----------



## Orisos (7 Oct 2018)

Mucho pureta ex-pepero en las fotos y la mitad del garito vacio.

Se lo merecen por su amor a Israhell y la panchitada.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Atención: Es un partido extraparlamentario


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> pero le faltaba en el fondo a inda bailando





nervios???:XX::XX:


----------



## Debunker (7 Oct 2018)

Llenazo total a rebosar. 

Se puede ver en Intereconomía, en youtube y algunos blogs.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Oct 2018)

Rojos progress preparándose la maleta para el exilio.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

mal dia para guarromin


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

terro6666 dijo:


> Rojos progress preparándose la maleta para el exilio.



Buen destino, el hedor a cejijunto es ya insoportable.


----------



## sirpask (7 Oct 2018)

Bilbainadas88 dijo:


> HAY QUE VOTAR MASIVAMENTE a VOX.



En las europeas si, está claro. Es el unico partido que se atreve a decir verdades incomodas y defiende la unidad se españa.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Rocio propone tumbar el bipartidismo


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

No puede bajar de 5 eurodiputados.


----------



## DEEP (7 Oct 2018)

Noto cierto nerviosismo progre, por fin alguien que piensa en los españoles, acabar con el mamoneo de las autonomías, paguitas de inmis, control de fronteras apoyar a la guardia civil.
Vamos todo lo que no han hecho los traidores del PPSOE y los venezolanos de Podemos.


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

Santiago Matamoros renace


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

El público está entregado...me gustaría saber cuanta gente se ha quedado sin entrar...


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)




----------



## Debunker (7 Oct 2018)

No hay mal que por bien no venga, dice el sabio refranero español, el separatismo catalán ha resucitado la España muerta y adormecida


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

me mola la tia esta


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Rocío está cantando las verdades del barquero...


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Se van a comer al PP de forma literal


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

catalanazis, feminazis y progrez con el culo en llamas


----------



## espadan (7 Oct 2018)

Lleno hasta la bandera, grandes VOX.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Abracitos a la frontera.. Toma Casado


----------



## Linthor (7 Oct 2018)

Y esto señores y señoras, la razón por la que el doctor Viruelo le está cogiendo una alergia a las elecciones que no puede con ella. ::


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

"no queremos que nuestros barrios se conviertan en lavapies"


----------



## paisa (7 Oct 2018)

A mi es que me aburren los mitines y me da pereza ponerme en intereconomia. ¿alguien puede subir imágenes de la asistencia al mitin?


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

No hemos podido pasar por aforo completo, miles de personas nos hemos quedado sin poder entrar.


----------



## juantxxxo (7 Oct 2018)

paisa dijo:


> A mi es que me aburren los mitines y me da pereza ponerme en intereconomia. ¿alguien puede subir imágenes de la asistencia al mitin?



Ahí lo tienes....

Acto de VOX en Vistalegre #laespañaviva - YouTube


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

como disfruto viendo a la progrez desquiciada.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox llena la plaza de Vistalegre en su acto más multitudinario | Las Provincias


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Rocio contra el globalismo


----------



## Antonio Picanfetta (7 Oct 2018)

*Retransmisión EN DIRECTO del acto de VOX en Vistalegre*

Acto de VOX en Vistalegre #laespañaviva - YouTube


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Rocio propone tumbar el bipartidismo



Qué original, ¿no?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (7 Oct 2018)

Por el titular del hilo, viendo que VOX roza el 3% y los sociatas sufrían un desplome, pensé que el Electropanel les había dado a estos un 2%, como mucho. :rolleye:


----------



## Debunker (7 Oct 2018)

Sabéis el aforo de Vistalegre?, ¿cuantas personas calculáis que han asistido al acto?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

cargando contra la mass mierda


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Lenguaje de Signos en el mitin


----------



## paisa (7 Oct 2018)

Me parto de la risa cuando oigo que VOX se va a comer al PP. Quienes tendrían que tener miedo de VOX no son tanto PP y C's como PSOE y Podemos. Cuando el electorado de los partidos de izquierda despierte y se de cuenta de que la inmigración descontrolada a quien perjudica es a ellos. Que cada inmigrante es una ayuda que deja de ir a los españoles desfavorecidos para ir al llegado de fuera, entonces que se acojonen los partidos de izquierda, porque su votante va a pronunciarse en favor de VOX.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Drago en el mitin.. jeje


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> Santiago Abascal ha realizado una intensa carrera política desde los 18 años, cuando se afilió al Partido Popular (PP). En 1996 ingresó en el Comité Provincial del PP en Álava y desde 1999 formó parte de su comité ejecutivo. En noviembre de 2000 fue elegido presidente de Nuevas Generaciones del Partido Popular del País Vasco, cargo que ejerció hasta 2005. Durante ese período también fue miembro de la Junta Directiva Nacional del PP. Desde 2000 hasta 2013 fue miembro de la ejecutiva del Partido Popular del País Vasco y desde 2005 secretario de educación del PP en el País Vasco. En noviembre de 2013 presentó su baja del partido por diferencias irreconciliables con la cúpula de este





nervios???:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Orisos (7 Oct 2018)

Menudos parguelas estais hechos los voxemitas.Los cucks de la politica.

Jaleando a una inmi CUBANA que celebra las matanzas de palestinos perpetradas por sus amos judios....







Twitter


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

dios, qué cojonudo, un mulato para mandar en Cataluña ))))


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

sanchez dragó


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> jojojojojo ejjj la ejjperanza de ejjpaña (aunque lleve mas de 30 años en la pp) que son los mismos del movimiento vasco de liberacion





jo-de-te:XX::XX:


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Jaja todos los de esradio, estaba claro q les habian escrito el discurso



El puto Losantos se escaquea siempre.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Se ha desmayado alguien


----------



## espadan (7 Oct 2018)

No solo los mugrosos están acojonados, también los Peperros, ven perder su base electoral, y esto es el fin de PP en pocos años.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

estarán los peris muy nerviosos


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Se para el acto. Hay algo grave


----------



## angelgs (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Esto es el fin del Estado de Autonomias tal y como esta planteado



Hasta que vean que se las pueden repartir entre los de vox :rolleye:


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (7 Oct 2018)

*¿Estais viendo lo de VOX en vistalegre? Van a sacar mayoría absoluta si Ken no adelanta las elecciones!!*

Que vienen los natsiiiss


----------



## Le Truhan (7 Oct 2018)

Estamos en un receso por el desmayo, tantas verdades cuestan oírlas en el mundo actual


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Se ha desmayado alguien



No me sonaba a eso los pitos...


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

GreenBack dijo:


> No me sonaba a eso los pitos...



Infarto? Pues no lo se


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

¡Que salga Abdul, que salga Abdul!


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Parece un desmayo.. Se va a recuperar


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Y el que no lo vea esta ciego
> 
> Mi mujer me ha soltado espontaneamente: ¿pero este no es el tipico partido democristiano europeo? Jojojo
> 
> ...





lo que ha sido la derecha de toda la puta vida en Europa hasta que metió mano Soros


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

elena francis dijo:


> El público está entregado...me gustaría saber cuanta gente se ha quedado sin entrar...



Muchos miles nos hemos quedado sin entrar. Pero estoy muy contento de no haber podido entrar porque eso significa llenazo total


----------



## juantxxxo (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Y el que no lo vea esta ciego
> 
> Mi mujer me ha soltado espontaneamente: ¿pero este no es el tipico partido democristiano europeo? Jojojo
> 
> ...



Ni que lo digas, hasta hace unos años al PP le llamaban "derecha extrema" por parte del PRISOE en otra de sus innumerables técnicas de manipulación.

¿Extrema derecha? Cómo deben estar las FALANGES!!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

VOX apoyando a las lenguas autonómicas pero unida al Español


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> La mayor ovacion a Sanchez Drago



"Fusilamos a tu padre, pero ¡pelillos a la mar! "


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Plan Hidrologico Nacional toma




los catalanazis no estarán contentos.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (7 Oct 2018)

No creo.Si de verdad supusiera un peligro,no tardaria en aparecer algún escándalo con Abascal de protagonista: malos tratos,pederastia,violencia de jenaro,violación...vamos,lo habitual para empezar a desactivar a alguien que molesta.


----------



## Stock Option (7 Oct 2018)

Roza el 3% y resulta que le da un 2,5%...No das lo que prometes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Oct 2018)

que un negro hable de memoria histórica y acabe su discurso diciendo : " que dios os bendiga " , no cabe duda que es un troll de la competencia, para que huya de box cualquier persona con sentido común.


----------



## Despotricador (7 Oct 2018)

¿Y no hay nada mejor que hacer en Madrid un domingo por la mañana que acudir a una castaña mitinera?


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Derogación de la ley de violencia de genero


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

derrogación de la ley de Genaro


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Persecución de denuncias falsas


----------



## DEEP (7 Oct 2018)

Despotricador dijo:


> ¿Y no hay nada mejor que hacer en Madrid un domingo por la mañana que acudir a una castaña mitinera?



Claro, ver la sexta :XX::XX:


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Una ley que de violencia intrafamiliar que proteja a mujeres, ancianos y hombres, lucharemos contra las denuncias falsas


----------



## Kaeru (7 Oct 2018)

Ahora contra el Jenaro, casi nada.


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Fusilamos a tu padre, pero ¡pelillos a la mar! "[/QUOTE
> 
> tú vete a besarle los pies a la estatua de Marx y deja de decir bobadas. No interesas.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

LA SEXTA TV | La ultraderecha desembarca en España: demostración de fuerza de VOX llenando el Palacio de Vistalegre


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Persecución de denuncias falsas



Más del 80%.


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Esto es una revolucion



No les conviene que haya generales ante de europeas.
Si algo de esto sale en anarosa o griso se les desmonta el tinglado.


----------



## Turgot (7 Oct 2018)

Todos los regres comentando aquí con los doritos, en vez de ir al acto


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

El del desmayo esta perfectamente


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Oct 2018)

Al freir será el reir.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

inmigración ilegal


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

En YOUTUBE es imposible leer nada jajajaa va a toda ostia


----------



## Linthor (7 Oct 2018)

Todo lo que sea sumar "hacia la derecha" es bienvenido, la progresía y bolivarianos -aparte de separatas- tienen totalmente podrido el actual "Frente Popular" con el PeneUve y los de la antigua CiU de infiltrados, únicamente por su afán anti-España. 

La única duda es que si con la subida de Vox no se beneficiará también el PSOEMOS por como está la ley electoral. 
A veces pienso que Vox-Pp-C´s deberían presentarse de forma conjunta para no perder ningún voto.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox se consolida como alternativa electoral en España: llenazo de público en Vistalegre


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

La que habla ahora sobre inmigración no tiene pelos en la lengua...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

elena francis dijo:


> La que habla ahora sobre inmigración no tiene pelos en la lengua...





esa tia sale a veces en las mañanas de intereconomia


----------



## Austerlitz (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Vox llena la plaza de Vistalegre en su acto más multitudinario | Las Provincias



Yo creo que en Valencia sacarán escaño. Aquí hay mucho votante potencial que antes votaban al PP pero que actualmente están desamparados ante la corrupción bestial y los escandalazos del PP valenciano.

Hoy ha salido esta encuesta en Levante

Encuesta Levante-EMV: Las preocupaciones de los valencianos - Levante-EMV



> La llegada de refugiados e inmigrantes registra el incremento más importante. Hace un año destacaba este hecho el 18,2 % de los encuestados; hoy el porcentaje se eleva hasta el 37,7 %



La llegada de inmigrantes es el 5º problema que más preocupa (37'7%) y creciendo brutalmente en un año.
La igualdad de género anda por el final, preocupa al 10% de los valencianos. Mucho me parece )


----------



## Linthor (7 Oct 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> Todos los regres comentando aquí con los doritos, en vez de ir al acto




No coja nervios camarada Turgot... Mejor váyase a ver la Secta, seguro que allí le dirán lo que quiere escuchar.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

VOX esta mucho mas alto de lo que dicen las encuestas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

el pavellon...PUCHMELON A PRISIÓN!!!


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

El partido de ultraderecha Vox llena el Palacio de Vistalegre


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Actua baleares!!! Somos balares no somos catalanes

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 13:25 ----------




acitisuj dijo:


> el partido de ultraderecha vox llena el palacio de vistalegre





utraderecha, facha, machista..:xx::xx::xx:


----------



## sirpask (7 Oct 2018)

Vox necesita el 5.1%... si no fracaso.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Linthor dijo:


> Todo lo que sea sumar "hacia la derecha" es bienvenido, la progresía y bolivarianos -aparte de separatas- tienen totalmente podrido el actual "Frente Popular" con el PeneUve y los de la antigua CiU de infiltrados, únicamente por su afán anti-España.
> 
> La única duda es que si con la subida de Vox no se beneficiará también el PSOEMOS por como está la ley electoral.
> A veces pienso que Vox-Pp-C´s deberían presentarse de forma conjunta para no perder ningún voto.



Hoy Casado ha insinuado ir en coalición a las generales con VOX, como par y upn


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

El pp va camino del Infierno...abandonaron el discurso que ahora recoge VOX...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Casado y Abascal tienen que entenderse por España

Si no lo hacen, Pedro Pablo Soros Roures Puchi y PNV si


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> ESPERO QUE LO DESINFECTEN DE CUCARACHAS MUGROSAS FASCISTAS AL ACABAR.



lA CHUSMA HEDIONDA COMO TU LE DAN MUCHOS VOTOS A VOX. Hasta es posible que los vote solo para joder a la izmierda.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

PP+VOX sacan más del 35%


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

VOX no va a ir con el PP. Los del PP que no se hagan pajas


----------



## promocerdo (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Vox pide la salida del euro que :bla: :bla: :bla: :bla:





parece que soros ha dado orden a su c.m. de hacer campaña en contra de vox.

cada dia me gusta mas este partido


por cierto, la puta de soros no ha dicho una sola verdad desde que esta en el foro, pero si que ha abierto muchos hilos intentando causar miedo y fugas de capitales.


----------



## DEEP (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> "Los partidos y sindicatos tienen que ser pagados por los trabajadores y ciudadanos que representan"
> 
> Mi mujer: ¿pero como narices era hasta ahora????
> 
> Jajajjajajajjajajaj



Estas son las células cancerosas en este país de parásitos, puede haber dinero para pensiones de ESPAÑOLES sin problemas.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

VOX revienta Vistalegre: "Hoy no asaltamos el cielo, lo conquistamos"


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

elena francis dijo:


> El pp va camino del Infierno...abandonaron el discurso que ahora recoge VOX...



Ese es el problema. Nunca me ha gustado la pepada y vox es pepada "autentica". Vox tiene que girar hacia los movimientos identitarios europeos elaborando un discurso mas transversal que pueda ilusionar no solo a expeperos y fachas de siempre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

hoy ya es seguro que VOX tendrá representación en el parlamento español en las próximas elecciones


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

VOX no va a repetir el efecto Podemos y os explico por qué

Sggw está conectado ahora Sggw
Hoy 13:28
Porque la única cadena en la que se hacen eco es Intereconomía. Porque los progres están cagados con vox y esos progres son los que controlan todas las televisiones públicas. Pablo Iglesias y su cuadrilla estuvieron chupando cámara día sí y día también en la secta, el país, público, elplural, todo atresmierda, telecirco, etc. No les van a hacer la lamida de polla que le hicieron a los otros sino que además les van a llover los insultos cuando obtengan la mínima representación parlamentaria.


No esperéis que saquen más de 1-3 escaños.

Topot@madre está conectado ahora Topot@madre
Hoy 13:29
Poleada!

ARRIBA ▲

INDICE FOROS

GENERAL

[ Legal ] [ Privacidad ] [ Cookies ] [ Notificaciones ]

Podemos antisistema y anticapitalista de iPhone y amazon


----------



## Austerlitz (7 Oct 2018)

Ahora Ortega Smith, qué buen ministro del Interior sería jeje
Iba a blindar las fronteras que no pasaba ni el pelo de una gamba.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> hoy ya es seguro que VOX tendrá representación en el parlamento español en las próximas elecciones



No te creas. Es muy posible que el pp se recupere y que a la gente le de por "votar util" aunque le meen en la boca. Blas Piñar llenaba plazas de toros y enfervorecia con sus discursos, pero luego los votos iban para AP o Suarez.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Oct 2018)

Grande Ortega Smith recordando la batalla de Lepanto cuando hace 447 años España defendió la cristiandad contra el turco.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> No te creas. Es muy posible que el pp se recupere y que a la gente le de por "votar util" aunque le meen en la boca. Blas Piñar llenaba plazas de toros y enfervorecia con sus discursos, pero luego los votos iban para AP o Suarez.



para que se recupere el PP el PP debe recuperar el discurso de Alianza Nacional y ese discurso lo perdió hace mucho


----------



## promocerdo (7 Oct 2018)

rieman con propaganda sionista en 3,2.....


----------



## AzulyBlanco (7 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Ese es el problema. Nunca me ha gustado la pepada y vox es pepada "autentica". Vox tiene que girar hacia los movimientos identitarios europeos elaborando un discurso mas transversal que pueda ilusionar no solo a expeperos y fachas de siempre.



VOX es anti-inmigración y anti-feminazismo.

Eso debería ser suficiente para convencer a mucha gente.
El problema son los medios de comunicación, y su innegable labor de adoctrinamiento.

La realidad es que si seguimos así, dentro de 50 años, España será como el Brasil de hoy en día, pero con más muslims. Vamos, una mierda


----------



## Antiparticula (7 Oct 2018)

Smith crtica lo abusivo de los impuestos.

Progres con el culo en llamas


----------



## treblinca (7 Oct 2018)

El que quiera reducir el Estado autonómico que vote a VOX o que calle para siempre.


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Oct 2018)

*No os flipeís...*

_El estadio está lleno de Naranjitos y Gaviotos que han ido a soltar sus eructos de cuñado, a soltar un poco de bilis en al bancada e ultra de la derecha, pero luego vuelven bien desfogados con el carnet en la boca..._


----------



## espadan (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> VOX no va a ir con el PP. Los del PP que no se hagan pajas



Exacto, hay mucho resentimiento entre lo que queda del pp y los que siendo del pp, se han ido a Vox.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

La ultradreta de Vox omple Vistalegre amb un discurs contra la immigració, les autonomies i el feminisme


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

yo solo con ver los nervios de la progrez me doy por contento


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> VOX es anti-inmigración y anti-feminazismo.
> 
> Eso debería ser suficiente para convencer a mucha gente.
> ...



Y anti separratismo, y anti mentira histórica, no lo olvides.
*
Tienen los 4 ases en la mano.*


----------



## DEEP (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> VOX no va a repetir el efecto Podemos y os explico por qué
> 
> Sggw está conectado ahora Sggw
> Hoy 13:28
> ...



Ese es el problema de este país y así nos va, hay que acabar con ellos y que se empiecen a cambiar discursos, conozco gente que voto podemos y ahora votará Vox.
La tomadura de pelo de Pablo Iglesias ya no cuela, por mucha sexta que lo promocione.


----------



## Oda (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea comunismo es ultraderecha
> 
> Dan pena



NI eso... casi todo lo que dicen sería firmado por el partido comunista de la antigua urss (quitando eso de dejar los medios de producción en manos particulares).

Pero es que, con la giliprogresía, hasta los comunistas de verdad son ahora extrema derecha.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Muy mal día para Pablo Casado


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> para que se recupere el PP el PP debe recuperar el discurso de *Alianza Nacional* y ese discurso lo perdió hace mucho



Hombre... querras decir Alianza Popular :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Madre mía.. Acaban de ver la toma general? Impresionante


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Hombre... querras decir Alianza Popular :XX::XX::XX:





si, me he colao::


----------



## species8472 (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> VOX no va a repetir el efecto Podemos y os explico por qué
> 
> Sggw está conectado ahora Sggw
> Hoy 13:28
> ...



Cierto, pero tampoco Trump iba a ganar y era un payaso, marichulo y racista. Y mirale ahora.

No sé si este despertar ciudadano será suficiente para arreglar la sociedad occidental. Pero simplemente ver a los progres vomitar bilis y echar espumarajos por la boca compensa el ir a votar


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

DESCARADA INVASIÓN MIGRATORIA

GRande Ortega!!!


----------



## Despotricador (7 Oct 2018)

DEEP dijo:


> Claro, ver la sexta :XX::XX:



Antes veo la misa. Y mira que lo de rezar no es lo mío.


----------



## El_Consul (7 Oct 2018)

[youtube]C5kC44xvivU[/youtube]


----------



## L'omertá (7 Oct 2018)

Mi voto lo tienen.

Y si hacen LA MITAD de lo que dicen lo tendrán siempre.


----------



## dac1 (7 Oct 2018)

lo vetaran estas televisiones tan democraticas de mierdaaa


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Oct 2018)

_¿Han dicho ya que quieren poner el despido libre y quitar el el SMI para darles muchas paguitas a los curas y empresarios?_


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox llena la plaza de Vistalegre en su acto más multitudinario | El Norte de Castilla


----------



## Austerlitz (7 Oct 2018)

DEEP dijo:


> Ese es el problema de este país y así nos va, hay que acabar con ellos y que se empiecen a cambiar discursos, conozco gente que voto podemos y ahora votará Vox.
> La tomadura de pelo de Pablo Iglesias ya no cuela, por mucha sexta que lo promocione.



Aquí uno, aunque no exactamente Podemos, en las autonómicas voté Compromís que iban solos, más que nada para que hicieran limpieza de toda la mierda pepera. Pero han sido peor que ellos.
Nunca máis, a partir de ahora Vox en todas las elecciones hasta que me decepcionen.


----------



## delta74 (7 Oct 2018)

DEEP dijo:


> Estas son las células cancerosas en este país de parásitos, puede haber dinero para pensiones de ESPAÑOLES sin problemas.



entre partidos politicos y sindicatos suman este año unos 70 millones de euros , eso no da para pipas. pero lo que se tiene que buscar es que se curren las habichuelas y que sindicatos y partidos respondan frente a quien les pagan


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox se crece: el partido de ultraderecha llena Vistalegre


----------



## klon (7 Oct 2018)

Saliendo en la mierda indepe del ara y la basura del preescolar ya es algo.... 

Supongo que de aquí media hora los pondrán a parir en la secta....


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Los Españoles irán primero


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

*Vox, el partido patriota,
el que tus ahorros expropia*

Vox pide la salida del euro que es expropiar nuestros ahorros. Cada euro sería convertido a una peseta devaluada.





Aunque con un lenguaje ambiguo ("recuperar el control de nuestra soberanía en aquello que nos afecta directamente"), es evidente que la moneda está entre aquello "que nos afecta directamente".

No pueden decirlo abiertamente, porque entonces nadie les votaría y si ganasen todo el mundo sacaría el dinero de España antes de que se lo expropien. Una salida del euro tiene que ser sorpresa. Pero ponen una frase ambigua que sirva de coartada para decir que ya lo habían puesto en su programa.

Sacado del programa de Vox en su web.


----------



## El_Consul (7 Oct 2018)

Ortega Lara con Vox, tiene mis respetos.

Estaba dudoso, pero YA tienen mi voto.


----------



## Padre Pio (7 Oct 2018)

De nazis nada. VOX es un partido contrario al racismo.

Aqui se puede ver en directo:

Acto de VOX en Vistalegre #laespañaviva - YouTube

:Aplauso::Aplauso:

El Sistema, perverso, que padecemos se derrumba.

Izquierda, centro y derecha, debemos votar a VOX. :


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Si VOX defienden tanto el Catolicismo es porque basicamente es lo que quiere quitar la izquierda y los globalistas


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox llena la plaza de Vistalegre en su acto más multitudinario | El Correo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

llegan al 10% en las prximas elecciones


----------



## DEEP (7 Oct 2018)

delta74 dijo:


> entre partidos politicos y sindicatos suman este año unos 70 millones de euros , eso no da para pipas. pero lo que se tiene que buscar es que se curren las habichuelas y que sindicatos y partidos respondan frente a quien les pagan



Es por poner una de las tantas mamandurrias que hay, por ejemplo otro más, 240 millones de euros al año en TV3 para trabajar en destruir España.
::::


----------



## espadan (7 Oct 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _¿Han dicho ya que quieren poner el despido libre y quitar el el SMI para darles muchas paguitas a los curas y empresarios?_



No, pero han dicho que quitaran paguitas a marrones ilegales , ONGs feminazis , y los españoles serán los primeros en recibir ayudas y eso me vale.


----------



## Austerlitz (7 Oct 2018)

En El País y El Mundo siguen sin sacar nada o no lo encuentro.
Deseando estoy ver qué dicen y sobre todo leer los comentarios de la gente jajaja


----------



## Orisos (7 Oct 2018)

ataraxio dijo:


> que un negro hable de memoria histórica y acabe su discurso diciendo : " que dios os bendiga " , no cabe duda que es un troll de la competencia, para que huya de box cualquier persona con sentido común.



En efecto.

Igual que la CUBANA monasterio criticando la inmigracion, cuando ella es una parasita mas que ha venido a España a chupar del bote.Ya me diras que raices o sentido identitario va a tener una panchi que hasta hace poco vivia en Miami.

La judiada se rie en nuestra cara.Es que no puede ser mas descacharrante que VOX hable del tema de la inmigracion cuando su partido esta lleno de marronoides y en la cupula esta el creador de "friends of Israel".Hasta son amiguitos de los gitanos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Oct 2018)

espadan dijo:


> No, pero han dicho que quitaran paguitas a marrones ilegales , ONGs feminazis , y los españoles serán los primeros en recibir ayudas y eso me vale.



_
Solo si eres miembro destacado de la CEOE...no te confundas.._ :no::no:


----------



## AzulyBlanco (7 Oct 2018)

Y fuera de historias. No veo nada extremado en el discurso de VOX

- Controlar las fronteras es algo lógico y natural.
- Suprimir las leyes feministas para restablecer la igualdad real ante la ley
- Acabar con el Estado de las autonomías debido a la ineficiencia, gasto y corrupción que generan.
- El tema del aborto es un tema controvertido, pero si los animales deben tener derechos, por qué no van a tener derechos fetos humanos, sobretodo cuando existen tantas opciones y tanta información sobre anticoncepción.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Y fuera de historias. No veo nada extremado en el discurso de VOX
> 
> - Controlar las fronteras es algo lógico y natural.
> - Suprimir las leyes feministas para restablecer la igualdad real ante la ley
> ...



es un partido de derechas de toda la vida


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox abarrota Vistalegre con 10.000 banderas nacionales: Bienvenidos a la resistencia


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Mis queridos hamijos....asistimos en directo a la génesis de un tsunam, al nacimiento de un partido grande que defiende sobre todo dos ideas:

LIBERTAD Y ESPAÑA.

A por ellos....

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 13:54 ----------

Un público entregado, un país que escucha....

Vamos a cerrar heridas...


----------



## MIP (7 Oct 2018)

Marcharse del euro podría ser una pésima idea hace unos años pero ahora sería el mayor simpa de la historia.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Im-pre-si-o-ante


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Un público entregado, un país que escucha....

Vamos a cerrar heridas...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Vox abarrota Vistalegre con 10.000 banderas nacionales: Bienvenidos a la resistencia





lo de hoy es un antes y un despues en la historia de vox y en la historia de este país


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Al fin en España no gobernarán solo para feminazis, lgtbis, inmigrantes ilegales y golpistas

Soros y Roures tristes !


----------



## tjaereborg (7 Oct 2018)

No me jodas que ya le cantan Presidente Presidente. 

Son los mismos idiotas peperos de siempre que llevarán a VOX a ser el PP otra vez.


----------



## Vde (7 Oct 2018)

Y el rojerío con el culo roto en las redes sociales

Medios como El Español y Confidencial haciéndose eco del evento en sus noticias

Se viene VOX al Congreso


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Oct 2018)

progres nerviosos invocando a Soros, y eso que Vox es sólo un 5% de lo que debería ser un partido como dios manda


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

un partido normal para personas normales, eso es VOX.


----------



## tjaereborg (7 Oct 2018)

No me jodas que ya le cantan Presidente Presidente.

Son los mismos idiotas peperos de siempre que llevarán a VOX a ser el PP otra vez.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox llena Vistalegre con un duro mensaje contra la inmigración | España


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Vox llena Vistalegre con un duro mensaje contra la inmigración | España





que escondido lo tienen:XX::XX:


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

No los voy a votar. Esperare a que gobiernen, y si cumplen los votare.

Malo que apeste tanto a pepada, o se quitan eso o no hacen nada.


----------



## El Gran Cid (7 Oct 2018)

*Tremendo silencio mediático sobre el acto de VOX en Vistalegre.Desde OK Diario hasta Público pasando por El Mundo.*

Sospechoso ienso:

Busquen, busquen.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

El Mundo ya lo ha publicado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> El Mundo ya lo ha publicado




muy pequeñito


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (7 Oct 2018)

Los de Vox son catalanes y vascos, no digas charnegadas de Lopez Perez de Arran.


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Somos fachas Santiago....y bien agustico...


----------



## tjaereborg (7 Oct 2018)

Pfff Iván Espinosa de los Monteros el megacastuzo. Si es que son los mismos castuzos del PP que se lo van a seguir llevando crudo. Me cago en la puta. Debería votar a los fachas auténticos de ADÑ pero este puede ser un primer paso muy importante.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

"Elecciones ya": un acto de VOX llena el Palacio de Vistalegre


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

jijiji...que risas.


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (7 Oct 2018)

Si, y segun estos medios los americanos odian a trump, los palestinos son mu guenos, etc, etc.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 14:06 ----------

Ahora empiezan a ponerlo, las ratas huelen cambio de barco.


Vox llena Vistalegre con un duro mensaje contra la inmigración | España


----------



## KinderWeno (7 Oct 2018)

A ver si se hacen eco algunos telediarios y tienen huevos (les dejan) sacarlo a la hora de comer y cenar. Se viene campaña del rojerío bilioso en twitter las próximas semanas desacreditanto e inventando mierdas.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox saca músculo en Madrid con 9.000 simpatizantes en Vistalegre


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

pablo mezquitas.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## espadan (7 Oct 2018)

Esto ya no lo para Pablo Casado , el pp esta perdiendo su base electoral y nunca volverá a tener 11 millones de votos.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Abascal al cuello de Pablo Iglesias


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox se crece: el partido de ultraderecha llena Vistalegre


----------



## Pedro el Romano (7 Oct 2018)

Hace unos minutos ha dicho que somos fachas, fachas, fachas, fachas, fachas.

Lo mejor de su discurso, no detecté ninguna ironía.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Hace unos minutos ha dicho que somos fachas, fachas, fachas, fachas, fachas.
> 
> Lo mejor de su discurso, no detecté ninguna ironía.



miedo???:XX::XX:


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

He aquí uno de los que se ha quedado fuera, y la verdad es que no éramos 4 gatos fuera sino que había bastante peña. Ha sido una sensación agridulce, mal porque nos hemos quedado fuera pero contentos porque se ha petado.

VOX acaba de dar un puñetazo en la mesa.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Abascal al cuello también contra el PP


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Vox se crece: el partido de ultraderecha llena Vistalegre



Esta noche se mean en la cama los de eldiarreo.


----------



## ElCalvo (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> los que estáis a un paso del precipicio sois los progres:XX::XX:



Mientras haya simplones como tú que crean que solo hay fachas y progres, España está condenada. No hay partido en España que me represente. VOX y Podemos son las dos caras de la misma moneda para imponer una pseudodemocracia.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

Esa mierda que fumas debe ser hash afgano de la zona de Dushanbe.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Oct 2018)

la media de edad es de unos 60 años LOL


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

se ha venido arriba


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

FERRERAS Toma NOTA y AVISA a ROURES y a SOROS, vamos a POR VOSOTROS a POR TODOS VOSOTROS.


----------



## Waterman (7 Oct 2018)

"¿que quieren que vengan? a la casa de Pablo Iglesias"

LOL, verdades como puños


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

impresionante.:XX::XX:


----------



## Feynman (7 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No se les olvide invitar a Carlos Fabra...



Carlos Fabra no sé, pero estaba Sánchez Dragó.

Acaba de salir la noticia en telecirco: "la extrema derecha saca pecho", unos segundos y a otra cosa (por la mejora de la conexión ferroviaria entre Teruel y Valencia, que me parece muy bien y necesario).


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

el mejor discurso de la mañana


----------



## AdrianL (7 Oct 2018)

espadan dijo:


> Esto ya no lo para Pablo Casado , el pp esta perdiendo su base electoral y nunca volverá a tener 11 millones de votos.



Nunca volverán a haber tantos viejos Españoles seguidores del populismo cultural de una época rancia y con la inteligencia tan subjetiva.


----------



## tjaereborg (7 Oct 2018)

Fonzo dijo:


> Mientras haya simplones como tú que crean que solo hay fachas y progres, España está condenada. No hay partido en España que me represente. VOX y Podemos son las dos caras de la misma moneda para imponer una pseudodemocracia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk



Tú eres idiota.

PODEMOS: Comunista Totalitario Genocida Expropiador Golpista Separatista Antiespañol Proetarra Proislamista Inmigracionista Feminazi LGTBI niños transgénero Antifamilia Anticristianos 

VOX: Capitalista Demócrata Cristiano Españolista Patriota Antiterrorista Antiinmigración Antifeminazis Profamilia Anti LGTBI niños con pene niñas con vagina


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Dicen que Ferreras está descompuesto...

:XX:


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

La extrema derecha ha logrado su primer gran éxito en años. Vox ha abarrotado este domingo el simbólico Palacio de Vistalegre de Madrid...

El partido ultra Vox llena Vistalegre en Madrid | Directo


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

WOW lo estoy viendo, y jodo habla de inmigracion sin tapujos, no crei que se lo oiria decir a ningun politico en España.....

Solo le falta hablar del paro juvenil y de fomentar la natalidad de los españoles, tomando como ejemplo a Polonia.


----------



## tarchan (7 Oct 2018)

Este país necesita 3 cosas que VOX promete hacer: controlar fronteras, acabar con la estafa de género y acabar con las tarifas, mi voto lo tienen, pues no hay otra opción.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

tjaereborg dijo:


> Tú eres idiota.
> 
> PODEMOS: Comunista Totalitario Genocida Expropiador Golpista Separatista Antiespañol Proetarra Proislamista Inmigracionista Feminazi LGTBI niños transgénero Antifamilia Anticristianos
> 
> VOX: Capitalista Demócrata Cristiano Españolista Patriota Antiterrorista Antiinmigración Antifeminazis Profamilia Anti LGTBI niños con pene niñas con vagina



Podemos comunista....con permiso de la CIA.:XX::XX:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

elena francis dijo:


> Dicen que Ferreras está descompuesto...
> 
> :XX:





pues imaginate. La secta no pudo llenar vistalegre con Potemos.


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

elena francis dijo:


> Dicen que Ferreras está descompuesto...
> 
> :XX:



De eso se trata jajajaja. Cuanto más bilis echen a partir de ahora señal de que vamos por el buen camino. Como ha dicho Abascal cada insulto que nos dediquen será una medalla.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Ha dicho Abascal que los inmis se vayan al chalet de Pablo!!!!! jejeej y todo el mundo aplaudiendo, ha mencionado a la Carmena y todo el mundo abucheandola, diciendo que vienen los mejores....


Edito: ha dicho tambien que quiere que las abuelas vayan seguras por la calle y que la mayoria de los delincuentes son extranjeros..............

Nos lee Santi?


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Oct 2018)

_Aquelarre fascista de cuñados cara al sol entre carajillos y solysombras..._


----------



## Chispeante (7 Oct 2018)

Si prometen derogar el apartheid misándrico tienen mi voto. No es una cuestión ideológica, sino de pura supervivencia. En cualquier caso, soy consciente de que una vez que puedan cambiar algo se venderán al sistema con tal de mantener el sillón y volveré a sentirme decepcionado. Me van a engañar, me van a mentir pero a pesar de todo, por asco más que por convicción, terminaré votándoles.


----------



## Fairbanks (7 Oct 2018)

Botarate, me muevo por donde me da la gana en el país donde pago mis impuestos 

O vas a disfrutar tu de la playita, la Barcelona olímpica y los museos mientras te da de comer la huerta extremeña, murciana y andaluza?


----------



## promocerdo (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Vox pide la salida del euro qu :bla: :bla: :bla: :bla:
> .



parece que soros ha dado orden a su c.m. de hacer campaña en contra de vox.

cada dia me gusta mas este partido


por cierto, la puta de soros no ha dicho una sola verdad desde que esta en el foro, pero si que ha abierto muchos hilos intentando causar miedo y fugas de capitales.


----------



## Azorado (7 Oct 2018)

Psoe culpable de la guerra civil.
OLE TUS HUEVOS SANTI!


----------



## treblinca (7 Oct 2018)

El otro día dijo Teresa May que quiere extranjeros cualificados y que no "tiren" de ayudas sociales. Y nadie la llamó facha.


----------



## tjaereborg (7 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Podemos comunista....con permiso de la CIA.:XX::XX:



Ya llegó el comunista a decir que Podemos le parece poco asesina para su gusto.


----------



## ronalpiños (7 Oct 2018)

Los okupas fuera el mismo dia, y poder defender tu casa.Ole.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Ha dicho el speaker que hay mas de 100000 conectados por redes al palacio?


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Viva España.

Ponen el Himno. Emociona escucharlo.


----------



## Nandoks1987 (7 Oct 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> Ha dicho el speaker que hay mas de 100000 conectados por redes al palacio?



Ha dicho 100.000 creo que he oido.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

apoteósico, joder


----------



## ElCalvo (7 Oct 2018)

tjaereborg dijo:


> Tú eres idiota.
> 
> PODEMOS: Comunista Totalitario Genocida Expropiador Golpista Separatista Antiespañol Proetarra Proislamista Inmigracionista Feminazi LGTBI niños transgénero Antifamilia Anticristianos
> 
> VOX: Capitalista Demócrata Cristiano Españolista Patriota Antiterrorista Antiinmigración Antifeminazis Profamilia Anti LGTBI niños con pene niñas con vagina



No. El subnormal profundo eres tú. Por ejemplo, soy un ateo declarado por lo tanto no puedo ser proislamista. Soy antiislamista y anticatólico. Soy capitalista, porque el fruto de mi trabajo debe ser para mí, pero no creo en el mercado libre desregulado, porque en realidad busca el monopolio para sangrar a la demanda.

Podemos y VOX solo son opciones de totalitarismo. Lo analfabrutos como tú solo entendéis la dictadura....y para lo único que votáis es para imponer la vuestra....o la que creéis vuestra.

Insisto, quiero ver a VOX en las instituciones. Cómo quise ver a Podemos. Y les quiero ver morir de éxito.



Enviado desde mi Aquaris X Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tjaereborg (7 Oct 2018)

Aquí llegan los fachas otra vez al rescate.

Visto lo visto son lo mejor que puede gobernar este país de hijos de puta ladrones traidores y asesinos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Nandoks1987 dijo:


> Ha dicho 100.000 creo que he oido.




si, han dicho que 100000


----------



## pepetemete (7 Oct 2018)

VOX "imparapla" :Aplauso:


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Burbuja y Forocoches ha ayudado mucho a todo esto


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

todo el rollo catalanazi ha servido para algo.

Moltas grasias y tal::


----------



## Orisos (7 Oct 2018)

promocerdo dijo:


> parece que soros ha dado orden a su c.m. de hacer campaña en contra de vox.



Pues viendo la plantilla y cm de VOX casi se podria asegurar que Soros esta afiliado desde su creacion....


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

¿Quién es el de la camisa de flores con pelo largo?


----------



## Captain Julius (7 Oct 2018)

Parece tan fácil.
Crean una situación insostenible y la velan con un discurso increíble.
Solo faltaba que alguien dijera: El Rey va desnudo.
De verdad que todo era tan fácil?


----------



## Peluche (7 Oct 2018)

Que tal chicos ???

Que tiemblen muchos ya, la hora ha llegado y para quedarse...

S2


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

GreenBack dijo:


> ¿Quién es el de la camisa de flores con pelo largo?





es un torero, no se como se llama


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Aquí a César VIdal hablando de la derecha en el mundo, y cuando os llamen fachas ya sabéis qué contestar, dentro lo dice muy claro:


El auge de la derecha en el mundo


----------



## Vde (7 Oct 2018)

Y ahora la izmierda se echa las manos a la cabeza, como si estuvieran sorprendidos del aumento de VOX


Que nadie dude que la izmierda van a usar a VOX para tener en tensión a sus bases de aquí en adelante, con los mensajes de "Franco resucita" "que regresan los fachas" y similares


----------



## tjaereborg (7 Oct 2018)

Me voy a comer, Viva España compañeros.

Mientras hay vida hay esperanza y hay que intentar derrotar a los enemigos que lo tienen muy avanzado y nos tienen a punto de rematar.

VIVA ESPAÑA y echemos a todos los enemigos.


----------



## Señor Conservador (7 Oct 2018)

Okupas, carteristas, ladrones y progres; Vuestro tiempo esta acabando.
Gracias VOX.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Burbuja y Forocoches ha ayudado mucho a todo esto




Por?


De todas formas a ver si alguien con redes sociales le manda un mensaje a Santiago por si quiere darse de alta y tener una charla con nosostros.

Nos leerá?


----------



## dac1 (7 Oct 2018)

han salido en lasecta!!!


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

VOX llena Vistalegre, feudo de Podemos: "No asaltamos el cielo, lo conquistamos"


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Estará Pedro viendo el discurso de Santiago? y el chaletes?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

graninis dijo:


> Así , sí, Así sí ...... que se van los catalanes y vascos, y más de medio país para no ver a estos nuevos pseufalangistas. La nueva voz de la españa franquista . Esta gente (el abascal y público) , no se ha enterado todavía que estamos en el nuevo Siglo XXI , llega el fin del juego. Esto se acaba xavales.



Acaba primaria y aprende a escribir.


----------



## Tales (7 Oct 2018)

Me hace gracia lo de VOX porque son básicamente podemitas de derecha rancia con olor extrafuerte a naftalina.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Oct 2018)

Lo mejor de hoy es ver a la Izquierda RABIAR de bilis como en este foro o en Twitter:

_El Secretario General de VOX acaba de arrancar su discurso en Vistalegre conmemorando la victoria sobre los turcos en Lepanto. Dice que salvaron "a la civilización de la barbarie". Discurso de odio en el minuto uno._

Twitter

Anda y qué les den por culo.

Viva don Juan de Austria, Viva Álvaro de Bazán, Viva la Cristiandad, Viva la Monarquía Hispánica.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Abascal llena Vistalegre reivindicando a VOX como la "España viva" frente a sus enemigos - Libertad Digital


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

dac1 dijo:


> han salido en lasecta!!!



Ya saldrán, para repetir "facha, fascitas, extrema derecha, etc" 50 veces por minuto entre un río de bilis.

Y yo me cagaré en su puta calavera con una sonrisa en la boca. El tiempo de agachar la cabeza e irse al rincón lloriqueando porque te han llamado "facha" se ha acabado.


----------



## Le Truhan (7 Oct 2018)

Ha sido muy emocionante, un gran placer de discursos porque España se puede y se debe de mejorar


----------



## guajiro (7 Oct 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Lo mejor de hoy es ver a la Izquierda RABIAR de bilis:
> 
> _El Secretario General de VOX acaba de arrancar su discurso en Vistalegre conmemorando la victoria sobre los turcos en Lepanto. Dice que salvaron "a la civilización de la barbarie". Discurso de odio en el minuto uno._
> 
> Twitter



La verdad no me van ni me vienen estos de VOX pero sólo por ver a los rojos echando bilis merecen la pena. :Aplauso:


----------



## tarchan (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Erc 3,1% 11
> Vox 2,5% 2



Esto es para liarse a tiros.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Oct 2018)

Estoy seguro que de ahora en adelante sólo veremos a Vox en los medios cuando se trate de tirar mierda sobre ellos.

Nos van a bombardear con nazis, fachas, francos y demás hasta intentar calar el mensaje de que son lo peor.

Tenemos que resistir.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

El podemitas medio que no ha movido un dedo por hermanos padres familiares abuelos amigos o parejas

Yendo de solidarios por retuitear cosas de refugiados que sus amos ponen


----------



## megadeth (7 Oct 2018)

Twiter es una orgía de lloriqueos giliprogres. Me parto.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

Tema mítico.:bla::bla:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Desde el iPhone...


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

VOX son 4 frikis
VOX cabe en un taxi
VOX solo esta en Burbuja


Dosis de realidad :XX:


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox desborda Vistalegre en un acto con más de 10.000 personas


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

L'omertá dijo:


> Estoy seguro que de ahora en adelante sólo veremos a Vox en los medios cuando se trate de tirar mierda sobre ellos.
> 
> Nos van a bombardear con nazis, fachas, francos y demás hasta intentar calar el mensaje de que son lo peor.
> 
> Tenemos que resistir.



No, tenemos QUE LLENARNOS de ORGULLO de que nos lo LLAMEN.


----------



## El pichín<3 (7 Oct 2018)

puff , vaya tela , el fascismo vuelve , vuelve mussolini , hitler , franco .....


----------



## Ghost hunter (7 Oct 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Lo mejor de hoy es ver a la Izquierda RABIAR de bilis como en este foro o en Twitter:
> 
> _El Secretario General de VOX acaba de arrancar su discurso en Vistalegre conmemorando la victoria sobre los turcos en Lepanto. Dice que salvaron "a la civilización de la barbarie". Discurso de odio en el minuto uno._
> 
> ...



Orgullosos de nuestra historia y orgullosos por haber sido la barrera del turco y de haber podido preservar la cristiandad a lo largo del orbe durante medio milenio.

*SANTIAGO Y CIERRA ESPAÑA *


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

#yotambiensoyfacha


----------



## Knausgård (7 Oct 2018)

Esta mañana daba asco pasear por Carabanchel.


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (7 Oct 2018)

Cierra quiere decir "ataca". Ahora es el turno.

!!Cierra España!!


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Fotos del acto



>


----------



## zen087 (7 Oct 2018)

Dejad ya de desear la extinción de rojos ostia ya!!

El auge de VOX es bueno? Si! (No deja de ser disidencia controlada como podemos. No os engañéis ni engañéis a nadie. No van a recuperar soberanía ni van a frenar la inmigración descontrolada. Están financiados estos por los mismos que los otros)

Pero siempre es bueno que haya variedad.
 
Pero sobretodo no os enfrenteis al resto de españoles por dios!! Esto no es una guerra establecida entre españoles. Uníos todos. Todas las ideologías. "Izquierdas y derechas" todos sois hermanos. Luchais por un mismo objetivo. La supervivencia del país.

Hay gentuza que dicen representar a la izquierda que sueltan y hacen gilipolleces (Que no representan a la izquierda). 

Y gentuza de derecha que dice estupideces (que no representan a la derecha)

No os dejéis arrastrar por estos voceros manipuladores de uno y otro bando (al servicio de un mismo dueño) para enfrentaros unos con otros.

En resumen. Conozco Mucha gente de izquierdas y mucha gente de derechas que quieren una España unida y fuerte. Y sobretodo que quieren lo mejor para sus hijos. 


Así dejad de pelear entre vosotros ostias. Qué no os manipulen. Queréis en un país fuerte todos.

Uníos y no peleados ostia ya!!

El enemigo no es el otro español. El enemigo está en otro lado. Y lo sabéis


----------



## Captain Julius (7 Oct 2018)

Ya dijeron antes que el torero es Morante. Mucho Morante.


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Ya saldrán, para repetir "facha, fascitas, extrema derecha, etc" 50 veces por minuto entre un río de bilis.
> 
> Y yo me cagaré en su puta calavera con una sonrisa en la boca. El tiempo de agachar la cabeza e irse al rincón lloriqueando porque te han llamado "facha" se ha acabado.



El que no le llamen facha no es buena persona.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

Burbuja plagada de fascistas. Mientras Calopez se forra con la publicidad.:XX:


----------



## Orisos (7 Oct 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Lo mejor de hoy es ver a la Izquierda RABIAR de bilis como en este foro o en Twitter:
> 
> _El Secretario General de VOX acaba de arrancar su discurso en Vistalegre conmemorando la victoria sobre los turcos en Lepanto. Dice que salvaron "a la civilización de la barbarie". Discurso de odio en el minuto uno._
> 
> ...



Seguro que de la batalla de Otumba nunca hablaran,no sea que se indignen sus hermanos HEZpirituales de simioamerica.


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

zen087 dijo:


> Dejad ya de desear la extinción de rojos ostia ya!!
> 
> ...



Borrell, ¿también tú nos lees?


----------



## Tales (7 Oct 2018)

Mira que Ken me da arcadas pero ver a las putitas de Abascal en pleno éxtasis cuando lo único para lo que sirve esto es para que la derecha no toque el poder en las próximas elecciones y para exacerbar la crisis catalana es gracioso a la manera más kafkiana.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Oct 2018)

Seguimos con los lloros.

_9.500 personas en el mitin de VOX en el Palacio de Vistalegre. Enhorabuena a la izquierda progre y a los medios de comunicación que llevan años blanqueando el fascismo. Esta victoria de la ultraderecha es toda vuestra._

Twitter


----------



## El pichín<3 (7 Oct 2018)

*A quien pretenden engañar los Fachas de VOX*

Es increible lo paletos e ignorantes que son los españoles. 
Llega un politico espanyol , les suelta 4 tonterias y todos aplaudiendo.
Son lamentables , el nivel esta por los suelos , menos mal que estos pseudopartidos fascistas no ganaran nunca. 
Lo unico que hacen es hacer el ridiculo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Tales dijo:


> Mira que Ken me da arcadas pero ver a las putitas de Abascal en pleno éxtasis cuando lo único para lo que sirve esto es para que la derecha no toque el poder en las próximas elecciones y *para exacerbar la crisis catalana es gracioso a la manera más kafkiana*.




eso es a lo que tienes miedo??:XX::XX:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Oct 2018)

Tales dijo:


> Mira que Ken me da arcadas pero ver a las putitas de Abascal en pleno éxtasis cuando lo único para lo que sirve esto es para que la derecha no toque el poder en las próximas elecciones y para exacerbar la crisis catalana es gracioso a la manera más kafkiana.



Tranquilo, tu pp esta muerto, no tardará en desaparecer. (el psoe va detras)


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Avance de la derecha: Vox llena el Palacio de Vistalegre y exige un adelanto de las elecciones | Público


----------



## Tales (7 Oct 2018)

aguatico dijo:


> Tranquilo, tu pp esta muerto, no tardará en desaparecer. (el psoe va detras)



El PP es una puta mafia cuya cúpula debería ser procesada al completo. 

De los cuatro grandes partidos el único medianamente salvable es Ciudadanos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

#yotambiénsoyfacha.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Vistalegre es TT mundial.


----------



## terro6666 (7 Oct 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _Aquelarre fascista de cuñados cara al sol entre carajillos y solysombras..._



Ves a recoger a tu madre que ya a acabado su turno el la calle Montera.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Oct 2018)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> Es increible lo paletos e ignorantes que son los españoles.
> Llega un politico espanyol , les suelta 4 tonterias y todos aplaudiendo.
> Son lamentables , el nivel esta por los suelos , menos mal que estos pseudopartidos fascistas no ganaran nunca.
> Lo unico que hacen es hacer el ridiculo



Parece que describes la estafa de podemos pero cambiando fachas por guarros.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

madre mia la extrema derecha...

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 14:57 ----------

España, lo primero !

un partido que gobierna para los españoles, qué locura !


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

zen087 dijo:


> Dejad ya de desear la extinción de rojos ostia ya!!
> 
> El auge de VOX es bueno? Si! (No deja de ser disidencia controlada como podemos. No os engañéis ni engañéis a nadie. No van a recuperar soberanía ni van a frenar la inmigración descontrolada. Están financiados estos por los mismos que los otros)
> 
> ...



El ENEMIGO esta DENTRO es la QUINTA COLUMNA y SI, SON ESPAÑOLES, TENEMOS QUE ACABAR CON ELLOS, por nuestros HIJOS, por nuestros PADRES por nuestra CULTURA y TRADICIONES.

POR NUESTRO PAIS.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)




----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

El momento Vox, por Antón Losada


----------



## L'omertá (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> madre mia la extrema derecha...



Mirad sus ojos de odio, sus cruces gamadas, sus cabezas rapadas y sus botas con cordones azules y blancos, hijos de puta! Este facherio me irrita porque son como tu y como yo.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Knausgård dijo:


> Esta mañana daba asco pasear por Carabanchel.




Pues que dejen de meter inmigrantes con el paro que tenemos y que no les den las ayudas para manterse por la cara, y que empiecen a trabajar por los españoles de a pie y dejen de subir impuestos.


----------



## Oda (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Y, así, preescolar da 10000 votos más a vox.


----------



## trichetin (7 Oct 2018)

sirpask dijo:


> Vox necesita el 5.1%... si no fracaso.



5% en cada circunscripción para no quedar fuera de los repartos de escaño.

Si fuese un 5% nacional, ni un sólo partido separatista tendría un sólo diputado.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Oct 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Seguimos con los lloros.
> 
> _9.500 personas en el mitin de VOX en el Palacio de Vistalegre. Enhorabuena a la izquierda progre y a los medios de comunicación que llevan años blanqueando el fascismo. Esta victoria de la ultraderecha es toda vuestra._
> 
> Twitter



rabia la mugre sorosiana, dicen que cómo les han dejado hacer el acto y cosas parecidas ... :XX:


----------



## promocerdo (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> nervios???:XX::XX:



mucho mas que eso. en genova estan cagaos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Soros paga...

Roures tb


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)




----------



## terro6666 (7 Oct 2018)

Josewf dijo:


> La de pollas de todos los colores que habran entrado ahí



Se parece pero no es tu madre.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

y el PSOE caVando su tumba dando la sanidad gratis a los inmigrantes sin papeles, cuando la mayoria de los que van son abueletes......y con las listas de espera que tenemos.................

Edito: ya no se ni lo que escribo........)


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

banderas españolas !


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

mariano aurelio dijo:


>



ya ladran, preescolar tiembla.


----------



## trichetin (7 Oct 2018)

Vde dijo:


> Y ahora la izmierda se echa las manos a la cabeza, como si estuvieran sorprendidos del aumento de VOX
> 
> 
> Que nadie dude que la izmierda van a usar a VOX para tener en tensión a sus bases de aquí en adelante, con los mensajes de "Franco resucita" "que regresan los fachas" y similares



Pues que se anden con cuidado, que tal como andan las cosas, como hagan creer a la suficiente gente que Franco va en las listas de VOX pueden hacerles duplicar intención de voto.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

madre mia que extrema ultra personas !


----------



## favelados (7 Oct 2018)

La de la banderita ya no es chortina
Queremos chortinas de calidad en los mítines de VoX!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Emergencias Vox. Hacer EspaÃ±a Grande Otra Vez - YouTube


----------



## sintripulacion (7 Oct 2018)

graninis dijo:


> Así que mucho hablar contra la inmigración, pero inmigración de andaluces a cataluña y país vasco bien que la celebran JOJOJOJO.



Pero, vamos a ver ¡desgraciado!.

Cataluña y País Vasco es parte de España; por tanto, desplazarse a vivir/trabajar desde Andalucía, que también forma parte de ella, a otra parte de España NO es inmigración.

Tela, telita! el nivel intelectual que os gastáis los progres proindependentistas.:8::XX:
Un poco más cortitos y no encontráis la salida al nacer.

El ejemplo que estás poniendo es como si te cambias de domicilio de un barrio de Barcelona a otro barrio o te vas a vivir a Hospitalet..., ¿también es eso inmigración??.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

favelados dijo:


> La de la banderita ya no es chortina
> Queremos chortinas de calidad en los mítines de VoX!


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

veo a las putitas de Soros desquiciados.


----------



## promocerdo (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



no os hagais ilusiones. vox va a resultar el podemos de la derecha. otra nueva decepcion

recordad que eso mismo ya lo prometio el pp. de verdad esperais que un expperro cumpla sus promesas?


----------



## Ghost hunter (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


>



Cada vez que el comunismo-socialismo se siente amenazado asesina a 50 millones de personas ::


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Matias Prats en cangrena 3 los ha llamdo conservadores.:rolleye:


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

Telahinco dando informacion del ACTO, CORRECTAMENTE.

LA CADENA TRAIDORA ANTENA 3 Sesgando las Propuestas de VOX, MIEDO ROURES? PLANETA SOIS ESCORIA junto con VUESTRA CADENA la SECTA.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

veo foreros con avatares de oficiales nazis, esto se ha transformado en Stormfront 2.0.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> Telahinco dando informacion del ACTO, CORRECTAMENTE.
> 
> LA CADENA TRAIDORA ANTENA 3 Sesgando las Propuestas de VOX, MIEDO ROURES? PLANETA SOIS ESCORIA.





en telecirco los han llamado extrema drecha

en cangrena 3 muy conservadores

:XX::XX:


----------



## Orisos (7 Oct 2018)

L'omertá dijo:


> Mirad sus ojos de odio, sus cruces gamadas, sus cabezas rapadas y sus botas con cordones azules y blancos, hijos de puta! Este facherio me irrita porque son como tu y como yo.



Pues deberian tener ojos de odio, en vez de esa cara de gilipollas a los que se les puede engañar como uno quiere.

Les han metido 8 millones de marronoides y condenado a ser parias en los juzgados frente a una mujer.¿Como pueden sonreir?

Si aqui en este pais hubieran cojones, las calles estarian ardiendo en vez de estar aun con la tonteria de meter papelitos en urnas de mierda que no van a cambiar nada.

Soros debe estar aplaudiendo con las orejas.Ahora ya pueden encauzar de nuevo el descontento como hicieron con el 15-M a traves de podemos.

Estamos acabados.Con la aparicion de VOX cualquier conato de rebeldia patriotica se va por el desague.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> veo foreros con avatares de oficiales nazis, esto se ha transformado en Stormfront 2.0.



MIRa el MIO y te HACEs UNAs PAJAS.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Cada vez que el comunismo-socialismo se siente amenazado asesina a 50 millones de personas ::



Vaya chorrada de comentario, simplemente eres estúpido. Lo normal para un votante de Vox.::


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> veo foreros con avatares de oficiales nazis, esto se ha transformado en Stormfront 2.0.



20% de voto partidos comunistas y anarquistas, no pasa nada democracia

2% de intencion de voto en encuestas un partido conservador, España es fascista !


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> en telecirco los han llamado extrema drecha
> 
> en cangrena 3 muy conservadores
> 
> :XX::XX:



No, SON de EXTREMA NECESIDAD.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Emergencias Vox. Hacer EspaÃ±a Grande Otra Vez - YouTube





podemos tomó el lema de obama y estos lo toman de trump :


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> MIRa el MIO y te HACEs UNAs PAJAS.



Otro tonto del bote. Tu vota a Vox.:XX:


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Knausgård dijo:


> Esta mañana daba asco pasear por Carabanchel.



Mejor pasear cualquier día a cualquier hora y sentir como que estás en Colombia o Ecuador y no en España. :bla:


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Otro tonto del bote. Tu vota a Vox.:XX:



Claro GILIPOLLAS ANTE VOTE a LA MUGRE como TU.


----------



## zen087 (7 Oct 2018)

GreenBack dijo:


> Borrell, ¿también tú nos lees?



Jugáis a enfrentar a la gente. 

Uníos derechas e izquierdas. No caigamos en el juego de enfrentaros entre ideologias.

Os quieren enfrentados. 

De izquierdas y derechas queréis un país fuerte. Unido.

Qué no os enfrenten a otros españoles.

No fomenteis el odio. El enemigo no es el español que piensa distinto a vosotros (que quiere un país fuerte igual que vosotros a fin de cuentas) el enemigo no está en España. No es ciudadano de izquierdas o derechas. Y os quiere enfrentados con la izquierda y viceversa.

Qué no os manipulen los que os quieren enfrentar. Uníos unos y otros.

Respeto y unión. Os quieren enfrentar a españoles. Es una lucha del abajo (izquierdas y derechas) contra el/los de arriba. No lo olvides nunca.


----------



## AdrianL (7 Oct 2018)

Si Maquiavelo pudiese mirar a la actualidad se partiría el culo de risa viendo como han usado sus tácticas de división y enfrentamiento, y el resultado tan magnífico que ha dado a través de los medios modernos de comunicación para hacer que mireis en la dirección que las élites quieren.


Os han metido infección en la piel para que esteis dispuestos a quitárosla a mordiscos.

La verdad pese a todo esto, los números no me dan para ningún resultado veneficioso en conjunto y a largo plazo para España por lo que igual nos están simplemente tirando al león para que los demás puedan escapar de la que se les viene, y además ahorrarse echarnos de la UE ya España será la que pedirá irse.

Veo mucho optimismo en este hilo, cuando lo que realmente debería haber es una profunda amargura, por que viendo la realidad con un punto de vista objetivo, no hay muchos posibles buenos desenlaces.


Pero mira! alegraos! que aun que España esté asumida en la más profunda ruina, endeudada, expoliada, y cuando sus recursos estratégicos estén siendo servidos en bandejas de plata a grupos extranjeros (tenedores de la deuda) aún asín, a nosotros nos quedará mucho;

Nos quedará un profundo y abismal odio entre los mismos ciudadanos y una distancia insalvable para superar las adversidades futuras.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

zen087 dijo:


> Jugáis a enfrentar a la gente.
> 
> Uníos derechas e izquierdas. No caigamos en el juego de enfrentaros entre ideologias.
> 
> ...



Ya te hemos leido y contestado, primero tenemos que ACABAR CON LA QUINTA COLUMNA, y SI, son ESPAÑOLES de Nacimiento.

DESCANSA.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Ya no pueden ocultarlo mas tiempo..
Rabia, histeria, odio, impotencia todo al mismo tiempo




>


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Y pedrito vendiendo España a independentistas y al otro por ser el presidente más ridículo de la historia detrás de maduro

SI que ha debido de doler, en el pais ni mu.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

aguatico dijo:


> podemos tomó el lema de obama y estos lo toman de trump :



Podemos tomo el lema de globalista para globalistas

VOX toma el lema de Trump para los españoles


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Cagado en el hilo, cuidado que cuando se acabe el porro irá a matar fascistas, No pasarán !! ... jajjajajajjajaja


----------



## sintripulacion (7 Oct 2018)

zen087 dijo:


> Jugáis a enfrentar a la gente.
> 
> Uníos derechas e izquierdas. No caigamos en el juego de enfrentaros entre ideologias.
> 
> ...



El problema es que TODA la izquierda y gran parte de la derecha está vendida a los de arriba, a los elementos internacionales.
Y dado que está vendida, sumisa y a sus órdenes, en contra de los intereses del pueblo español y a favor de su destrucción, forman parte del adversario al que hay que batir y eliminar.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Machado publicó una carta a David Vigodsky en la que volvía a declarar su amor al pueblo: "En España lo mejor es el pueblo. Por eso la heroica y abnegada defensa de Madrid, que ha asombrado al mundo, a mí me conmueve, pero no me sorprende. Siempre ha sido lo mismo. En los trances duros, los señoritos –nuestros barinas– invocan la patria y la venden; el pueblo no la nombra siquiera, pero la compra con su sangre y la salva. En España, no hay modo de ser persona bien nacida sin amar al pueblo. La demofilia es entre nosotros un deber elementalísimo de gratitud".


----------



## Ghost hunter (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Vaya chorrada de comentario, simplemente eres estúpido. Lo normal para un votante de Vox.::



Igual de estúpido que tu comentario payasito, te duele que te canten las verdades ???? Te duele que te diga que sois los mayores asesinos del planeta????

*Con los rojos hambre y piojos.*


----------



## Brigit (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Siempre manipulando. Inmigrantes ¡ILEGALES!


----------



## Skara (7 Oct 2018)

Lo importante es que el programa político que defiende VOX conecta con muchos millones de españoles, muchos más de lo que pueda parecer con el mierdorismo imperante. Comunicar masivamente su programa es el principal reto que tiene VOX. Cuando consiga romper la presa que le ha puesto la prensa veremos cuánta agua contiene el embalse y la fuerza que tiene. 

Los insultos y descalificaciones hacia quienes no han llegado todavía al poder califican al que los emite, y quizás muestre que no se tienen argumentos para rebatir el programa.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

En España quien se vende a los globalistas, progres o comunistas lo tienen crudo


----------



## Orisos (7 Oct 2018)

AdrianL dijo:


> La verdad pese a todo esto, los números no me dan para ningún resultado veneficioso en conjunto y a largo plazo para España por lo que igual nos están simplemente tirando al león para que los demás puedan escapar de la que se les viene, y además ahorrarse echarnos de la UE ya España será la que pedirá irse.
> 
> Veo mucho optimismo en este hilo, cuando lo que realmente debería haber es una profunda amargura, por que viendo la realidad con un punto de vista objetivo, no hay muchos posibles buenos desenlaces.



Con voxemos esta pasando lo mismito que paso con el 15-m y podemos.Las elites van siempre 2 pasos por delante nuestra.

Cuando algo parece que vaya a saltar por los aires siempre llega la solucion de ultimo momento.

Ahora que ibamos camino de un buen cisco para hacer limpieza, te sacan a VOX de la chistera para que la gente este ocupada otros 10 años.Sacaran 1-3 escaños,chillaran un poco en el congreso para tener contentos a sus votantes y PPSOE seguiran destruyendo España mientras Abascal se lo lleva calentito.

...Y los retards del foro si caer en la cuenta de que les estan metiendo una buena polla kosher por el ojal.


----------



## sintripulacion (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> En España quien se vende a los globalistas, progres o comunistas lo tienen crudo



Querrás decir quien NO SE VENDE??


----------



## Políticamente correcto (7 Oct 2018)

Si las medidas de VOX hacen rabiar a la progresía, eso es porque son buenas para España.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Comentario mas comentado en Eldiario de Soros y Nachojco

fichez
#1 fichez | 07/10/2018 - 13:41h
España despierta, no solo van a por los catalanes, van a por toda España, DESPIERTEN YAAAA!!! El pueblo catalán no puede seguir luchando solo contra esta gentuza


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> madre mia la extrema derecha...
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 14:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Se les ve violentos, y seguro que comen niños para desayunar. ::

Ya fuera de coñas, lo que he visto entre los que nos nos hemos quedado fuera es simple y llanamente a gente normal y corriente. Desde familias con niños pequeños hasta gente de mediana edad pasando por jovenes y abueletes.


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

La revolución de los cuñaos.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

VOX en los principales medios en portada



>


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Se les ve violentos, y seguro que comen niños para desayunar. ::
> 
> Ya fuera de coñas, lo que he visto entre los que nos nos hemos quedado fuera es simple y llanamente a gente normal y corriente. Desde familias con niños pequeños hasta gente de mediana edad pasando por jovenes y abueletes.



los antifascistas son los fachas, radicales, ultras y extremistas !


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

En las portadas



>


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> La revolución de los cuñaos.









---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 15:37 ----------

"La gente está hasta los huevos de equidistancia y denostar todo lo que tiene que ver con España cuando en realidad España, la unidad y la descentralización (mal que me pese) ha traído bastante progreso como para que ahora salten los separatistas creyéndose superiores, denostando e insultando y que todo les parece poco ¬¬ llega un momento en que la avaricia rompe el saco y se dice BASTA. Sin más.

Luego aparte, la inmigración descontrolada (beneficiándose de ayudas a tutiplén) cuando tenemos un paro galopante rechina.

Y también, la mala imagen que está dándo España en el exterior por no poner coto al supremacismo catalanista pseudoprogre.

VOX (y lo dice un ex votante socialista) ha parado los pies a los catalazis golpistas y está poniendo los puntos sobre la íes. Lo políticamente correcto nos lleva a eso...España débil y que se nos rían en la cara, sonrisitas por aquí...puñaladas por la espalda por allá.

Hay veces que la firmeza es la mejor respuesta. Si andas con rodeos, puede que no des ninguna respuesta."


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Portada de El Confidencial



>


----------



## Ghost hunter (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Machado publicó una carta a David Vigodsky en la que volvía a declarar su amor al pueblo: "En España lo mejor es el pueblo. Por eso la heroica y abnegada defensa de Madrid, que ha asombrado al mundo, a mí me conmueve, pero no me sorprende. Siempre ha sido lo mismo. En los trances duros, los señoritos –nuestros barinas– invocan la patria y la venden; el pueblo no la nombra siquiera, pero la compra con su sangre y la salva. En España, no hay modo de ser persona bien nacida sin amar al pueblo. La demofilia es entre nosotros un deber elementalísimo de gratitud".



Ya si eso vuelves y te regalo otra paleto, Machado, otro cobarde que luchó de boquilla como tantos otros, eso sí los que de verdad lucharon por la República se dieron cuenta de la podredumbre que defendían. 

*Las diferencias tenían, pues, que aflorar por algún lado y, en aquella ocasión, la fiesta a la mujer antifascista fue motivo suficiente para que él (Miguel Hernandez) no siguiera silenciando las evidentes desavenencias entre el poeta del pueblo y los llamados “intelectuales de retaguardia” o de “mono planchado y pistolas de juguete”, según palabras de Juan Ramón Jiménez, quien en su libro Guerra en España no se anduvo con tibiezas al escribir, años después, que “los poetas no tenían convencimiento de lo que decían. Eran señoritos, imitadores de guerrilleros, y paseaban sus rifles y sus pistolas de juguete por Madrid, vestidos con monos azules muy planchados. El único poeta, joven entonces, que peleó y escribió en el campo y en la cárcel, fue Miguel Hernández...”.*

El hecho es que Hernández irrumpió en el edificio de la Alianza y, tras descubrir el ambiente festivo que se respiraba en aquellos salones, los preparativos, los manteles, los alimentos dispuestos en las mesas, *no pudo ocultar su indignación ante lo que le pareció un derroche y un alarde de resabio burgués mientras él y otros combatientes seguían jugándose el tipo en las trincheras.* No había, además, en aquel palacio mujer antifascista que se pareciera a las campesinas que había visto en los pueblos y en los frentes luchando como hombres, ninguna que le recordara a Rosario Sánchez, la Dinamitera, ni tan siquiera a esas madres, hermanas o esposas que enterraban a diario a hijos, hermanos y compañeros.

*Miguel se dirigió entonces visiblemente irritado a Rafael Alberti, con Antonio Aparicio como testigo, y le lanzó la frase: “Aquí hay mucha puta y mucho hijo de puta”.*


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (7 Oct 2018)

Como VOX cometa el error de coaligar con partidos castuzos, desdecirse de parte de su programa, o siquiera matizarlo, estarán abortados antes de nacer. Que tengan el cuidado de no cometer los errores de Ciudadanos porque no le vamos a perdonar ni una.


----------



## sintripulacion (7 Oct 2018)

Skara dijo:


> Lo importante es que el programa político que defiende VOX conecta con muchos millones de españoles, muchos más de lo que pueda parecer con el mierdorismo imperante. Comunicar masivamente su programa es el principal reto que tiene VOX. Cuando consiga romper la presa que le ha puesto la prensa veremos cuánta agua contiene el embalse y la fuerza que tiene.
> 
> Los insultos y descalificaciones hacia quienes no han llegado todavía al poder califican al que los emite, y quizás muestre que no se tienen argumentos para rebatir el programa.



La gente, es una puta pena pero es la pura verdad, no tiene en su inmensa mayoría ni puta idea de la importancia de su voto ni de que infinidad de veces están votando opciones que defienden JUSTAMENTE LO CONTRARIO de lo que ellos piensan.
Y no tengo que ir muy lejos para verlo.
Mi suegro, que ha votado muchas veces psoe y otras pp, está profundamente en contra de la inmigración ilegal, del despilfarro de las autonomías, de meter en cintura a Cataluña de una vez, en contra del feminismo radical, en contra de rememorar la guerra civil, etc.

Bueno, pues como no lee internet, se informa (mejor dicho se adoctrina) por la tv..., acabará votando indefinidamente por opciones políticas que defienden justamente lo contrario de lo que piensa.

Haré lo que pueda..., pero es que estos viejos... van a dejar el país hecho un solar votando opciones contrarias a su propio sentido común


----------



## clemenzzza (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> banderas españolas !



la gente a pesar de todo el discurso de la izquierda que pretende ( y en cierto modo lo ha conseguido ) asociar bandera española a franquista, fascista, casposo etc etc ( eso sí ellos luego se envuelven en cualquier trapo que no sea español ) en cuanto le das un motivo portan la enseña nacional con orgullo,ya lo vimos en cataluña hace unos meses.

además hay mucha gente que deseamos hacerlo y nos importa cada vez menos las gilipolleces de la izquierda progre.


----------



## hartman2 (7 Oct 2018)

ha salido en telecinco y diciente han superado con creces el aforo han triplicado sus afiliaciones.....


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

sintripulacion dijo:


> La gente, es una puta pena pero es la pura verdad, no tiene en su inmensa mayoría ni puta idea de la importancia de su voto ni de que infinidad de veces están votando opciones que defienden JUSTAMENTE LO CONTRARIO de lo que ellos piensan.
> Y no tengo que ir muy lejos para verlo.
> Mi suegro, que ha votado muchas veces psoe y otras pp, está profundamente en contra de la inmigración ilegal, del despilfarro de las autonomías, de meter en cintura a Cataluña de una vez, en contra del feminismo radical, en contra de rememorar la guerra civil, etc.
> 
> ...



el otro dia con unos abueletes, uno leia okdiario por las mañanas y ponia al dia a toda la cuadrilla

poco a poco, llega


----------



## brunstark (7 Oct 2018)

Hoy en telediarrea de A3.......increibleble. "...piden la supresión de las autonosuyas, la ilegalizacion de partidos anticonstitucionales....." y en prime time. Unos cuantos se están haciendo caquita, y que no miren a Europa....que entonces diarrea seria.

Lo están haciendo bien.

Viva España


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Mas fotos ::



>


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> ---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 15:37 ----------
> 
> "La gente está hasta los huevos de equidistancia y denostar todo lo que tiene que ver con España cuando en realidad España, la unidad y la descentralización (mal que me pese) ha traído bastante progreso como para que ahora salten los separatistas creyéndose superiores, denostando e insultando y que todo les parece poco ¬¬ llega un momento en que la avaricia rompe el saco y se dice BASTA. Sin más.
> 
> ...



Me creo lo de que votaste al PSOE. No tienes muchas luces.


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> ya ladran, preescolar tiembla.



Buena cera le están dando al cagasemen este. 

#yotambiénsoyfacha


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

brunstark dijo:


> Hoy en telediarrea de A3.......increibleble. "...piden la supresión de las autonosuyas, la ilegalizacion de partidos anticonstitucionales....." y en prime time. Unos cuantos se están haciendo caquita, y que no miren a Europa....que entonces diarrea seria.
> 
> Lo están haciendo bien.
> 
> Viva España




la verdad es que me ha sorprendido cangrena 3. Es cierto que el que dio la noticia de vox en el telediario es de lo mas decente que tiene esa cadena de mierda.

-supresión de las autonomías

-ilegalización de los partidos indepes


- Y dio un tercer punto que no me acuerdo cual era.

Pero vamos, cualquier persona que viera la noticia en cangrena 3 se va a pensar muy seriamente votar a Vox en las próximas elecciones


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> la verdad es que me ha sorprendido cangrena 3. Es cierto que el que dio la noticia de vox en el telediario es de lo mas decente que tiene esa cadena de mierda.
> 
> -supresión de las autonomías
> 
> ...



Sibilinamente HAN CALLADO la EXPULSION de los ILEGALES.

TELAHINCO si lo HA DICHO.


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> ...
> Si aqui en este pais hubieran cojones, las calles estarian ardiendo en vez de estar aun con la tonteria de meter papelitos en urnas de mierda que no van a cambiar nada.
> 
> ...



A los italianos, los húngaros y los austriacos parece que de algo les ha servido.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Mas fotos :8:


>


----------



## trichetin (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> Matias Prats en cangrena 3 los ha llamdo conservadores.:rolleye:



Ratas. Barco.


----------



## KinderWeno (7 Oct 2018)

Resumen del acto para los que llegan tarde:


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Los hijos de puta golpistas y traidores a España hoy tienen un mal día.

Que se jodan, por hijos de puta.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Oct 2018)

En la calle se han quedado unos cuantos...

Twitter


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

elena francis dijo:


> Los hijos de puta golpistas y traidores a España hoy tienen un mal día.
> 
> Que se jodan, por hijos de puta.



Toda ACCION tiene SU REACCION o que se PENSABAN que SALDRIA GRATIS?


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Oct 2018)

Analizando VOX me doy cuenta que hay muchos intereses en juego, los que piensen que stop refugee y demás, creo que se equivocan, no es más que una nueva alternativa del Poder para que los de siempre sigan haciendo lo que les da la gana

*Resumen para vagos
*
- Vox es pro Israel
- Miembro importante de Vox consideran peor a Assad que a ISIS
- Miembro importante de Vox es partidario de No Atacar a ISIS

No me veréis criticar a VOX con adjetivos infantiloides e idiotas como "facha , culo, pedo pis,"

Pero es conveniente desenmascarar a todos los partidos que no vayan a velar primero por los habitantes de este paía por encima de ideologias, poderes ocultos, enriquecimiento personal, trabajar para otros paises

*1. A favor de Israel*
VOX, LA ALTERNATIVA SIONISTA "ESPAÑOLA" | El Cadenazo

Aquí apoya el derecho de Israel a defenderse... lógico? A caso no lo hace?

Aquí saltaron mis alarmas, s los jefes judios les gusta mucho que los goyim o judios menores les hagan la pelota de vez en cuando aunque sea redundancia

*2. Recordemos que Israel entre otras cosas, está apoyando de diversas formas a grupos yihadistas en Siria, incluso al Estado Islámico con el que comparte frontera y se respetan*

Vox apoya la decisión de fiscales y jueces de anular las campañas de boicot contra Israel, “un país que es parte de nuestras raíces”[/B][/SIZE]

El partido político VOX ha condenado las campañas de boicot cultural, social y económico contra Israel emprendidas por algunos ayuntamientos españoles y apoya la invalidación de tales medidas por parte de la Fiscalía y de los órganos jurisdiccionales al considerarlas contrarias a los intereses del estado hebreo.

_“*Israel* no sólo *es parte de nuestras raíces, historia y cultura*, sino que es la única democracia real en toda la zona que va de Marruecos a Afganistán. Sus instituciones son abiertas y no discriminan por razón de sexo o religión”_, destaca el partido liderado por Santiago Abascal, que ignora manifestaciones como las hechas en marzo por el Gran Rabino Sefardita de Israel, Yitzhak Yosef: _“La única razón por la que se les permite [a los gentiles] quedarse en el estado judío es que aún no ha llegado el Mesías. Si nuestra mano estuviera firme, si tuviéramos poder para reinar, les expulsaríamos. Sin embargo, nuestra mano no está firme, porque esperamos el Mesías”_.

Añade Vox en su nota panegírica que _“Israel es un país occidental por su cultura, por sus valores, por sus instituciones y por su forma de vida. Abierto, joven, dinámico y próspero. Lejos de ser una tierra de sangre y violencia (sic), Israel se ha con vertido en un auténtico laboratorio tecnológico de cuyos avances se beneficia todo el mundo”_.

El partido que es considerado por muchos como “patriota” continúa arrobado por un frenesí proisraelí difícilmente superable: _“Israel ha sido víctima de sucesivas oleadas de ataques, primero de los ejércitos de sus vecinos que nunca aceptaron la creación del estado judío; luego a manos de terroristas; y ahora se debe enfrentar a campañas de intoxicación y manipulación que aspiran a conseguir en el terreno legal lo que no lograron por las violencia, el terror y las armas”_.

Tras condenar _“*que se iguale en el plano moral a las víctimas, Israel, y sus enemigos*”_, Vox llega todavía más lejos al señalar que_ “Israel ha estado en la vanguardia de la lucha contra el terrorismo”_. _“En VOX creemos que *su experiencia puede contribuir decisivamente a luchar y vencer al terrorismo jihadista, que en los últimos años también asola el suelo europeo. La OTAN y las fuerzas de seguridad del estado de los países europeos deben mantener una relación más estrecha con Israel*”_, añade el partido de Abascal, ajeno a las aplantantes pruebas que relacionan la masiva presencia yihadista en suelo europeo a intereses sionistas.

_“Israel no sólo está en la vanguardia de la lucha contra el fundamentalismo y el terror, sino que se ha colocado en la vanguardia de la innovación científica y tecnológica. La seguridad de Israel y de todo Occidente están entrelazadas. En un momento de caos y brutalidad en la región,* Israel es una isla de estabilidad y no hay otro mejor aliado para poder hacer avanzar la agenda de la dignidad, la tolerancia y la prosperidad en todo Oriente Medio*”_, apunta por último el partido de Abascal.

La postura proisraelí de Vox ha sido ya elogiada en medios israelíes. Así, la web sionista* “Patria Judía” no ha escatimado elogios a la postura projudía de Santiago Abascal*: _“¡Por fin! Un político en España que no se acompleja y no se deja llevar por la corriente mayoritaria de boboprogresismo políticamente correcto”_, señala en un editorial.



Vox apoya la decisión de fiscales y jueces de anular las campañas de boicot contra Israel,

*El nuevo fichaje de VOX*
Rafael Bardají es el fundador del GEES (Grupo de Estudios Estratégicos) un think-tank español aliado del sector más belicista y sionista del Partido Republicano de Estados Unidos, es decir, aquellos políticos norteamericanos totalmente vendidos al Estado de Israel, que llegaron a la presidencia americana en el año 2000 y que buscaron, a través de la guerra perpetua, acabar con todos los enemigos de Israel en Oriente Medio. Bardají también fue miembro de FAES, otro think-tank español creado por el ex-presidente Aznar. La relación con Aznar y Bardají fue muy estrecha, tanto que el mismo Bardají fue asesor de Defensa de Aznar en sus segunda legislatura, la de la guerra de Iraq. Parece claro que la opinión de Bardají fue una de las que influyó con más fuerza en la decisión de Aznar de apoyar aquella guerra que ha convertido Oriente Medio en un cementerio gigante del cual los cristianos han sido casi aniquilados. Además, Bardají es Director Ejecutivo del Friends of israeli Initiative, otro think tank al servicio de Israel.












Este tipo escribió un artículo que decia

*Hay que bombardear a Assad*

Luego lo cambiaron a "Assad no es la solución"

*Es decir defiendo todo lo que dice la progresia y por tanto NWO y no solo eso sino que quiere destacar y ser más agresivos para con sus amos*

No es partidario de bombardear a ISIS !!!



> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, García-Margallo, ha dicho que España apoyaría una acción militar contra el Estado Islámico en Siria, con las debidas salvaguardas internacionales de siempre, y que apoya abrir una negociación con Bashar al Asad a fin de resolver la crisis de los refugiados. Margallo, con el debido respeto, se equivoca. Y mucho.
> 
> Es decir, para empezar Bardají empieza descartando una acción militar internacional contra los terroristas del Estado Islámico. Algo más que curioso en un personaje que apoyaba toda la agresiva política internacional de Estados Unidos e Israel en nombre de “la guerra contra el terrorismo” ¿en qué quedamos?
> 
> ...






Ivaneto dijo:


> no te falta razón
> 
> *El fundador de Vox, Alejo Vidal-Quadras, es miembro de Amigos Europeos de Israel, el lobby más poderoso en Bruselas*
> 
> ...





misho dijo:


> Lo que pasa que teneis miedo a VOX panda de antisemites ,
> 
> por mucho que joda VOX está con el pueblo de Israel , SHALOM SEFARAD


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Desde aquí ya huelo la mierda que sale de las sedes de Podemierdas, peperros y sociatas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Gobierno con el apoyo de separatistas y terroristas.
Inmigración descontrolada.
Islamización consentida.
Políticas económicas irreales que asfixian a la clase media.
Rechazo sistemático se la presunción de inocencia...
feminazismo, lgtbis y genaro

Gobernando con traidores, golpistas, insolidarios

Pactando con los que quieren destruir España

Con los enemigos de los españoles

Pero lo que da miedo es VOX.


----------



## magic (7 Oct 2018)

Lo que veo en el programa de VOX parece bastante sensato, pero no me fío porque es el partido al que votan los racistas que odiais a todo el que no sea blanco. Si proponen inmigración reducida y controlando que los que vengan sean gente trabajadora y no chusma, puede ser una opción a votar. De momento simpatizo más con el señor Rivera.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Analizando VOX me doy cuenta que hay muchos intereses en juego, los que piensen que stop refugee y demás, creo que se equivocan, no es más que una nueva alternativa del Poder para que los de siempre sigan haciendo lo que les da la gana
> 
> *Resumen para vagos
> *
> ...



*Sigues siendo un CM de Potemos??*


:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Gobierno con el apoyo de separatistas y terroristas.
> Inmigración descontrolada.
> Islamización consentida.
> Políticas económicas irreales que asfixian a la clase media.
> ...



Lo que les DA MIEDO a TODOS ELLOS.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

VOX alcanza justo este día 100.000 seguidores en Twitter


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

.....,pero PACMA saca mas votos que VOX. Los perros no engañan.


----------



## pepetemete (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> *Sigues siendo un CM de Potemos??*
> 
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:



No tiene porque ser de Podemos... recordemos que tanto PP como C's son globalistas y defienden la soberanía de la UE por encima de la de los estados nación.

Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con que sean pro-Israel, para mí es un plus, pero es evidente que ese va a ser el argumento que van a esgrimir para alejar al potencial votante de VOX para recuperarlo en C's o PP. De hecho Casado ya busca alianza con Rivera pero no para hacer frente a la izquierda sino a VOX que es quien amenaza su cortijo.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> .....,pero PACMA saca mas votos que VOX. Los perros no engañan.



¿ Duele lo de hoy verdad?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

pepetemete dijo:


> No tiene porque ser de Podemos... recordemos que tanto PP como C's son globalistas y defienden la soberanía de la UE por encima de la de los estados nación.
> 
> Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con que sean pro-Israel, para mí es un plus, pero es evidente que ese va a ser el argumento que van a esgrimir para alejar al potencial votante de VOX para recuperarlo en C's o PP. De hecho Casado ya busca alianza con Rivera pero no para hacer frente a la izquierda sino a VOX que es quien amenaza su cortijo.





vamos a ver...Azrael 2 hasta hace dos dias era CM de Potemos. Todo el foro lo sabe. Es mas, tenía en la firma a su amigo cheposo en un video.:XX::XX:


----------



## Ghost hunter (7 Oct 2018)

magic dijo:


> Lo que veo en el programa de VOX parece bastante sensato, pero no me fío porque es el partido al que votan los racistas que odiais a todo el que no sea blanco. Si proponen inmigración reducida y controlando que los que vengan sean gente trabajadora y no chusma, puede ser una opción a votar. De momento simpatizo más con el señor Rivera.



Son racistas y en el minuto 36 habla un hombre de color que es uno de los miembros principales de VOX............

Cuantas personas de color tiene Sanchez en su gabinete, o pablito?????? Pues eso.


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (7 Oct 2018)

Y eso son gente de madrid movilizada, imaginad simpatizantes y votantes. 

Casado y Rivera estarán hondamente preocupados.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Oct 2018)

Vamos a dar la campanada. 

*Afíliense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ...
> *Resumen para vagos
> *
> - Vox es pro Israel
> -...



Los que lo dicen lo son menos que los tapados que no lo dicen







Me quedo con estos:











Hay que saber caminar entre serpientes en un mundo dominado por las serpientes.


----------



## Ghost hunter (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> .....,pero PACMA saca mas votos que VOX. Los perros no engañan.



Eso va a pasar con POTEMOS en las siguientes elecciones :XX:


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> ¿ Duele lo de hoy verdad?



Para nada, CM de box.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 16:07 ----------




Ghost hunter dijo:


> Eso va a pasar con POTEMOS en las siguientes elecciones :XX:



Tu sigue soñando.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Es hora de tumbar el bipartidismo joder. No les den oxigeno

Los derechas a VOX

Los del centro incluso centro izquierdas a Cs..

No alimentéis mas al PPSOE


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

vox es noticia de cabezera en 3 diarios

El periodico, el confidencial y libertad digitial


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Twitter

Aquí les tenéis cantando el “a por ellos”. Vídeo de 
@guillefdz85
en #Vistalegre . 
*Aviso: da bastante miedo.* ???????

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 16:11 ----------

Otro medio de Soros cagado !

la izquierda muy chulita, pero cobardes como siempre !


----------



## Honkytonk Man (7 Oct 2018)

Esto ya es imparable. Si el okupa llega hasta 2020, Vox llegará a 2020 con un 20% de intención de voto y los aconplejados del PP y Ciudadanos con un 10% cada uno. Eso suponiendo que VOX no les fagocite por completo.


----------



## clouhd (7 Oct 2018)

Otro por aquí que ha estado en Vistalegre y solo puedo decir que ha sido espectacular, han dicho todo sin pelos en la lengua y no tienen miedo a ser "politicamente incorrectos". Estaba todo absolutamente lleno mas los miles de personas que se han quedado fuera. Ojalá tenga representación parlamentaria porque España necesita a este partido como agua de mayo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Twitter

gran himno !

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 16:18 ----------




clouhd dijo:


> Otro por aquí que ha estado en Vistalegre y solo puedo decir que ha sido espectacular, han dicho todo sin pelos en la lengua y no tienen miedo a ser "politicamente incorrectos". Estaba todo absolutamente lleno mas los miles de personas que se han quedado fuera. Ojalá tenga representación parlamentaria porque España necesita a este partido como agua de mayo.



otro extremista !

facha !


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Oct 2018)

clouhd dijo:


> Otro por aquí que ha estado en Vistalegre y solo puedo decir que ha sido espectacular, han dicho todo sin pelos en la lengua y no tienen miedo a ser "politicamente incorrectos". Estaba todo absolutamente lleno mas los miles de personas que se han quedado fuera. Ojalá tenga representación parlamentaria porque España necesita a este partido como agua de mayo.



No, no basta con una buena representacion, los necesitamos en el proximo gobierno.


----------



## Orisos (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> vamos a ver...Azrael 2 hasta hace dos dias era CM de Potemos. Todo el foro lo sabe. Es mas, tenía en la firma a su amigo cheposo en un video.:XX::XX:



Y tu eras cm de ciudadanos,anormal,como el marica que va colgando fotos de su polla en los foros.

Entre los 2 teneis el 95% de comentarios de este hilo.Menudos enfermos mentales estais hechos.

Ahora desmiente si puedes la actitud lamepollas de VOX con la judiada y los panchitos o de como Abascal no ha doblado el lomo en su vida y siempre ha sido un parasito politico.

VOX es un chiringo de ex-peperos y raro sera que un buen dia no asome la patita Aznar.Las risas se van a escuchar en Ganimedes.


----------



## dabuti (7 Oct 2018)




----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Desde Potemos ya están deseando que las cloacas a las que tanto criticaban ayer se saquen algo de la manga contra VOX.


----------



## tv eye (7 Oct 2018)

Me encanta el olor a miedo podemita un domingo al atardecer.


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


>



Parece que te escuece....

:XX:

Ve y compra un bote de vaselina bien grande, que te acabarán quitando tu paguita inmerecida de vago y parásito social incapaz de valerse por si mismo, tu paguita de inútil funcional, de parásito ocioso, de no saber lo que es doblar el lomo para trabajar ni levantarse a las cinco de la mañana para ir a trbajar...

Vago, que eres un vago y un parásito que no merece el agua que bebe ni el aire que respira...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Desde Potemos ya están deseando que las cloacas a las que tanto criticaban ayer se saquen algo de la manga contra VOX.



No hace falta, por ser vox un partido de extrema derecha ya repela bastante.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Oct 2018)

La regenerasió, la voz del puebloh. ::


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Y facha no se olvide.


----------



## Ankou (7 Oct 2018)

Vox ya sale en los diarios y en la tv de manera constante, esto empieza a tomar forma!

PD: Mantened siempre un escepticismo sano con cualquier formación política, no se debe olvidar esto.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Y tu eras cm de ciudadanos,anormal,como el marica que va colgando fotos de su polla en los foros.
> 
> Entre los 2 teneis el 95% de comentarios de este hilo.Menudos enfermos mentales estais hechos.
> 
> ...



podemos come el doble o triple de pollas de judios que VOX


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

Yo he estado allí.
Sencillamente impresionante.
Esto ya no va a parar.
PPSOEMOSCS OS VAIS A CAGAR


----------



## Orisos (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> podemos come el doble o triple de pollas de judios que VOX



A mi potemos me la chufla.

Como si mañana se mueren todos junto con sus votantes y acaban en el nivel mas profundo del infierno de Dante.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

*ELETROPANEL OCTUBRE : Voto de VOX por provincias*

Madrid 5,2%
Ceuta 5%
Guadalara 4,5%
Melilla 4,5%
Murcia 3,9%
Valladolid 3,7%
Burgos 3,4%
Huesca 3.1%


Zaragoza 3,4%
Malaga 2,7%
Valencia 2,6%
Alicante 2,5%
Cantabria 2,3%


Barcelona 1,3%
Lleida 1,2%
Vizcaya 1.1%

ElectoPanel octubre (I). El PSOE pierde el primer puesto a manos del PP. Casi-empate a tres en cabeza


----------



## magic (7 Oct 2018)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Son racistas y en el minuto 36 habla un hombre de color que es uno de los miembros principales de VOX............
> 
> Cuantas personas de color tiene Sanchez en su gabinete, o pablito?????? Pues eso.



Estoy descontento con la izquierda por el tema de las paguitas a los extranjeros propiciando efecto llamada, haciendo que una parte de los extranjeros vengan a vivir del cuento a costa de la clase trabajadora. También me preocupa un poco el tema del islam. Si bien he conocido algunos que por separado los ves que son gente normal, amables y trabajadores que profesan su religión de forma pacífica (a los cuales respeto bastante), me preocupa el comportamiento que pueden adoptar en masa, ya que las sociedades llenas de musulmanes hay más violencia, no se respeta en absoluto los derechos de mujeres ni gays ni lgtb en general, amen de que los islamistas radicales persiguen a cristianos y otros que no tengan la misma creencia que ellos. Me da miedo llenar esto de musulmanes, yo si son buena gente tienen mis respetos y no voy a ir contra ellos, pero verlos aquí en grupo no me mola nada. 

Igual que siempre me he manifestado contra la esclavitud de los negros, movimientos como el kukuxclan, el nazismo, etc. tampoco me gusta un pelo el islam radical, es un problema importante que tiene el mundo, y la izquierda les da mucha cancha.

Por eso no creo que vote ningún partido de izquierdas. Pero lo dicho, la clase de gente que vota a vox, muchos de ellos declarados abiertamente franquistas, machistas, homófobos, racistas de los peores de insultar o humillar a cualquier negro o panchito que se crucen... encima taurinos, con lo animalista que soy yo... esos valores tampoco concuerdan con los míos. 

Es una decisión difícil para mí el qué votar, no hay ningún partido que encaje a la perfección con mis ideales, a todos les encuentro fallos que considero importantes, de hecho me estoy planteando seriamente quedarme en casita sin votar a nadie.


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Lo mas curioso es que todo esto lo ha provocado el subnormal de Puigdemont y la sexta/el periodico
> 
> Recuerdo cuando Echenique fue a Zaragoza a expandir el nacionalismo y un monton de espontaneos con banderas fueron a boicotear el acto y el Periodico los tildo de extremaderecha. Yo mismo les llame a la redaccion para decir que de narices iban y asi lo dejaron
> 
> Cocomocho ha conseguido lo imposible: que se asocie la bandera de España con un estado liberal democratico a mejorar y no con Franco



Al final va a ser verdad que el cocomocho es un agente infiltrado del CNI


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

La culpa de VOX la tiene Podemos

Han legítimado la extrema izquierda

Pues la reacción es con igual o mayor intensidad

Y misma legitimidad !


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

magic dijo:


> Estoy descontento con la izquierda por el tema de las paguitas a los extranjeros propiciando efecto llamada, haciendo que una parte de los extranjeros vengan a vivir del cuento a costa de la clase trabajadora. También me preocupa un poco el tema del islam. Si bien he conocido algunos que por separado los ves que son gente normal, amables y trabajadores que profesan su religión de forma pacífica (a los cuales respeto bastante), me preocupa el comportamiento que pueden adoptar en masa, ya que las sociedades llenas de musulmanes hay más violencia, no se respeta en absoluto los derechos de mujeres ni gays ni lgtb en general, amen de que los islamistas radicales persiguen a cristianos y otros que no tengan la misma creencia que ellos. Me da miedo llenar esto de musulmanes, yo si son buena gente tienen mis respetos y no voy a ir contra ellos, pero verlos aquí en grupo no me mola nada.
> 
> Igual que siempre me he manifestado contra la esclavitud de los negros, movimientos como el kukuxclan, el nazismo, etc. tampoco me gusta un pelo el islam radical, es un problema importante que tiene el mundo, y la izquierda les da mucha cancha.
> 
> ...



Yo no estoy al 100% con el programa de VOX y aun así me afilié. Tengo pensamiento crítico, no una zombi que jalea todo lo que dice el líder.
No puedes esperar a que salga un partido hecho para ti a la carta. Eso no existe.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Yo no estoy al 100% con el programa de VOX y aun así me afilié. Tengo pensamiento crítico, no una zombi que jalea todo lo que dice el líder.
> No puedes esperar a que salga un partido hecho para ti a la carta. Eso no existe.



que tal el ambiente ?

ultras y radicales ?


----------



## elena francis (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> La culpa de VOX la tiene Podemos
> 
> Han legítimado la extrema izquierda
> 
> ...



Después de tanto tiempo siguen los rojeras sin haber aprendido que España no es de izquierdas ni progresita, y que si se votó al psoe hace años fue porque se disfrazaron. Ahora que todos sabemos quienes se esconden en esa cueva de piratas ya no volverán a ganar unas elecciones....hace ochenta años perdieron una guerra, y hoy volverían a perderla. Pueden cambiar el nombre de las calle o sacar la momia de su tumba, pero lo que no pueden cambiar es la esencia de España y de los españoles, que seguimos siendo en esencia lo mismo que hace quinientos años....conquistadores y patriotas....


----------



## notorius.burbujo (7 Oct 2018)

Podemos 2.0, versión fachilla.

Todo el discurso es lo mismo. Hablando del PSOE y de Podemos, sin una sola mención al PP, y basandose nada mas que en el feminismo e inmigración. Otros espabilados aprovechando la coyuntura para pillar sitio en el juego de las sillas.

Lo van a llevar crudo, además de porque se les ve demasiado el plumero (y los apellidos ), porque tienen todos una cara de sinvergüenzas que no pueden con ella.

España no tiene solución, esperemos que de las cenizas aparezca algo mejor.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Electropanel octubre, VOX por provincias intención voto



>


----------



## GT3RSR (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Acto de VOX en Vistalegre 12.00 horas
> 
> Acto de VOX en Vistalegre #laespañaviva - YouTube
> 
> ...



Minuto 54: Derogación Ley Violencia de Género.

AHORA SÍ. TODOS CON VOX.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

los democratas, tolerantes y pacificos







ultra extrema derecha


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Estos datos son muy importantes para saber bien donde hacer campaña...


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Encuentre la diferencia



>


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Encuentre la diferencia



PUTA MUGRE PODEMITA.

jojojojo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Flash by Neo: trimestre “horribilis” para Justin Trudeau (Canadá). 

En tres meses el mapa político provincial en Canadá ha pegado un vuelco histórico. El Partido Liberal del Primer Ministro Justin Trudeau ha perdido los gobiernos de Quebec, Ontario y previsiblemente New Brunswick, que han ido a partidos conservadores (PC y CAQ). 

Los Liberales pasan de gobernar al 68,1% de la población a hacerlo sólo sobre el 4,5%. Mientras que los conservadores (PC, SP y CAQ) siguen la trayectoria inversa y pasan de gobernar sobre el 6,8% a hacerlo sobre el 70,4%.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 16:54 ----------


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Estos datos son muy importantes para saber bien donde hacer campaña...



Con esos datos, entrarían ya en algunos parlamentos regionales, con cientos de concejales en los ayuntamientos..

También en las elecciones Europeas estarían cerca del 5% y mas de 4 escaños


----------



## Mig29 (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Electropanel octubre, VOX por provincias intención voto



Alucinante lo de Galicia con el PP, si el PP desaparece en toda España, en Galicia se mantendrán seguro con la misma estructura y otras siglas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

letonia, elecciones hoy







socialistas novenos con el 3% y progresistas decimos con el 2%


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> que tal el ambiente ?
> 
> ultras y radicales ?



Te cuento lo que he visto:
Familias con sus hijos
Gente normal de ésa que se ve en el metro los lunes a las ocho de la mañana.
Incluso inmigrantes sudamericanos. 
Todos fachas, por supuesto


----------



## Mig29 (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> los democratas, tolerantes y pacificos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me quedo con la extrema derecha sin duda.....

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 16:59 ----------




bocadRillo dijo:


> Te cuento lo que he visto:
> Familias con sus hijos
> Gente normal de ésa que se ve en el metro a las ocho de la mañana.
> Incluso inmigrantes sudamericanos.
> Todos fachas, por supuesto



Lo de los sudamericanos con Vox ya lo he visto en bastantes casos. Por que muchos no pueden votar, pero es uno de los colectivos donde mas simpatías levanta Vox. Me imagino que se los están trabajando, pero deberían darle mucha importancia a ese colectivo, me refiero a los sudamericanos trabajadores y decentes, que son las mayoría, y que han sufrido en sus propias carnes lo peor del socialismo paguitero.


----------



## Perchas (7 Oct 2018)

Bueno Sres. esta mañana pese a no disponer de entrada me he aventurado a ir, despues de aparcar en el coño la bernarda, (Plaza Eliptica), he llegado andando hasta Vista Alegre.

Queria valorar la asistencia, el tipo de personas que iban, etc. etc. compararlo con la asistencia a Vista Alegre de Podemos.

No hay comparacion con aquel evento de Pablemos, lo de hoy ha sido muy muy diferente, ni un perrolauta desaliñado y mugroso, gente normal bien presentada, bastantes jovenes, muchos jubilados, y mayoria de cuarentones que no han vivido ni en sueños a Franco, vamos!, la España que trabaja, cotiza y paga sus impuestos.

Visto lo visto y viendo la imposibilidad de entrar, he decidido volverme a casa para ver en directo el resto del mitin, no sin antes seguir por radio los avances que se estaban dando.

Conclusion, esto es un sunami imparable, eso de 2 diputados en la proximas no se lo cree nadie, cuidado, que no menos de 20 diputados en las generales pese a las cloacas de los medios golpistas que son casi todos. Si en las europeas se salen van a crear mucha preocupacion. aqui el problema es los que viven del sistema y son muchisimos, esos jamas van a votar a Vox.

Felicidades a todos los hombres de bien que quieren una España Grande y Libre, nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

Mig29 dijo:


> Me quedo con la extrema derecha sin duda.....
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 16:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Y algunos han saboreado lo mejor del "maravilloso" sistema bolivariano. Había venezolanos


----------



## Turgot (7 Oct 2018)

*A VOX no lo vota nadie en Amurrio, hogar tradicional de los Abascal*







Aparecen en Amurrio amenazas de muerte contra el juntero Santiago Abascal | País Vasco | elmundo.es

Su padre fue concejal del PP en el pueblo

Su abuelo fue alcalde no electo en tiempos de paquito

Resultados Electorales en Amurrio: Elecciones Europeas 2014 en EL PAÍS

Gana el PNV con 1129 votos, VOX saca 37


Resultados Electorales en Amurrio: Elecciones Generales 2016 | EL PAÍS

Gana Podemos con 1.913 votos, VOX saca 24

Resultados Electorales en Amurrio: Elecciones Autonómicas 2016 en el País Vasco | EL PAÍS

Gana el PNV con 2.298, Vox saca 35

Locales: no se presentaron


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> que tal el ambiente ?
> 
> ultras y radicales ?



Ni uno. Gente normal y corriente.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (7 Oct 2018)

Que el vasco profundo random te desprecie o ignore es buena señal.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Ni uno. Gente normal y corriente.



pues los medios de Soros no dicen lo mismo

estan histericos !

mienten como siempre

propaganda


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

GT3RSR dijo:


> Minuto 54: Derogación Ley Violencia de Género.
> 
> AHORA SÍ. TODOS CON VOX.



Lo han repetido varias veces. Quieren una ley de violencia familiar donde se proteja a todos, sin distinguir sexo o edad.


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Lo han repetido varias veces. Quieren una ley de violencia familiar donde se proteja a todos, sin distinguir sexo o edad.



Queremos sentido común, nada más


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

las feminazis gritan que esas mujeres no merecen vivir !


----------



## white_soul (7 Oct 2018)

En tele 5 sí han dicho literalmente que VOX es extrema derecha y luego han dicho que como medida principal incluyen la deportación masiva de inmigrantes.
Creo que con eso lo que hacen es darles más votos


----------



## Hannibal (7 Oct 2018)

Supongo que pretendes demostrar que a Abascal no le votan ni en su pueblo, pero a mí, que no tengo pensado votarles, lo que me transmites es la imagen de que los etarras echaron a una familia de toda la vida de ese pueblo.

Abascal será un apesebrado castuzo que no ha dado palo al agua en su vida, pero aún así es un perseguido político al que encima llaman nazi. Habló de putas la tacones.


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Queremos sentido común, nada más



Y acabar con las subvenciones a feminazis que se me olvidó.


----------



## pacomermela (7 Oct 2018)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Podemos 2.0, versión fachilla.
> 
> Todo el discurso es lo mismo. Hablando del PSOE y de Podemos, sin una sola mención al PP, y basandose nada mas que en el feminismo e inmigración. Otros espabilados aprovechando la coyuntura para pillar sitio en el juego de las sillas.
> 
> ...



Menos lo de podemos, lo suscribo todo.


----------



## Papo de luz (7 Oct 2018)

Nadie es profeta en su tierra.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Mig29 dijo:


> Me quedo con la extrema derecha sin duda.....
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 16:59 ----------
> 
> ...




No lo creo, ha dicho que va a expulsar a los ilegales, y esta gente seguro que tiene algun familiar ilegal......esta gente vota a potemos, ayuditas y demas.......


La gran inmigracion que tiene España viene de latinoamerica, millones, tiene que poner un frenazo en Barajas ya.


----------



## Turgot (7 Oct 2018)

En las elecciones vascas de 2016 presentaron a lehendakari a Santiago Abascal padre

774 votos en todo el País Vasco


----------



## luis fernando (7 Oct 2018)

Vox es un partido cortafuegos que a las élites les servirá para canalizar el descontento de la gente y que éste no se vuelva peligroso contra ellos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

la izquierda en españa solo pacta con golpistas y enemigos declarados de España

qué esperan ?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> En las elecciones vascas de 2016 presentaron a lehendakari a Santiago Abascal padre
> 
> 774 votos en todo el País Vasco





miedo, mugremita?? 

Hoy no duermes.:XX::XX:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

luis fernando dijo:


> Vox es un partido cortafuegos que a las élites les servirá para canalizar el descontento de la gente y que éste no se vuelva peligroso contra ellos.





no, eso es Potemos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

uno se pone a leer eldiario publico ctxt infolibre y sólo hablan con independentistas y feminazis !


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Oct 2018)

Veo que en su programa electoral dicen que van a establecer el impuesto de la renta en un 20% y un 30% (más de 60.000 euros) y derogar la LIVG. Aunque estos puedan decir gratis lo que quieran porque no van a gobernar nunca, por proponer esas dos cosas ya les voy a votar en la europeas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

food riots dijo:


> Abascal es budhista?



No.






Descubre las diferencias.


----------



## juantxxxo (7 Oct 2018)

luis fernando dijo:


> Vox es un partido cortafuegos que a las élites les servirá para canalizar el descontento de la gente y que éste no se vuelva peligroso contra ellos.



Como Trump, no???? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Oct 2018)

luis fernando dijo:


> Vox es un partido cortafuegos que a las élites les servirá para canalizar el descontento de la gente y que éste no se vuelva peligroso contra ellos.



No, Vox es el partido que montó un tipo del PP que no tenía otra cosa que hacer. Casualidades de la vida. Aunque siempre tiene gracia escuchar chorradas conspiranóicas.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Imagenes del acto



>


----------



## angelgs (7 Oct 2018)

giliprogres con el sesgo de confirmacion activado a la desesperada. Menudo agujero el de hoy jojojo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

en brazil, al candidato social liberal catolico fue apuñalado por los comunistas y el partido de los trabajadores !

tienen al pais al borde de la guerra civil

y dicen que son democratas, tolerantes y pacificos


----------



## Turgot (7 Oct 2018)

A mi encanta que VOX le quite votos a Casado


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> en brazil, al candidato social liberal catolico fue apuñalado por los comunistas y el partido de los trabajadores !
> 
> tienen al pais al borde de la guerra civil
> 
> y dicen que son democratas, tolerantes y pacificos



Fué un paripè, el manchú llevaba uno de esos cuchillos de feria cuya hoja se mete en el mango, el hitlercito puso cara de susto y listo, los brasileños como son un poco retarded trabaron, como usted.


----------



## terraenxebre (7 Oct 2018)

Han acertado al compararse con podemos en Vistalegre.
Ya son un partido serio, y sin coletas, Echeniques, espinares...


----------



## djun (7 Oct 2018)

pole

Tiffany Poon plays Chopin Nocturne in E-Flat Major, Op. 9, No. 2 - YouTube


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> A mi encanta que VOX le quite votos a Casado



estás muy pero que muy acojonado y eso es lo que me gusta a mi.:XX::XX:


----------



## Turgot (7 Oct 2018)

Con el voto dividido en tres partidos, la derecha no volverá a gobernar en unos cuantos años.


----------



## Mineroblanco (7 Oct 2018)

VOX seguramente conseguirá un diputado en Madrid y para de contar. VOX gana encuestas amañadas en este foro y en ningún otro sitio.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

a ver




Turgot dijo:


> Con el voto dividido en tres partidos, la derecha no volverá a gobernar en unos cuantos años.





:XX::XX:

joder, que miedo:XX::XX:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

el mejor de hoy fue Abascal


----------



## trichetin (7 Oct 2018)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Veo que en su programa electoral dicen que van a establecer el impuesto de la renta en un 20% y un 30% (más de 60.000 euros) y derogar la LIVG. Aunque estos puedan decir gratis lo que quieran porque no van a gobernar nunca, por proponer esas dos cosas ya les voy a votar en la europeas.



Por primera vez se otea un partido visagra a la derecha del PP.

Pregúntale a Unió Mallorquina cuantos votos y diputados regionales hacen falta para gobernar una región.

Si de un par de diputados de VOX depende un gobierno del PP pueden pedirles lo que quieran.
Y si tienen huevos y no se doblan al previsible en ese caso discurso de 'es que si no viene los rojos', porque sus votantes ya tiene claro que les da igual ser gobernados por rojos o por el PP que viene a ser lo mismo, podrían con un enroque como ese multiplicar sus votos.

Si claudican a ese mensaje, serán más de lo mismo.

Si son listos, se darán cuentan que llegados a un nivel de exposición pública, cada 'nazi', cada 'facha', cada 'ultraderechista' a día de hoy en todo occidente (de Austria a Brasil pasando por EEUU) significa un voto más de un asqueado de un sistema político y social suicida.


----------



## Le Truhan (7 Oct 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> Con el voto dividido en tres partidos, la derecha no volverá a gobernar en unos cuantos años.



Su realmente fuera así le daríais cuartel en televisión pero tenéis miedo de que el voto conservador del PSOE andaluz, manchego etc se vaya con ellos, jajaja


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> el mejor de hoy fue Abascal



Siempre hemos dicho que el mejor mitinero era Abascal. Hoy comprobado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

"Somos la Europa de Lepanto"


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Siempre hemos dicho que el mejor mitinero era Abascal. Hoy comprobado.



Bien por Abdul, se echo a faltar la chilaba, eso si.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Para mi lo mejor del mitín fue cuando Abascal dijo que la psoe fueron los responsable de la guerra civil. Estuvo brillante el cabrón


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

beck-ola dijo:


> Si contemplas las fotos del acto solo veras gente normal,limpia,bien vestida.Nada de perroflautada,gente con pintas raras,izquierdosos,mugrosos con pendientes,tatuajes y camisetas descoloridas y con olor a establo,nada de lesbianorras con el pelo morado,en definitiva solo veras Españoles hartos de la inflirtracion mugremita,marxista y relativista.



Me encantan estos multinicks de 2009.:XX::XX:


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

La extrema derecha de Vox llena Vistalegre con más de 9.000 simpatizantes | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox abarrota Vistalegre | España


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

que alguien ponga el enlace de foro coches del mitin de vox


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Y yo creo que en barrios como Usera pueden dar la campanada, los barrios del sur con todas las bandas latinas y lo de la concejal peruana puede salir vox directamente, veremos, si no hay tongo claro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

la noticia en el pais ya lleva 600 comentarios y en el mundo 700


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> que alguien ponga el enlace de foro coches del mitin de vox



VOX Vistalegre [Directo] - ForoCoches


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox abarrota Vistalegre | España

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 17:46 ----------

Vox abarrota Vistalegre | España


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (7 Oct 2018)

Pocos foreros mas tontos que este tio


----------



## DEEP (7 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


>



Dabuti, independentista separrata está nervioso, vamos por el buen camino.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox abarrota Vistalegre | España


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

magic dijo:


> Lo que veo en el programa de VOX parece bastante sensato, pero no me fío porque es el partido al que votan los racistas que odiais a todo el que no sea blanco. Si proponen inmigración reducida y controlando que los que vengan sean gente trabajadora y no chusma, puede ser una opción a votar. De momento simpatizo más con el señor Rivera.



Rivera es un tragalefas moruna, con ese no esperes inmigración controlada.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox abarrota Vistalegre | España


----------



## GreenBack (7 Oct 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> Y yo creo que en barrios como Usera pueden dar la campanada, los barrios del sur con todas las bandas latinas y lo de la concejal peruana puede salir vox directamente, veremos, si no hay tongo claro.



Hay que ir pensando en apuntarse como interventor.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

Ya veremos los resultados de vox en las elecciones.
De momento son una mierda pinchada en un palo, inflado por foreros de extrema derecha de burbuja y forocoches.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Ya veremos los resultados de vox en las elecciones.
> De momento son una mierda pinchada en un palo, inflado por foreros de extrema derecha de burbuja y forocoches.



Mitin con mucha gente, siendo actualmente extraparlamentario. Es un hecho. 
Ahora os toca digerir lo ocurrido


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

veamos...



Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Ya veremos los resultados de vox en las elecciones.
> De momento son una mierda pinchada en un palo, inflado por foreros de extrema derecha de burbuja y forocoches.





:XX:


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox abarrota Vistalegre | España


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

Hoy en Vistalegre se ha practicado un exorcismo.
El espíritu piojoso que allí moraba  ha sido devuelto a su plano del astral, es decir, a tomar por el culo


----------



## pacomermela (7 Oct 2018)

España no tiene solución.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Mitin con mucha gente, siendo actualmente extraparlamentario. Es un hecho.
> Ahora os toca digerir lo ocurrido



Ja,ja,ja, no llegáis ni a 50000 militantes.:XX: VOX es un chiste.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (7 Oct 2018)

Yo por curiosidad me he acercado sobre las 12:30 y fuera había varios cientos de personas que no habían podido pasar, cada cierto tiempo los seguratas abrían la valla para dejar pasar a algunos, generando a veces una pequeña avalancha.

Parecían en su mayoría el votante típico del PP, de cincuenta y tantos para arriba, con aspecto normal estadísticamente hablando, no skins, por poner un ejemplo.

En cuanto a banderas, iban o con el escudo actual o sin escudo, nada de águilas , simbología falangista, etc.

Al PP desde luego le pueden hacer un roto importante, esperemos que no sea otro Podemos teledirigido como han dicho antes.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja, no llegáis ni a 50000 militantes.:XX: VOX es un chiste.





el panchito anda nervioso:XX::XX:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Lo incomprensible de los progres es que la manera de enfrentarse a las posiciones políticas que para ellos les parecen inaceptables, por "antidiluvianas" (?), es con un "jolgorio" nervioso (?) que lo que muestra es su incapacidad de hacer un análisis serio, profundo y con sentido y parece que tiran la toalla de toda comprensión hacia esas posiciones políticas . El desprecio que muestran es su incapacidad e impotencia para salir de la cueva ideológica en la que están enterrados; ni siquiera son "españolitos que bostezan", son piedras ideológicas que oscurecen todo lo que tocan. O como diría Ortega, son hemipléjicos. ¡¡Qué se la va hacer¡¡


----------



## sintripulacion (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja, no llegáis ni a 50000 militantes.:XX: VOX es un chiste.



De momento anda sobre algo más de 11.000 afiliados de los que pagan cuota mensual y unos 75.000 simpatizantes inscritos.
¿Cuántos pagan cuota en potemos??
El chiste del que te vas a reír es el día que sus diputados sean esenciales, no hace falta muchos, para constituir el gobierno, un ayuntamiento o una Comunidad.
Ahí sí que nos vamos a reir:XX::XX:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja, no llegáis ni a 50000 militantes.:XX: VOX es un chiste.



eso decian en muchos paises de europa

y ya están en el 20%, gobernando y algunos con +30%


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

he hecho un barrido por toda la mass mierda española y lo de hoy de vox es lo que mas comentarios suscita. 

Está claro quela gente está hasta las pelotas del rojiprogresismo campante.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Oct 2018)

elena francis dijo:


> Después de tanto tiempo siguen los rojeras sin haber aprendido que España no es de izquierdas ni progresita, y que si se votó al psoe hace años fue porque se disfrazaron. Ahora que todos sabemos quienes se esconden en esa cueva de piratas ya no volverán a ganar unas elecciones....hace ochenta años perdieron una guerra, y hoy volverían a perderla. Pueden cambiar el nombre de las calle o sacar la momia de su tumba, pero lo que no pueden cambiar es la esencia de España y de los españoles, que seguimos siendo en esencia lo mismo que hace quinientos años....conquistadores y patriotas....



Sobre todo conquistadores. ::

Ale, la pastilla y a rezar el rosario.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

VOX no interesa...Son 4 frikis

Cientos de comentarios en los diarios WEB
Primer tema en Twitter
Vamos camino a 700 mensajes en este hilo...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> he hecho un barrido por toda la mass mierda española y lo de hoy de vox es lo que mas comentarios suscita.
> 
> Está claro quela gente está hasta las pelotas del rojiprogresismo campante.



vivimos en una dictadura progresista y globalista disfrazada


----------



## tobias (7 Oct 2018)

3 diputados por Madrid, el grupo propio en el Congreso cada vez más cerca.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> VOX no interesa...Son 4 frikis
> 
> Cientos de comentarios en los diarios WEB
> Primer tema en Twitter
> Vamos camino a 700 mensajes en este hilo...




No creo que pase, pero como inviten a Santiago a algun debate o algo asi............que se despidan, simplemente esta diciendo lo que mucha gente opina de todo el tema mantero, inmigracion, independentistas........


----------



## Janluxe (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Adelante españoles, sin miedo a nada ni a nadie !
> 
> Blas PiÃ±ar en Plaza de Oriente - YouTube



No tiene nada que ver, era otro momento. Los españoles acaban de vivir (aun están viviendo) 40 años de engaños y latrocinio.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Janluxe dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver, era otro momento. Los españoles acaban de vivir (aun están viviendo) 40 años de engaños y latrocinio.



lo puse para que el pueblo levantara con buen animo !


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> La extrema derecha de Vox llena Vistalegre con más de 9.000 simpatizantes | España | EL PAÍS



Ya que les gusta poner etiquetas a los del Pís les pongo yo una: EXTREMO MASS MIERDA.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

white_soul dijo:


> En tele 5 sí han dicho literalmente que VOX es extrema derecha y luego han dicho que como medida principal incluyen la deportación masiva de inmigrantes.
> Creo que con eso lo que hacen es darles más votos



EXACTO.

Y los HIJOS DE PUTA TRAIDORES de la CADENA del GRUPO PLANETA de ROURES y la SECTA, es decir DAPENA 3, lo han OMITIDO muy sibilinamente.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Ya que les gusta poner etiquetas a los del Pís les pongo yo una: EXTREMO MASS MIERDA.



leete los comentarios mejor valorados

Elpais es VOXista


----------



## guajiro (7 Oct 2018)

Donde menos saca en Galicia y Vascongadas. Normal, su discurso anti-autonomías y pro-español allí no cala.


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> Y yo creo que en barrios como Usera pueden dar la campanada, los barrios del sur con todas las bandas latinas y lo de la concejal peruana puede salir vox directamente, veremos, si no hay tongo claro.



Salvaje pelea entre bandas latinas: siete detenidos y un herido grave

*Salvaje pelea entre bandas latinas: siete detenidos y un herido grave*

Los agresores, una decena de trinitarios, salieron de caza en Puente de Vallecas y arremetieron contra unos pocos DDP



Luego se pregunta la mugre que por qué salen partidos de "extrema derecha" :8:


----------



## Turgot (7 Oct 2018)

Si entran en los parlamentos autonómicos, no será creíble que los supriman


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Salvaje pelea entre bandas latinas: siete detenidos y un herido grave
> 
> *Salvaje pelea entre bandas latinas: siete detenidos y un herido grave*
> 
> ...



pablo y garzon dicen que vallecas y lavapies son el ejemplo de barrio que quieren en Europa !

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 18:17 ----------

desde un chalet en la sierra con seguridad privada no se pueden decir estas bobadas...


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Y sigue el TT mundial.............


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> pablo y garzon dicen que vallecas y lavapies son el ejemplo de barrio que quieren en Europa !



Yo creía que era un chalet en galapagar, ah que ese es su futuro, para nosotros quieren moros y negros matando a nuestros padres y violando a nuestras hijas, ellos en su elysium descojonandose. 

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Salvaje pelea entre bandas latinas: siete detenidos y un herido grave
> 
> *Salvaje pelea entre bandas latinas: siete detenidos y un herido grave*
> 
> ...




La gente de los barrios ya sabe lo que hay, de la convivencia en el dia a dia, solo hacia falta un partido que los representara, y viendo la mierda que ha hecho potemos en Madrid lo logico seria votar a vox, veremos........


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> Yo creía que era un chalet en galapagar, ah que ese es su futuro, para nosotros quieren moros y negros matando a nuestros padres y violando a nuestras hijas, ellos en su elysium descojonandose.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk



Todo lo que dice VOX debería ser lo normal en España y, sin embargo, nos sorprende oírlo. ¡Cómo nos han maltratado los enchufados vividores del PSOEmos durante tantos años! ¡Cuánto complejo del PP con la 'izmierda' y los 'nazionalistas'!


----------



## jaimegvr (7 Oct 2018)

El programa electoral de VOX, es la actual politica migratoria de Gobiernos como Australia, NZelanda, Singapur, Japon, Korea, Hungria, EEUU, Panama, Israel, Turquía, Polonia, Rusia, Chekia, Eslovaquia, Austria, Baviera, Italia, etc....

Es lo mas normal ........................


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Por cierto......................mmmmmm que sepáis, que el otro día en un foro feminista, me encontré un hilo criticando toda la inmigración ilegal, criticando ayuditas....etc......ponían lo del acoso de los moritos.....

y yo a cuadros......


----------



## Janluxe (7 Oct 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> Si entran en los parlamentos autonómicos, no será creíble que los supriman



Buena observación, este punto tendrían que dejarlo claro.


----------



## guajiro (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Salvaje pelea entre bandas latinas: siete detenidos y un herido grave
> 
> *Salvaje pelea entre bandas latinas: siete detenidos y un herido grave*
> 
> ...



Lo curioso es que vuestros amigos de VOX sí están a favor de nuestros "hermanos" latinoamericanos.

Hay que reconocer que no son tontos. Con tantos latinos nacionalizados el discurso de VOX cala muy bien. Conservadurismo social y echar a los musulmanes, que son sus competidores en trabajos 800 euristas.

VOX va a arrasar entre los tiraflechas con DNI español que tan poco os gustan. :XX:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> Por cierto......................mmmmmm que sepáis, que el otro día en un foro feminista, me encontré un hilo criticando toda la inmigración ilegal, criticando ayuditas....etc......ponían lo del acoso de los moritos.....
> 
> y yo a cuadros......



harán un voto crítico a pacma !

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 18:32 ----------




guajiro dijo:


> Lo curioso es que vuestros amigos de VOX sí están a favor de nuestros "hermanos" latinoamericanos.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que no son tontos. Con tantos latinos nacionalizados el discurso de VOX cala muy bien. Conservadurismo social y echar a los musulmanes, que son sus competidores en trabajos 800 euristas.
> 
> VOX va a arrasar entre los tiraflechas con DNI español que tan poco os gustan. :XX:



a los españoles y a VOX les molesta la inmigracion ilegal, que no trabaja, delinque, trafica con drogas, crea inseguridad y recibe toda clase de ayudas !

no confundas podemita !


----------



## XXavier (7 Oct 2018)

A esa gente no se le puede dar el voto... Son unos casposos que tienen de 'figuras' a gente como Ortega Lara, un par de toreros, las 'víctimas del terrorismo', etc...

Claro que hace falta, en España, una derecha dura, que tendría muchos votos, porque mucha gente está hasta las narices de muchas cosas, pero con la gente que hay ahora en 'Vox', no van a llegar lejos... Tendrán que pasar unos treinta años, que se mueran todos esos, y entonces, con gente nueva, sí podrán tener un lugar importante.


----------



## guajiro (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> a los españoles y a VOX les molesta la inmigracion ilegal, que no trabaja, delinque, trafica con drogas, crea inseguridad y recibe toda clase de ayudas !
> 
> no confundas podemita !



No soy podemita.

Tu amigo Santi está a favor de los latinoamericanos. Los latinoamericanos son los que entraron a millones antes de 2008, tiraron las condiciones laborales y ahora tienen DNI español así que no se van ni con agua hirviendo. Y tienen que competir con moros y negros por RBU, RGI y demás.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

XXavier dijo:


> A esa gente no se le puede dar el voto... Son unos casposos que tienen de 'figuras' a gente como Ortega Lara, un par de toreros, las 'víctimas del terrorismo', etc...
> 
> Claro que hace falta, en España, una derecha dura, que tendría muchos votos, porque mucha gente está hasta las narices de muchas cosas, pero con la gente que hay ahora en 'Vox', no van a llegar lejos... Tendrán que pasar unos treinta años, que se mueran todos esos, y entonces, con gente nueva, sí podrán tener un lugar importante.



mientras esperas, puedes votar a Podemos !


----------



## Lego (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Vox se crece: el partido de ultraderecha llena Vistalegre



lo mejor los comentarios de los "socios"de Escolar. Son como un homenaje al Nota. Progres con el culo en llamas  por docenas.

Y, luego, al final, los comentarios que han quedado ocultos por reportes de los progres, que dando estopa.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

guajiro dijo:


> No soy podemita.
> 
> Tu amigo Santi está a favor de los latinoamericanos. Los latinoamericanos son los que entraron a millones antes de 2008, tiraron las condiciones laborales y ahora tienen DNI español así que no se van ni con agua hirviendo. Y tienen que competir con moros y negros por RBU, RGI y demás.



los inmigrantes que trabajan, aportan y pagan impuestos no son el principal problema de la inmigracion descontrolada


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

guajiro dijo:


> Donde menos saca en Galicia y Vascongadas. Normal, su discurso anti-autonomías y pro-español allí no cala.




Pues es ahí donde los vascos tienen que dar un paso al frente pero ya, es su destrucción como sociedad y soportar la violencia de esa gente o votar a un partido que aunque no gane pero que este dando caña, porque no hay otra alternativa.

SI prefieren seguir votando al PNV o a los etarras y no poder disfrutar de la vida y la seguridad,,,,,,muchos se consideran españoles, si quieren permanecer como sociedad no les queda otra.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

XXavier dijo:


> A esa gente no se le puede dar el voto... Son unos casposos que tienen de 'figuras' a gente como *Ortega Lara*, un par de toreros, las 'víctimas del terrorismo', etc...
> 
> Claro que hace falta, en España, una derecha dura, que tendría muchos votos, porque mucha gente está hasta las narices de muchas cosas, pero con la gente que hay ahora en 'Vox', no van a llegar lejos... Tendrán que pasar unos treinta años, que se mueran todos esos, y entonces, con gente nueva, sí podrán tener un lugar importante.




por esa razón mucha gente va a votar a Vox. Que un gilipollas como tú no le gusten que las víctimas del terrorismo vayan con vox es otro motivo para confiarles mi voto.


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Oct 2018)

guajiro dijo:


> Donde menos saca en Galicia y Vascongadas. Normal, su discurso anti-autonomías y pro-español allí no cala.



De normal nada. En galicia el discurso anti-español y pro-nazionalismo no cala una mierda tampoco, de ahi que sea la unica autonomia en la que gobierna con mayoria absoluta un partido (PP). 

La realidad es que la estrategia de Vox de usar el "nazionalismo" de Feijoo para captar votos "españolistas" es estupida porque en Galicia el tema identitario no le importa mas que a cuatro tolais buscando la paguita. Asi que o hace politica real, lo que exige mucho tiempo e inversion en el feudo mas estable electoralmente del PP, o solo a traves de mensajes de unidad nacional ( la gente ya se siente española) y anti-emigracion ( poco moronegro hay en galicia) no va a captar votos gallegos. Vamos, que a vox se la pela Galicia y no al reves.


----------



## guajiro (7 Oct 2018)

FROM HELL dijo:


> De normal nada. En galicia el discurso anti-español y pro-nazionalismo no cala una mierda tampoco, de ahi que sea la unica autonomia en la que gobierna con mayoria absoluta un partido (PP).
> 
> La realidad es que la estrategia de Vox de usar el "nazionalismo" de Feijoo para captar votos "españolistas" es estupida porque en Galicia el tema identitario no le importa mas que a cuatro tolais buscando la paguita. Asi que o hace politica real, lo que exige mucho tiempo e inversion en el feudo mas estable electoralmente del PP, o solo a traves de mensajes de unidad nacional ( la gente ya se siente española) y anti-emigracion ( poco moronegro hay en galicia) no va a captar votos gallegos. Vamos, que a vox se la pela Galicia y no al reves.



Por eso digo, en Galicia y Vascongadas, donde el tema nacionalista a día de hoy es más o menos secundario, ese discurso españolista no cala porque a la gente le importa 3 pepinos si España o no-España. Y eso a pesar de la inmigración descontrolada en el País Vasco.

Saca más votos en Cataluña donde hay una minoría de españolistas dentro del armario en ese ambiente de crispación que han creado los catalazis.

Y demuestra hasta qué punto el tema de Cataluña los ha aupado. Sin referendum ilegal no tendríamos VOX como ha sido hoy.


----------



## pacomer (7 Oct 2018)

Un meeting de partido político en España con banderas españolas sin complejo. Estos son unos revolucionarios peligrosísimos que buscan que todos los españoles se unan y acaben con los caciques locales y regionalistas.


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

Y de las pensiones han dicho algo?


----------



## Lego (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Vox abarrota Vistalegre con 10.000 banderas nacionales: Bienvenidos a la resistencia





> Entre los invitados más conocidos al acto estuvieron el torero Morante de la Puebla; el escritor Fernando Sánchez Dragó;* el padre de Juan Carlos Monedero, Salvador Monedero*;...



:::


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Por cierto en Podemos están en modo "mute" con lo de hoy. Parece que hay una orden clara de no comentar nada al respecto. Pero saberlo.... vaya si lo saben lo que ha pasado hoy.


----------



## pacomer (7 Oct 2018)

Vaya puntazo el Abascal con tipo atlético cruzando el bosque como un supervivente. Confio en los deportistas, porque saben no sólo lo que es el sufrimiento y la perseverancia cuanto te golpean con todo en contra y aún así aguantan y buscan el desafio. Si este tipo nos desarma el Estado y lo reduce a un 50% del actual, mientras salva a la patria de la basura regionalista, tendrá mi voto.


----------



## hijodeputin (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> los inmigrantes que trabajan, aportan y pagan impuestos no son el principal problema de la inmigracion descontrolada



no, pero son competidores por unos recursos cada vez más escasos, acaparan también muchas ayudas, su nivel de par también es muy alto. Vale, me dirás el problema son los negros o musulmanes, y te digo si, pero la inmigración ha sido un despelote desde hace 20 años sin ningún tipo de control y un pais en las condiciones que está y sobre todo hacia las que va España, no se puede permitir un nivel de inmigrantes sideral como el que tiene. Si se quiere natalidad hay que fomentarla entre españolas de origen, si se quiere inmigración, haces como Australia y dejas entrar a gente que tiene una formación y experiencia que aporta mucho a tus empresas, no a apilaladrillos que a la primera de cambio no saben hacer la o con un canuto. Lo que quiero decir es que aun en el caso de que todos los inmigrantes que vinieran fueran jovenes y sanos, ningún pais tiene la obligación de darles trabajo ni abrirles fronteras per se, y dependiendo de las circunstancias politicas, sociales y económicas hasta podria tener la obligación de expulsarlos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Seguro que de la batalla de Otumba nunca hablaran,no sea que se indignen sus hermanos HEZpirituales de simioamerica.



Ni de la Expulsion de los judios, hecho historico que marca el nacimiento del Imperio Español.

La pena es que la expulsion debio hacerse 100 años antes como minimo.


----------



## El Promotor (7 Oct 2018)

Buen apunte.



guajiro dijo:


> Lo curioso es que vuestros amigos de VOX sí están a favor de nuestros "hermanos" latinoamericanos.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que no son tontos. Con tantos latinos nacionalizados el discurso de VOX cala muy bien. Conservadurismo social y echar a los musulmanes, que son sus competidores en trabajos 800 euristas.
> 
> VOX va a arrasar entre los tiraflechas con DNI español que tan poco os gustan. :XX:



Los voximoris me recuerdan muchísimo a los camaradas iupodemitas a la hora de cabalgar contradicciones...

*Abascal (Vox): “No es lo mismo un inmigrante hispanoamericano que la inmigración de los países islámicos”

“No es lo mismo un inmigrante procedente de un país hermano hispanoamericano, con una misma cultura, una misma lengua, con una misma cosmovisión del mundo, que la inmigración procedente de los países islámicos”. *

De hecho, en el foro y en este hilo muchos de los que antes jaleaban a Podemos (incluyendo su política migratoria) ahora hacen lo propio con VOX. Con la misma pasión y espíritu acrítico, por cierto.

Curioso. Muy curioso.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

Tales dijo:


> Mira que Ken me da arcadas pero ver a las putitas de Abascal en pleno éxtasis cuando lo único para lo que sirve esto es para que la derecha no toque el poder en las próximas elecciones y para exacerbar la crisis catalana es gracioso a la manera más kafkiana.



Pepero, ve a ser meado en la boca por tus lideres. Aqui sobras asqueroso.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> Buen apunte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El ISLAM es lo que es INCOMPATIBLE no manipules PROMOTROLL y ESOS GUARROS SALVAJES son TODOS HIJOS DEL ISLAM.

Lo cual no dice que los HISPANOAMERICANOS que toquen los cojones no puedan ser EXPULSADOS, ya tenemos bastante ESCORIA con los PROPIOS que FORMAN la QUINTA COLUMNA.

Pero no es COMPARABLE un HISPANOAMERICANO cristiano, con una escoria del ISLAM.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

hijodeputin dijo:


> no, pero son competidores por unos recursos cada vez más escasos, acaparan también muchas ayudas, su nivel de par también es muy alto. Vale, me dirás el problema son los negros o musulmanes, y te digo si, pero la inmigración ha sido un despelote desde hace 20 años sin ningún tipo de control y un pais en las condiciones que está y sobre todo hacia las que va España, no se puede permitir un nivel de inmigrantes sideral como el que tiene. Si se quiere natalidad hay que fomentarla entre españolas de origen, si se quiere inmigración, haces como Australia y dejas entrar a gente que tiene una formación y experiencia que aporta mucho a tus empresas, no a apilaladrillos que a la primera de cambio no saben hacer la o con un canuto. Lo que quiero decir es que aun en el caso de que todos los inmigrantes que vinieran fueran jovenes y sanos, ningún pais tiene la obligación de darles trabajo ni abrirles fronteras per se, y dependiendo de las circunstancias politicas, sociales y económicas hasta podria tener la obligación de expulsarlos.



Estoy de acuerdo

Pero los inmigrantes que trabajan y pagan impuestos no son el principal problema


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Los nazis como tú no es que seáis precísamente unos fans de Pablemos



NAzi y FACHA, no te olvides QUE LO TENGO A ORGULLO.

Tus INSULTOS MI FUERZA.

ESCORIA PODEMITA.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Y de las pensiones han dicho algo?



Han dicho que si no hubiera tantos enchufados de los partidos políticos su sostenibilidad estaba garantizada !


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 Oct 2018)

Joder, cuánto facha junto! Con semejante éxito la próxima quedada van a tener que hacerla en la plaza de Oriente, como antaño.


----------



## clemenzzza (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> los inmigrantes que trabajan, aportan y pagan impuestos no son el principal problema de la inmigracion descontrolada



El problema de los pagapensiones aunque trabajen es que son deficitarios aún sin cobrar paguitas en cuanto se traen a la familia con los salarios de risa que ellos mismos han propiciado nos cuesta un huevo mantenerlos, la educación,la sanidad,las infraestructuras de primer mundo no la pagan ellos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

El inmundo ha cambiado el titular:

_Vox llena Vistalegre con un proyecto contra los extranjeros, el independentismo y el feminismo: "Los españoles, primero"_

No tienen verguenza ni la conocen. Luego se quejan de que les llamemos mass mierda. Al menos en los comentarios es aplastante el apoyo a VOX.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Joder, cuánto facha junto! Con semejante éxito la próxima quedada van a tener que hacerla en la plaza de Oriente, como antaño.



Gracias PROGRE MIERDA.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Han dicho que si no hubiera tantos enchufados de los partidos políticos su sostenibilidad estaba garantizada !





es más fácil que todo eso. Con suprimir las autonimas es suficiente para tener dinero para pensiones


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> El inmundo ha cambiado el titular:
> 
> _Vox llena Vistalegre con un proyecto contra los extranjeros, el independentismo y el feminismo: "Los españoles, primero"_
> 
> No tienen verguenza ni la conocen. Luego se quejan de que les llamemos mass mierda. Al menos en los comentarios es aplastante el apoyo a VOX.



Soros esta haciendo LOS TITULARES, AS USUAL. estos son lacayos.


----------



## guajiro (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> los inmigrantes que trabajan, aportan y pagan impuestos no son el principal problema de la inmigracion descontrolada



Los inmigrantes latinoamericanos contribuyen igualmente a dinamitar las condiciones de trabajo de los españoles.

Es más, si acaso peor porque hablan español a nivel nativo. Ahí tienes a todos esos venezolanos con títulos universitarios (informáticos, médicos...) que llegan cada día por decenas a Barajas y trabajan en España mientras esos mismos españoles emigran a Londres o Suecia para ejercer "de lo suyo".

Por no decir que muchos de esos "hermanos latinos" que trabajan en España tienen costumbres cuanto menos violentas y/o ruidosas (ej: bandas latinas). Si acaso las familias moras (otras cosa son los MENAs) con sus paguitas no suelen dar mucho la lata. 

No voy a discutir que el hecho de que el Islam sea otro problema añadido, pero esto de "panchitos buenos, moros malos" me parece de una demogogia e infantilismo de niño de 5 años.


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Han dicho que si no hubiera tantos enchufados de los partidos políticos su sostenibilidad estaba garantizada !



:XX::XX:

Es coña no?


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

El auge de la derecha en el mundo

César Vidal dice que el defender tus fronteras no es facha, como lo hace Bolivia o Senegal, pero España si lo es?


----------



## treblinca (7 Oct 2018)

Abascal ha estado inmenso.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Promotoll con el culo en llamas, mucho que los Podemitas y comunistas


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Han dicho que si no hubiera tantos enchufados de los partidos políticos su sostenibilidad estaba garantizada !



Resumen: o pensiones o comunidades autónomas


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> :XX::XX:
> 
> Es coña no?



No, lo que es COÑA es creer o INTENTAR HACERNOS CREER que hace FALTA llegar a los CINCUENTA MILLONES de HABITANTES con los SALVAJES DOCTORADOS y MASTER EN AFRICA que HABITAN en LAVAPIES y en la GEOGRAFIA ESPAÑOLA y que dicen que van a PAGAR LAS PENSIONES.

TODO ello en un pais con casi CUATRO MILLONES DE PARADOS.

VAIS a PASTOREAR a VUESTRA PUTA MADRE.


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> es más fácil que todo eso. Con suprimir las autonimas es suficiente para tener dinero para pensiones



:XX::XX:

Normal que os manipulen como quieren. Madre mía.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 19:03 ----------




4motion dijo:


> No, lo que es COÑA es creer o INTENTAR HACERNOS CREER que hace FALTA llegar a los CINCUENTA MILLONES de HABITANTES con los SALVAJES DOCTORADOS y MASTER EN AFRICA que HABITAN en LAVAPIES y en la GEOGRAFIA ESPAÑOLA y que dicen que van a PAGAR LAS PENSIONES.
> 
> TODO ello en un pais con casi CUATRO MILLONES DE PARADOS.



Ya te has afiliado al vox de vascongadas 4motion?


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> :XX::XX:
> 
> Normal que os manipulen como quieren. Madre mía.
> 
> ...



Nunca me he afiliado a NADIE ni a ningun SINDICATO.

Pero que les VOTO es SEGURO como una VEZ vote a la ESCORIA PODEMITA.

Y tu? A CIUDADANOS NO?


----------



## Janluxe (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Y de las pensiones han dicho algo?



La pensiones podrían estar aseguradas con solo administrar bien lo que España se ahorraría desmontando la autonomías, y esto lo llevan en su programa.

Edito: veo que otros foreros ya lo han comentado, es que es de cajón.


----------



## Lego (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Vox llena Vistalegre con un duro mensaje contra la inmigración | España



Los comentarios!!! ¡Pero qué barbaridad! Hay cientos, casi todos de apoyo a VOX, y buena parte de dellos completamente apasionados. Ni en la primeras fases de Podemos tras el 15M recuerdo tal avalancha.

Para mi, que en España el péndulo ha cambiado de sentido, oficialmente, hoy. A partir de ahora la progresía entra en decadencia.

Aleluya-


Pero ojo, que siguen siendo hegemónicos y se van a resistir con unñas y dientes dispuestos a destruirlo todo antes de ser desalojados. EEUU es un buen ejemplo. LLegan los "tiempos interesantes", agárrense los machos.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Ahora mismo casi todos los partidos se parecen, vox ha enseñado su bandera, veremos quien le vota, los partidos tradicionalistas siguen con su mismo mensaje, el PV o Cataluña van a tener que elegir independentistas e inmigracion a tuti plen o no.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

jmdp dijo:


> Abascal es un viejo conocido, enchufado por Espe en la comunidad de Madrid que nunca ha devuelto lo que nos robó a los contribuyentes madrileños. Ya ha demostrado con sus hechos lo que puede hacer.




Lo de hoy es un dolor en el alma al PP, Psoe, Cs y Podemos.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 19:07 ----------

Estoy de acuerdo al MIL por CIEN con las ideas que propugna VOX. ME REPRESENTAN A MI. Que pasa, soy una facha por ello? Soy el anticristo? POR QUE TENGO QUE RESPETAR YO LAS IDEAS DE QUIEN ME INSULTA A MI TODOS LOS DIAS POR TOAS LAS TV DE ESTE PAIS (AHORA TAMBIEN TVE!!!! (?) DICIENDO QUE LOS CIUDADANOS DE ESTE PAIS SOMOS PERROS DESPRECIABLES Y YO NO PUEDO TENER IDEAS? GRACIAS VOX, LA ULTIMA EXPERANZA DE MUCHOS CIUDADANOS DE ESTE PAIS, ESPANA.

Me gusta 2200
No me gusta 250


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> Nunca me he afiliado a NADIE ni a ningun SINDICATO.
> 
> Pero que les VOTO es SEGURO como una VEZ vote a la ESCORIA PODEMITA.
> 
> Y tu? A CIUDADANOS NO?



Yo votaré a PACMA.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Lo de hoy es un dolor en el alma al PP, Psoe, Cs y Podemos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 19:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Su DOLOR MIS RISAS.

A joderse TRAIDORES.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> *Los comentarios!!! ¡Pero qué barbaridad! Hay cientos, casi todos de apoyo a VOX*, y buena parte de dellos completamente apasionados. Ni en la primeras fases de Podemos tras el 15M recuerdo tal avalancha.
> 
> Para mi, que en España el péndulo ha cambiado de sentido, oficialmente, hoy. A partir de ahora la progresía entra en decadencia.
> 
> ...




no sabías tú que la gente va por otro lado distinto al que va la mass mierda??


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Es un punto de inflexión

Terremoto político hacia el patriotismo

Los españoles primero !


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo votaré a PACMA.





me lo creo:XX::XX:


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

Janluxe dijo:


> La pensiones podrían estar aseguradas con solo administrar bien lo que España se ahorraría desmontando la autonomías, y esto lo llevan en su programa.



Estamos salvados entonces si nos gobierna Vox. ::


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Apoyo masivo hacia VOX en los comentarios de los diarios web


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo votaré a PACMA.



joder los del cencerrooo

Y el mugido muuuuuuuuuu muuuuuuuuuuu

Carne mala, maltrato animal.

jojojojojojo

Eres un PERSONAJE McNulty ::


----------



## Perchas (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> leete los comentarios mejor valorados
> 
> Elpais es VOXista



Es que esas opiniones son el mejor varometro de las proximas elecciones, así le paso al muñeco Kent, cuando todos los medios contra el y los comentarios de los lectores indignados por la forma de echarle auspicianban un triunfo total en las elecciones del partido mientras los medios aopesebrados lo contrario.

He leido muchisimos comentarios de la noticia que publica el Pais y está sucediendo lo mismo, el 95% de los comentarios a favor de VOX y ya hay 1200 comentarios.

Me gusta este;

_He oído el discurso de Abascal :

"La superioridad moral impuesta por los progres y comunistas:
- que amáis a vuestra patria, fachas
- que queréis a España, fachas
- que queréis defender las fronteras, xenófobos y fachas
- que os gustan las tradiciones, procesiones,.. , retrógrados y fachas
- que os molestan los impuestos abusivos, insolidarios y fachas......
- que os fastidia que vuestros impuestos paguen 17 parlamentos y cientos de políticos inútiles, centralistas madrileños y fachas...

Con VOX esto se ha acabado porque los insultos de Sanchez, Iglesias y Torra... nos los ponemos como medallas en el pecho"

Este discurso le va a dar muchos votos._


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo votaré a PACMA.




Yo le pregunto a los progres,,,,,,,,,,,,,,qué ha hecho el chaletes por los españoles? tanto que es el partido de los obreros, y no hace nada mas que meter a inmigrantes para hacer la competencia o darles ayudas,del PP te lo esperas, pero de potemos? qué ayudas dan tanto el PP psoe y demas a los españoles?


----------



## dabuti (7 Oct 2018)

Tribuna de Cartagena ayer: VOX la mentira de los valores y la regeneración política


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Con VOX se acabaron las ayudas y rentasminimas a inmigrantes delincuentes y las subvenciones a toda feminazi que escupa odio sobre la familia o los hombres !


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Estamos salvados entonces si nos gobierna Vox. ::



Anda, saca al perro que tiene ganas de cagar ya


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> joder los del cencerrooo
> 
> Y el mugido muuuuuuuuuu muuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> ...



Como los follaperros os ganemos en votos me voy a reír mucho.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Armando Robles, Democracias Nacionales, Españas 2000.. Joderos..Vosotros al sueldo del CNI..


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

Perchas dijo:


> Es que esas opiniones son el mejor varometro de las proximas elecciones, así le paso al muñeco Kent, cuando todos los medios contra el y los comentarios de los lectores indignados por la forma de echarle auspicianban un triunfo total en las elecciones del partido mientras los medios aopesebrados lo contrario.
> 
> He leido muchisimos comentarios de la noticia que publica el Pais y está sucediendo lo mismo, el 95% de los comentarios a favor de VOX y ya hay 1200 comentarios.
> 
> ...



Si, ha utilizado nuestro FACHA CULO CACA PIS que utilizamos con la piojada PODEMITA.

Y lo ha reconvertido, Saludos Abascal que nos lees.


----------



## Lego (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Vox saca músculo en Madrid con 9.000 simpatizantes en Vistalegre




Un comentario en Vozpópuli 



> DoktorK
> 07.10.2018 - 16:10:35
> 
> *Votar a VOX es como follar por primera vez.
> ...



:XX::XX::XX: genial


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> joder los del cencerrooo
> 
> Y el mugido muuuuuuuuuu muuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> ...



Sanidad universal para todos los perros y gatos del mundo !


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Armando Robles, Democracias Nacionales, Españas 2000.. Joderos..Vosotros al sueldo del CNI..



Bien INFILTRADOS y levantando la Mano.

Nuevos Tiempos Señores, Nuevas Armas.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

6 años condenados los menores que mataron a la pareja de ancianos en el PV, buscadlo, y otro absuelto.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

¿ No querían un partido de derechas al estilo Europeo en España? Ya lo tenemos
La utopía de Burbuja, hoy se ha convertido en realidad, es oficial..

No se piensen que VOX es perfecto, nadie lo es, van a cometer cagadas, seguro que si al 100%

Pero ahora es lo mejor que tenemos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

ForoCoches y Burbuja llevarán a Abascal a la Moncloa !


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

Lo bueno de que salgan los cuñaos de Vox, es que Abascal empezará a trabajar por primera vez en su vida.


----------



## Le Truhan (7 Oct 2018)

El voto de Pacma es voto menos a Psoe y podemos y además es voto en ciudades, perfecto.


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El programa electoral de VOX, es la actual politica migratoria de Gobiernos como Australia, NZelanda, Singapur, Japon, Korea, Hungria, EEUU, Panama, Israel, Turquía, Polonia, Rusia, Chekia, Eslovaquia, Austria, Baviera, Italia, etc....
> 
> Es lo mas normal ........................



Es increíble como el sentido común y el instinto de protección que han tenido todos los pueblos a lo largo de la historia ha sido prostituido de esta manera en Occidente en las últimas décadas, y en mi opinión la gran culpa no la tienen los políticos, que también, sino los medios de comunicación al servicio de a saber qué intereses. Somos el hazmerreir de la historia de la humanidad, si nuestros antepasados levantaran la cabeza pensarían que nos hemos vuelto rematadamente locos y suicidas.


----------



## El Promotor (7 Oct 2018)

guajiro dijo:


> No voy a discutir que el hecho de que el Islam sea otro problema añadido, pero esto de "panchitos buenos, moros malos" me parece de una demogogia e infantilismo de niño de 5 años.



Los voximoris están 2018 en estado de trance, al igual que los iupodemitas lo estaban en 2014-2015. Es decir, lo que diga su querido líder es dogma de fe y no admiten ninguna opinión discrepante al respecto.

Si su doctrina oficial dice que la inmigración latinoamericana es sana y necesaria lo van a asumir sin rechistar y aplaudiendo sin parar.

Los desengaños vendrán más adelante, al igual que sucedió con Pablito & cía. Aún es muy pronto para eso.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Le Truhan dijo:


> El voto de Pacma es voto menos a Psoe y podemos y además es voto en ciudades, perfecto.



calla, calla...no les quites la ilusión a los progres.::


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Medios de izquierdas, medios de centro, medios de "derecha", medios apolíticos, prensa escrita, televisión, radio, redes sociales, ... La alianza es global, todos atacando a VOX

Así empezó Trump y Salvini...


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> Los voximoris están 2018 en estado de trance, al igual que los iupodemitas lo estaban en 2014-2015. Es decir, lo que diga su querido líder es dogma de fe y no admiten ninguna opinión discrepante al respecto.
> 
> Si su doctrina oficial dice que la inmigración latinoamericana es sana y necesaria lo van a asumir sin rechistar y aplaudiendo sin parar.
> 
> Los desengaños vendrán más adelante, al igual que sucedió con Pablito & cía. Aún es muy pronto para eso.



El vuestro duro MENOS, vuestro desengaño duro el tiempo que CASCADO tardo en recibir la llamada de SOROS y mandarle DAR LA MANO A LOS INVASORES que dias antes habian atacado a NUESTRA GC.

Vamos un TRAIDOR del estilo de la ENANA SOYAYA y RAJAO.

Por cierto hoy VOX tambien se lo han RECORDADO, coinciden mucho con BURBUJA verdad? :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Soros le ha quitado el bozal y la flauta a sus perros...


----------



## Blink (7 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> :::



El hijo de Saturno devorando a su padre? )

Me encanta!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

"Si eres hombre y votas a partidos feminazis...

Si eres español clase obrera/antigua clase media y votas a partidos que llenan tus barrios de chusma inmigrante.. 

Eres subnormal profundo."


----------



## djvan (7 Oct 2018)

Perchas dijo:


> Es que esas opiniones son el mejor varometro de las proximas elecciones, así le paso al muñeco Kent, cuando todos los medios contra el y los comentarios de los lectores indignados por la forma de echarle auspicianban un triunfo total en las elecciones del partido mientras los medios aopesebrados lo contrario.
> 
> He leido muchisimos comentarios de la noticia que publica el Pais y está sucediendo lo mismo, el 95% de los comentarios a favor de VOX y ya hay 1200 comentarios.
> 
> ...



Fui a un acto suyo y además de esto algo que remueve la conciencia es que dijo que eran el único partido que fueran donde fueran , cataluña, Andalucía, euskadi, Galicia, Valladolid o madrid, su discurso era rigurosamente igual, no iban cambiando la cantinela engañando a unos y a otros como hacen el resto de partidos..... culpables de haber llegado donde hemos llegado por su camaleonico discurso


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

A los que se dedican a limpiar váteres o coger la fresa en Huelva y temen con razón que un inmigrante les quite el empleo, lo siento, no es mi problema.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (7 Oct 2018)

Hay un artículo acerca de VOX y el.mitin en el Daily Mail, Thousands in Spain attend rally of fledgling far-right... | Daily Mail Online

También en medios digitales de Canadá, USA...incluso Bulgaria!!

Ha sido un buen golpe de efecto.para VOX. Habrá que ver el efecto que tendrá en las próximas encuestas de intención de voto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> A los que se dedican a limpiar váteres o coger la fresa en Huelva y temen con razón que un inmigrante les quite el empleo, lo siento, no es mi problema.





hay que ser muy hijo de puta para decir eso


----------



## El Promotor (7 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> El vuestro duro MENOS, vuestro desengaño duro el tiempo que CASCADO tardo en recibir la llamada de SOROS y mandarle DAR LA MANO A LOS INVASORES que dias antes habian atacado a NUESTRA GC.



Repito lo dicho.

Los voximoris están en estado de trance y cabalgando contradicciones al igual que los del partido morado en 2014-2015...








Y en su caso particular, mi querido 4motion, ya llueve sobre mojado.

Hay que espabilar. Se lo digo con cariño.


----------



## tv eye (7 Oct 2018)

Yo voy a votarles porque son los únicos que se oponen al feminazismo y a la invasión y pueden rascar algún escaño. DN y similares es voto tirado a la basura. 

Y para joder a los progres, para que negarlo


----------



## estasi (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> A los que se dedican a limpiar váteres o coger la fresa en Huelva y temen con razón que un inmigrante les quite el empleo, lo siento, no es mi problema.




y si te lo quitan a ti el trabajo?


----------



## anonimo123 (7 Oct 2018)

Edito: VOX es ultraliberal y no debe ser votado


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> hay que ser muy hijo de puta para decir eso



Es muy sencillo. Los inmigrantes son mano de obra poco cualificada y compiten por esos empleos: limpiar váteres, coger fresa en Huelva, etc. Yo defiendo lo mío. Que la mano de obra poco cualificada sea abundante me beneficia. Comprendo que quienes se dedican a esos trabajos salgan perdiendo si un inmigrante les quita el empleo, pero no es mi problema.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> Repito lo dicho.
> 
> Los voximoris están en estado de trance y cabalgando contradicciones al igual que los del partido morado en 2014-2015...
> 
> ...



Que espabilen los SUYOS







Sin Acritud y por Consiguiente.


----------



## motoendurero (7 Oct 2018)

Por aquí somos +3 votos para VOX.


----------



## Nubica (7 Oct 2018)

Pues parece que la "extrema derecha" está amenazando al país, al planeta, a Marte... son una pasada los comentarios que está haciendo la gente en plan... "Vox es extrema derecha!!!" 
No sé... pero igual algo de pupi sí están haciendo a los mugremitas, no?


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> Repito lo dicho.
> 
> Los voximoris están en estado de trance y cabalgando contradicciones al igual que los del partido morado en 2014-2015...
> 
> ...



4motion vendió su cerebro al paki de abajo de su casa, y se pidió uno por amzon. Tiene un retraso constatable el pobre hombre.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Es muy sencillo. Los inmigrantes son mano de obra poco cualificada y compiten por esos empleos: limpiar váteres, coger fresa en Huelva, etc. Yo defiendo lo mío. Que la mano de obra poco cualificada sea abundante me beneficia. Comprendo que quienes se dedican a esos trabajos salgan perdiendo si un inmigrante les quita el empleo, pero no es mi problema.



Ni la SANIDAD ni las VIOLACIONES ni las pagas que se llevan.

Que vives en GALAPAGAR?


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Todo el foro se pensaba que iba haber gente..Pero esto ha desbordado todo lo que se pensaba ayer.

Nadie habría acertado, en este éxito arrollador


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> 4motion vendió su cerebro al paki de abajo de su casa, y se pidió uno por amzon. Tiene un retraso constatable el pobre hombre.



Joder hablo el FOLLACABRAS :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> Buen apunte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mira, como votante de VOX y afiliado te voy a dar mi opinión, y no voy a cabalgar contradicciones, en eso no estoy de acuerdo. Yo no quiero inmigración masiva de sudamericanos tampoco, porque me muevo mucho por los barrios del sur de Madrid y se perfectamente cómo está el tema, y no quiero que parezca que vivo en sudamérica, quiero sentir que vivo en España, me importa un huevo si son más parecidos a nosotros, que no me lo termino mucho de creer por cierto.

Nada de nacionalizaciones con tan pocos años ni permisos de residencia si no están trabajando, y por supuesto expulsión de los que delincan a la mínima.
Dicho esto, dime cómo cojones hacemos ahora un reset, creo que ya es imposible. Estamos llegando a un punto en que lo único que va a pedir la gente es que al menos no lleguen en masa los del Corán que esos sí que de verdad no tienen nada que ver con nosotros y más pronto que tarde podemos salir a hostias.


----------



## estasi (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> *Medios de izquierdas, medios de centro, medios de "derecha", medios apolíticos, prensa escrita, televisión, radio, redes sociales,* ... La alianza es global, todos atacando a VOX
> 
> Así empezó Trump y Salvini...




todo el liberalismo ataca quien no es liberal


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

estasi dijo:


> y si te lo quitan a ti el trabajo?



No, a mí me benefician. Tengo un buen empleo, cualificado, y mi salario real aumenta gracias a que la fruta de la tienda de la esquina, de un rumano, es muy barata. Y si la señora de la limpieza ganara más, y el presupuesto de mi empresa es limitado, a mí me tendrían que pagar menos.


----------



## Nubica (7 Oct 2018)

estasi dijo:


> todo el liberalismo ataca quien no es liberal



Pues vox es bastante liberal... 
Creo.


----------



## Janluxe (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Estamos salvados entonces si nos gobierna Vox. ::



Desconozco si VOX nos salvaría, lo que si conozco es lo que han hecho los que han gobernado hasta ahora.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Veo q estais en estado de negacion absoluto.
> 
> Tantos.años mirandose el ombligo tienen sus consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Mientras la COPE nos recomienda DIA SI Y DIA TAMBIEN que aceptemos a TODA LA INVASION.

Asi van a la PUTA RUINA.

Eso si BESANDO PIES de INVASORES como su BERGOGLIO.


----------



## estasi (7 Oct 2018)

Nubica dijo:


> Pues parece que la "extrema derecha" está amenazando al país, al planeta, a Marte... son una pasada los comentarios que está haciendo la gente en plan... "Vox es extrema derecha!!!"
> No sé... pero igual algo de pupi sí están haciendo a los mugremitas, no?



no es extrema derecha es antiLiberal


defiende la democracia,no la democracia Liberal


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> Buen apunte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mira, como votante de VOX y afiliado te voy a dar mi opinión, y no voy a cabalgar contradicciones, en eso no estoy de acuerdo. Yo no quiero inmigración masiva de sudamericanos tampoco, porque me muevo mucho por los barrios del sur de Madrid y se perfectamente cómo está el tema, y no quiero que parezca que vivo en sudamérica, quiero sentir que vivo en España, me importa un huevo si son más parecidos a nosotros, que no me lo termino mucho de creer por cierto.

Nada de nacionalizaciones con tan pocos años ni permisos de residencia si no están trabajando, y por supuesto expulsión de los que delincan a la mínima.
Dicho esto, dime cómo cojones hacemos ahora un reset, creo que ya es imposible. Estamos llegando a un punto en que lo único que va a pedir la gente es que al menos no lleguen en masa los del Corán que esos sí que de verdad no tienen nada que ver con nosotros y más pronto que tarde podemos salir a hostias. 

Y por último, cabalgada de la buena , sí que es verdad que no es lo mismo un uruguayo, un chileno o un argentino, que un argelino o un marroquí. Y eso lo sabes tu también.


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> Mientras la COPE nos recomienda DIA SI Y DIA TAMBIEN que aceptemos a TODA LA INVASION.
> 
> Asi van a la PUTA RUINA.



Como decía, comprendo que quienes se dedican a limpiar váteres o coger fresas en Huelva, si les llegan más inmigrantes que compiten con ellos, se van a la puta ruina.

Pero no es mi problema.


----------



## dabuti (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Como decía, comprendo que quienes se dedican a limpiar váteres o coger fresas en Huelva, si les llegan más inmigrantes que compiten con ellos, se van a la puta ruina.
> 
> Pero no es mi problema.



eS QUE ESE SÍ ES EL perfil de nota, planpatriota, 4motion y otros elementos sin oficio ni beneficio................

Tribuna de Cartagena ayer: VOX la mentira de los valores y la regeneración política


----------



## rafasx (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> A los que se dedican a limpiar váteres o coger la fresa en Huelva y temen con razón que un inmigrante les quite el empleo, lo siento, no es mi problema.



El problema no son los inmigrantes sino la instrumentalización que la izquierda y parte de la derecha hace de ellos para desestructurar la sociedad.

Ni Vox acabará con la inmigración ni con el euro, ni fomentará la violencia contra la mujer, simplemente abordará los problemas de otro modo haciendo valer los valores clásicos como el respeto a los valores autóctonos frente al avance de islam o la igualdad ante la ley frente a la discriminación positiva generalizada.

Y tus ahorros y el resto de su forma de vida estarán a larga mas en peligro sin Vox que con Vox.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Como decía, comprendo que quienes se dedican a limpiar váteres o coger fresas en Huelva, si les llegan más inmigrantes que compiten con ellos, se van a la puta ruina.
> 
> Pero no es mi problema.



Vale PABLO saludo a IRENE que tal las vistas por GALAPAGAR?


----------



## Perchas (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Veo q estais en estado de negacion absoluto.
> 
> Tantos.años mirandose el ombligo tienen sus consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, ya no queda un medio al que escuchar, han perdido toda la credibilidad,

¡¡Quien me iba a decir a mi que ahora solo escucho esa emisora!!, 

Además por las tardes tienen un programon cultural que es extraordinario, y por la mañana despues del repaso de Federico a los traidores, llega el cotilleo, y es sin lugar a dudas el mejor cotilleo que se puede escuchar, me parto de risa, que dos horas mas alegres nos hacen pasar.


----------



## estasi (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> No, a mí me benefician. Tengo un buen empleo, cualificado, y mi salario real aumenta gracias a que la fruta de la tienda de la esquina, de un rumano, es muy barata. Y si la señora de la limpieza ganara más, y el presupuesto de mi empresa es limitado, a mí me tendrían que pagar menos.




tu eres el tipo de persona que se beneficia cuando la gente se moría con la peste,gracias a ellos gana mas

como buen judio

eres un miserable y te morirás como tal


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Ley, orden, seguridad, empleo, progreso

La fórmula podemitas de

Anarquía, caos, delincuencia, paro y pobreza no funciona


----------



## Nubica (7 Oct 2018)

estasi dijo:


> no es extrema derecha es antiLiberal
> 
> 
> defiende la democracia,no la democracia Liberal



Bueno, tampoco pasaría nada porque hubiera extrema derecha ya que todo el mundo admite como bueno que exista extrema izquierda. No?
Vamos, que si tenemos que aguantar a mugremitas por decreto ley día sí y día también en el BOE diciendo que son extrema izquierda, lo suyo sería que alguien dijera sin complejos: "Yo soy extrema derecha".

Que vox no es extrema derecha es algo evidente.

Que son liberales, más que claro.

Y si son liberales, no dejan de ser otra opción igual que ciudadanos, pp y psoe. 

Pero
(Y esto es un pedazo de punto a su favor)
*son los únicos que se han personado en la causa a favor de la unidad de España y en contra del independentismo. Y eso es bueno para mi país. *


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> eS QUE ESE SÍ ES EL perfil de nota, planpatriota, 4motion y otros elementos sin oficio ni beneficio................
> 
> Tribuna de Cartagena ayer: VOX la mentira de los valores y la regeneración política



Reportado. Llevas toda la puta tarde poniendo el mismo enlace


----------



## Waterman (7 Oct 2018)

Que alguien me explique por que estar en contra de la inmigracion ILEGAL es ser racista....

Ok, si las leyes no valen entonces para una mierda que hacemos ¿tiramos tiramos la puta al rio?


----------



## Austerlitz (7 Oct 2018)

Lo de los ojitos que les hacen a los hispanoamericanos a mí también me chirría un poco, pero yo entiendo que lo que dicen de no mantener a ociosos, cero paguitas y expulsar a los ilegales también les afectará a ellos.

Yo también prefiero a hispanoamericanos o europeos antes que a moros y negros, pero mantener a desocupados extranjeros y sus numerosísimas familias eso ni a unos ni a otros.


----------



## Beatrix (7 Oct 2018)

Espero que en las elecciones europeas tengan suerte.


----------



## estasi (7 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> eS QUE ESE SÍ ES EL perfil de nota, planpatriota, 4motion y otros elementos sin oficio ni beneficio................
> 
> Tribuna de Cartagena ayer: VOX la mentira de los valores y la regeneración política[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Unidad frente a la división

Libertad frente a la dictadura progresista y globalista

Famila contra feminazis abortistas


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

LA pardo HACIENDO leña de HERNANDO.

jojojojo


----------



## estasi (7 Oct 2018)

Nubica dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco pasaría nada porque hubiera extrema derecha ya que todo el mundo admite como bueno que exista extrema izquierda. No?
> Vamos, que si tenemos que aguantar a mugremitas por decreto ley día sí y día también en el BOE diciendo que son extrema izquierda, lo suyo sería que alguien dijera sin complejos: "Yo soy extrema derecha".
> 
> Que vox no es extrema derecha es algo evidente.
> ...




la extrema derecha nunca ha existido ,ha existido l Facismo que es antiLiberal


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Unidad por cohones frente a la división
> 
> Libertad solo de empresa frente a la dictadura progresista y globalista
> 
> Famila de infelices obligados a follar durante 60 años contra feminazis abortistas



Asi, mucho mas real.


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo votaré a PACMA.



Perros con asiento reservado en el transporte público, sanidad universal para todos los bichos excepto para los hombres heterosexuales españoles, comida vegana por ley castigada con cadena perpetua y alfombra roja para todos los violadores de Marruecos y Argelia juntos.

viva el hombre de paja. :


----------



## estasi (7 Oct 2018)

la extrema dercha es un cuento de la izquierda


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

Abascal el héroe patriota que va acabar con el bipartidismo. Se lo ha montado bien, hay que reconocerlo.

*Santiago Abascal, exdiputado del PP vasco, amadrinado por la “lideresa” Aguirre recibió 156.452 € en cuatro años para DENAES y 183.000 € en 2013 por la Fundación para el Mecenazgo, además de su salario de 82.491,80 €.[/B] La web de ésta fundación costó 15.600 € y un manual sobre Dependencia, 92.000 €. Para su actividad, Abascal no tiene que preocuparse ni por el alquiler del local, ya que la Consejería de Economía y Hacienda le cedió uno… acogido por Esperanza Aguirre en Madrid, fue nombrado Director de la Agencia de Protección de Datos para cuyo cargo no tenía ni el conocimiento, ni la formación, ni la capacidad, ni la experiencia exigidas.

El “lidereso” Abascal lleva toda su vida viviendo del dinero de los contibuyentes, como diputado vasco y, como edil primero y luego en la Comunidad de Madrid, no se le conoce oficio ni beneficio ni actividad laboral o profesional alguna al margen de la citada, pues pasó de las juventudes del PP a dichos cargos directamente…

Voten a Vox, vótenle.:XX:*


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (7 Oct 2018)

Está toda la progrez echando espumarajos y llorando por twitter. He puesto los conciertos de Brandenburgo de fondo para recrearme aún más en la lectura.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

yavestruz dijo:


> Está toda la progrez echando espumarajos y llorando por twitter. He puesto los conciertos de Brandenburgo de fondo para recrearme aún más en la lectura.





y el resto de personas disfrutamos.


----------



## black_mirror (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> El inmundo ha cambiado el titular:
> 
> _Vox llena Vistalegre con un proyecto contra los extranjeros, el independentismo y el feminismo: "Los españoles, primero"_
> 
> No tienen verguenza ni la conocen. Luego se quejan de que les llamemos mass mierda. Al menos en los comentarios es aplastante el apoyo a VOX.



Yo no votaría a VOX (especialmente por sus medidas "profamilia" que me parecen tan del siglo XVI, me es imposible comulgar con ellas), aunque hay cosas que ellos que me gustan. Pero te digo que cuando he leído ese titular me ha dado vergüenza ajena: he estado leyendo el contenido del discurso y VOX hablaba de inmigración ilegal y peligrosa, de la ley de género que crea diferencias... muy lejos de atacar, así en general, a los extranjeros, el feminismo...

Flaco favor hace El Mundo a la verdad con esos titulares, y si su objetivo es "frenar" a VOX yo creo que el efecto es el contrario...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

1000 y pico comentarios en el inmundo

1300 y pico en el pis

Esto marcha


----------



## Nubica (7 Oct 2018)

estasi dijo:


> la extrema derecha nunca ha existido ,ha existido l Facismo que es antiLiberal



Pues vale.
Llámalo como quieras: fascismo, extrema derecha... 

Yo a la extrema izquierda la llamo: pobreza, indigencia mental, servidores de Soros, lameculos de Alá, odiadores de España, esclavos del dinero, sirvientes del mal... distintos nombres para designar una sola realidad.

El problema es que la extrema izquierda se siente con el derecho a decir "soy de extrema izquierda", mientras que los movimientos políticos de derechas, incluidos los de extrema derecha, solo tienen derecho a ser insultados.

Hombre, yo creo que si ustedes nos han vendido el cuentuco de la democracia, deberían darlo sin taras, ni defectos de fábrica. Y si la extrema izquierda tiene derecho a tener representación parlamentaria, la extrema derecha o el fascismo también debería tenerlo sin recibir los insultos que la extrema izquierda les dedica como si ellos fueran buenos y todo lo demás malo.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (7 Oct 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> Los voximoris están 2018 en estado de trance, al igual que los iupodemitas lo estaban en 2014-2015. Es decir, lo que diga su querido líder es dogma de fe y no admiten ninguna opinión discrepante al respecto.
> 
> Si su doctrina oficial dice que la inmigración latinoamericana es sana y necesaria lo van a asumir sin rechistar y aplaudiendo sin parar.
> 
> Los desengaños vendrán más adelante, al igual que sucedió con Pablito & cía. Aún es muy pronto para eso.



Me encanta ver al Promotor con el culo en llamas...ve peligrar su dosis diaria de alfalfa si los de VOX le quitan votos al PP por cientos de miles en lugar de decenas de miles como hasta ahora.

Promo, vete actualizando el CV, tus días de community manager de la Cosa Nostra se están acabando.


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

djvan dijo:


> Fui a un acto suyo y además de esto algo que remueve la conciencia es que dijo que eran el único partido que fueran donde fueran , cataluña, Andalucía, euskadi, Galicia, Valladolid o madrid, su discurso era rigurosamente igual, no iban cambiando la cantinela engañando a unos y a otros como hacen el resto de partidos..... culpables de haber llegado donde hemos llegado por su camaleonico discurso



Su discurso de hoy, sabiendo que iban a salir en los mass mierda, ha sido exactamente igual que en las redes y en los anteriores mitings. No se han cortado un pelo. Minipunto a favor de VOX.


----------



## dabuti (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Pues mira, como votante de VOX y afiliado te voy a dar mi opinión



Hay que ser bobo para regalar 9 euros al mes a un político..................TU MISMO.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Hola!!!! algún progre me dice que ha hecho potemos por los españoles? lo mismo para el PSOE y PP.

Pero sobre todo a los progres


----------



## Nubica (7 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Hay que ser bobo para regalar 9 euros al mes a un político..................TU MISMO.



Reportado por spamear


----------



## RetroMachoAlfa (7 Oct 2018)

Que España no estaba muerta, estaba de parranda!!!!!!!!! #EspañaViva


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Este éxito de VOX, es algo como muy personal con el foro.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

McNulty dijo:


> Abascal el héroe patriota que va acabar con el bipartidismo. Se lo ha montado bien, hay que reconocerlo.
> 
> *Santiago Abascal, exdiputado del PP vasco, amadrinado por la “lideresa” Aguirre recibió 156.452 € en cuatro años para DENAES y 183.000 € en 2013 por la Fundación para el Mecenazgo, además de su salario de 82.491,80 €.[/B] La web de ésta fundación costó 15.600 € y un manual sobre Dependencia, 92.000 €. Para su actividad, Abascal no tiene que preocuparse ni por el alquiler del local, ya que la Consejería de Economía y Hacienda le cedió uno… acogido por Esperanza Aguirre en Madrid, fue nombrado Director de la Agencia de Protección de Datos para cuyo cargo no tenía ni el conocimiento, ni la formación, ni la capacidad, ni la experiencia exigidas.
> 
> ...



*



Pues como el resto de partidos politicos, incluido potemos.

Mientras controle la inmigracion, que son los que de verdad gastan recursos, paguitas, sanidad, delincuencia........por mi que robe lo que quiera, como hacen todos*


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Este éxito de VOX, es algo como muy personal con el foro.



este foro ha hecho mucho por VOX


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

Arriba es piña...

Twitter


----------



## McNulty (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Este éxito de VOX, es algo como muy personal con el foro.



Inone, si te presentas a las europeas, voto a Vox. Pero antes tienes que hacerte una foto polla en mano con el Logo y colgarlo en la guarde,


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> 1000 y pico comentarios en el inmundo
> 
> 1300 y pico en el pis
> 
> Esto marcha



Reconozco que todos los días le echo un ojo a algunos mass mierda por internet, me doy asco a mí mismo por eso ::, y no recuerdo en mucho tiempo una noticia pasando de los 1.000 mensajes. Quizás con los atentados de las Ramblas fue la última vez.


----------



## 4motion (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Reconozco que todos los días le echo un ojo a algunos mass mierda por internet, me doy asco a mí mismo por eso ::, y no recuerdo en mucho tiempo una noticia pasando de los 1.000 mensajes. Quizás con los atentados de las Ramblas fue la última vez.



Esto es como un ATENTADO en la linea de FLOTACION de la PROGREZ y sus MASS MIERDAS y sus AMOS a los que SIRVEN.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> El inmundo ha cambiado el titular:
> 
> _V*ox llena Vistalegre con un proyecto contra los extranjeros, el independentismo y el feminismo: "Los españoles, primero*"_
> 
> No tienen verguenza ni la conocen. Luego se quejan de que les llamemos mass mierda. Al menos en los comentarios es aplastante el apoyo a VOX.



Lo veo cojonudo. A ti lo que te pasa es que eres gilipepero.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 20:06 ----------




planpatriota dijo:


> Armando Robles, Democracias Nacionales, Españas 2000.. Joderos..Vosotros al sueldo del CNI..



Tenia dudas sobre votar a esa mierda de vox. Gracias por disiparmelas.


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Lo veo cojonudo. A ti lo que te pasa es que eres gilipepero.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 20:06 ----------



Yo vengo de gilipodemos perdone usted.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Reconozco que todos los días le echo un ojo a algunos mass mierda por internet, me doy asco a mí mismo por eso ::, *y no recuerdo en mucho tiempo una noticia pasando de los 1.000 mensajes*. Quizás con los atentados de las Ramblas fue la última vez.





en el mundo no han pasado de los 1000 mensajes desde hace mucho tiempo


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)




----------



## Austerlitz (7 Oct 2018)

Más de 1400 comentarios en El País ahora mismo. Estos son los más valorados. Sorprende sobre todo los poquísimos votos negativos que tienen estos comentarios.

Si defender el amor a mi patria, la igualdad entre españ.les, la supresión de los 17 reinos de taifas, a la familia como eje que vértebra la sociedad, las costumbres y cultura de mi país, la supresión de la sanidad universal por no tener no para cubrir la nuestra propia y el control de fronteras para evitar la inmigración ilegal masiva es de extrema derecha o de facha pues con mucha honra yo lo soy
133
18

¿Estás seguro de que deseas borrar tu mensaje?
Hace 4 horas

María Gutierrez

Si el CIS que amañó los resultados para favorecer al PSOE, le otorga un escaño a Vox, es que en realidad Vox tiene 10 escaños por lo menos.
120
14

¿Estás seguro de que deseas borrar tu mensaje?
Hace 4 horas

javier martinez

Usuario destacado

enhorabuena a El País y al resto de medios de comunicación por sus artículos, al PP por su pasotismo, al PSOE por sus complejos con este país o a Podemos por sus insultos a quien no piensa como ellos. por el buenísmo, la defensa del golpe de Estado catalán o el feminismo sin razón. aquí tenéis las consecuencias
113
4

¿Estás seguro de que deseas borrar tu mensaje?
Hace 4 horas

Roberto Alvarez

Vamos a ver señores y señoras del pais, controlar la inmigracion ilegal, querer controlar y rebajar el gasto publico, promover la familia tradicional y querer pararle los pies a todo aquel que quiera montar golpes de estado, eso no es ultra derecha, eso es hacer cumplir la ley e intentar que tengamos mas dinero en nuestros bolsillos, por cierto cuantos articulos hay llamando a podemos ultra izquierda?
111
4

¿Estás seguro de que deseas borrar tu mensaje?
Hace 4 horas
avatar

LLoviendo Amores

Mientras la izquierda está más preocupada por el lenguaje feministo, el postureo y gilipolleces varias, la ultraderecha va ganando votos de la derecha, del centro y de la izquierda. Cuando quieran espabilar, será demasiado tarde.
106
9

¿Estás seguro de que deseas borrar tu mensaje?
Hace 4 horas
avatar

Tristan Guerra

Sólo son 4 gatos, decían.

Nos vamos a reír cuando lleguen las elecciones.
99
10

¿Estás seguro de que deseas borrar tu mensaje?
Hace 4 horas

meroka bitubo

Viva Vox, yo le votaré
91
18

¿Estás seguro de que deseas borrar tu mensaje?
Hace 3 horas

Ala Triste

Vox está a favor de la devolución en caliente de los que asaltan las fronteras de manera ilegal. Es ultraderecha. Nuria de Gispert manda a La líder de la oposición que “se vaya a su pueblo”. Es demócrata.
89
3

¿Estás seguro de que deseas borrar tu mensaje?
Hace 3 horas

Elena Sanchez

Usuario destacado

He oído el discurso de Abascal :

"La superioridad moral impuesta por los progres y comunistas:

- que amáis a vuestra patria, fachas

- que queréis a España, fachas

- que queréis defender las fronteras, xenófobos y fachas

- que os gustan las tradiciones, procesiones,.. , retrógrados y fachas

- que os molestan los impuestos abusivos, insolidarios y fachas......

- que os fastidia que vuestros impuestos paguen 17 parlamentos y cientos de políticos inútiles, centralistas madrileños y fachas...

Con VOX esto se ha acabado porque los insultos de Sanchez, Iglesias y Torra... nos los ponemos como medallas en el pecho"

Este discurso le va a dar muchos votos.
85
4

¿Estás seguro de que deseas borrar tu mensaje?
Hace 4 horas

María Gutierrez

VIVA VOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
85
15

¿Estás seguro de que deseas borrar tu mensaje?
Hace 4 horas

meroka bitubo

Todos a una los que amamos a España, Vox
75
15

¿Estás seguro de que deseas borrar tu mensaje?
Hace 3 horas
avatar

Jastagneo Nosferatu

A Podemos le catapultó la crisis. A VOX le catapultará la gilipollez progresista y los complejos a la hora de defender la unidad de España.
70
4


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

VOX está en el 10% y +20 diputados !


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Oct 2018)

Acabo de tragarme el video entero y mi conclusión es que aún hay esperanza.

La corta pero contundente irtervención de una tal Mazaly Aguilar me ha provocado una erección. Una Rottenmeyer radical y fanática, lo que esperas encontrar en el bando contrario, un insecticida insuperable contra progres, me encanta, hasta me la pone dura.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Como decía, comprendo que quienes se dedican a limpiar váteres o coger fresas en Huelva, si les llegan más inmigrantes que compiten con ellos, se van a la puta ruina.
> 
> Pero no es mi problema.



Eres una basura muy kosher. A mamar pollas alubias masonazo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

15/20 diputados es factible !

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 20:15 ----------




jfernandez dijo:


> Eres una basura muy kosher. A mamar pollas alubias masonazo.



Claro ejemplo de la izquierda progresista y globalista

Vil con el trabajador humilde


----------



## pisomaniac (7 Oct 2018)

Ya están los intoxicadores de La Secta señalando a VOX como la ultraderecha...

Por mi parte, tienen mi voto para las elecciones que están por venir.
Y estoy convenciendo a bastante gente para que haga lo mismo.


----------



## Godfather (7 Oct 2018)

pisomaniac dijo:


> Ya están los intoxicadores de La Secta señalando a VOX como la ultraderecha...
> 
> Por mi parte, tienen mi voto para las elecciones que están por venir.
> Y estoy convenciendo a bastante gente para que haga lo mismo.



Ana Pastor trata el tema esta noche en su programa. Lo han metido con calzador a última hora, acaban de decirlo en el informativo de las 20:00... Empieza la campaña de demonización jeje!


----------



## rafasx (7 Oct 2018)

Vox debe relacionar el mantenimiento y/o mejora de las pensiones con el recorte/desaparición de las autonomías.

También debe relacionar la inmigración controlada al fortalecimiento de la nación, la economía o la forma de vida y la inmigración descontrolada e impuesta como destructora de lo anterior.

Debe rechazar cualquier tipo de discriminación positiva como un acto arbitrario y autoritario y defender la igualdad absoluta de todos ante la ley.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

rafasx dijo:


> Vox debe relacionar el mantenimiento y/o mejora de las pensiones con el recorte/desaparición de las autonomías.
> 
> También debe relacionar la inmigración controlada al fortalecimiento de la nación, la economía o la forma de vida y la inmigración descontrolada e impuesta como destructora de lo anterior.
> 
> Debe rechazar cualquier tipo de discriminación positiva como un acto arbitrario y autoritario y defender la igualdad absoluta de todos ante la ley.




Y o quitar ayuditas a inmigrantes que no vivirian en España si no es por ellas, al aumento de pensiones.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Acabo de hablar con dos primos míos y van a votar a vox también


----------



## clemenzzza (7 Oct 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> Y o quitar ayuditas a inmigrantes que no vivirian en España si no es por ellas, al aumento de pensiones.



Te equivocas, los inmis vivirían aquí sin ayudas, para ellos es hacer el mismo trabajo que en su país pero viviendo en el primer mundo. 

Lo que habría que hacer es restringir la entrada a todo el que no tuviera trabajo cualificado que costease el estado de bienestar o que la diferencia la pagase quien los contratase,entonces si se acabaría con la inmigración tercermundista, mientras tantos aún sin paguitas salen ganando disfrutando de servicios que ni en el sueño más optimista tendrían en sus países.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Können (7 Oct 2018)

A estos les pasará como a Cs y Podemos.

Ahora tienen las ideas muy claras, si algún día cogen relevancia, se bajarán los pantalones e intentarán colarse por donde puedan para seguir siendo fieles a lo que dicen cuando vean que se les pone la zanahoria de los cargos políticos de relevancia delante.

En algunas cosas estoy de acuerdo con Vox, pero en otras creo que son demagogia y hasta cierta contradicción

La tia habla en el vídeo que Vallecas y Lavapiés están destruidos por la inmigración, sin duda en los años sesenta sin inmigración, ambos barrios eran el no va más, a la altura de Manhattan...

Les deseo suerte, dentro de la supuesta democracia en este país, donde los candidatos ya vienen preseleccionados en un papelito por los jemeres de cada partido, siempre es positivo que vengan nuevas opciones políticas, que haya más variedad donde elegir, como el libre mercado.

Un saludo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> Yo vengo de gilipodemos perdone usted.



Eso me pasa por sobrevalorar a las personas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Oct 2018)

Godfather dijo:


> Ana Pastor trata el tema esta noche en su programa. Lo han metido con calzador a última hora, acaban de decirlo en el informativo de las 20:00... Empieza la campaña de demonización jeje!



_O de propaganda oficial?_ Recordemos que la 6º es la cadena del PSOE, un partido del R78

¿Van decir que es un partido clasista y libegggal formados por pijos del Oppus que quiree convertir los servicios públicos en caridad para los pobres y privatizada (subvencionados, of course) para lo ricos? ¿Dirán que quieren quitar el SMI y poner el despido libre?No creo..eso les quitaría votos a su nueva mascota mediática

Porque todo lo demás, es hacerles la propaganda


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (7 Oct 2018)

He estado en Vistalegre.

Ambiente algo caótico, gente con muchas ganas de participar, gritos al estilo plaza de toros, discursos variados y la sensación de que algo nuevo por fin se abre camino.

Cosas sencillas con la que millones nos identificanos pero que no se hacian discurso desde hace mas de 40 años, problemas que aquí se comentan a diario y no así en los mass media, comentados acertadamente.

Si esto se expande minimamente por los medios y entre la gente va a ser imparable.

Han dejado un espacio a VOX que solo puede calificarse de GIGANTESCO.

DAba la impresión de que los oradores podian elegir entre docenas de temas,vetados y tabús para el resto de partidos, y ser los unicos en enarbolar docenas de banderas.

Soros, los progres y la basura podemita ha calculado mal. OBligando a echarse al "centrismo acomplejado" a PP y Ciudadanos han escorado todo el debate público tan a la izquierda que Vox tiene para si solo mas de la mitad del espectro ideológico.

El crecimiento va a ser exponencial. Y no necesitan ni radicalismos ni estridencias, solo sentido común.

Se lo han dejado muy facil a VOX y ni los mass media van a parar esta resurreción del pueblo español, esta voz española contra el globalismo y este resurgir de una idea nacional, que por momentos tiene air virginal.

Por fin se va a oir debate sobre temas que realmente interesan, los que duelen, los que preocupan.

LA izquierda va a perder el relato y el imponer los temas, y eso va a ser letal para ellos.

Ahora mismo retrasar las elecciones va a ser un suicidio para la izquierda, cada semana que pase el mensaje irá calando y se pueden encontrar con un sorpresón a un año vista.


Que sigan jugando con fuego, el incendio ha comenzado y enormes praderas virgenes desde hace décadas son el pasto perfecto para arrasar con la progresia.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Josewf dijo:


> VOX no va a hacer nada salvo llenar sus bolsillos y llenar todo de banderas hasta el vomito, ese es su programa y su fundamento paja hasta que se renueve la PP



No, estás hablando potemos


----------



## Hermericus (7 Oct 2018)

Como se movilice el 'franquismo sociologico' y esté en la calle escuchándolo todo el mundo, a la izquierda le da un ictus.


----------



## Lego (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Flash by Neo: trimestre “horribilis” para Justin Trudeau (Canadá).
> 
> En tres meses el mapa político provincial en Canadá ha pegado un vuelco histórico. El Partido Liberal del Primer Ministro Justin Trudeau ha perdido los gobiernos de Quebec, Ontario y previsiblemente New Brunswick, que han ido a partidos conservadores (PC y CAQ).
> 
> ...




Canadá engrosa la lista de países que reniegan del pregresismo endófibo y temerario.

Y aquí emocionados porque se ha dado el primer paso, con cinco.diez años de retraso. Como siempre.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

URNAS APURADAS: 

EUA: Bolsonaro 72% 
Japão: Bolsonaro 79% 
China: Bolsonaro 84% 
Nova Zelândia: Bolsonaro 54% 
Austrália: Bolsonaro 91% 
Israel: Bolsonaro 96%

“Ciro Gomes vence eleição em Paris com 31,11%. Haddad teve 25,8% e Bolsonaro 25,1%” 

Europa tiene solución ?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

Un taxista no me ha cobrao y me ha dicho que va a votar a vox.


----------



## Lego (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> letonia, elecciones hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y Letonia!

La OLA. En cada país que hay elecciones, descalabro del progresismo.

Lo enigmático del asunto es que se ve venir desde hace muuuucho tiempo y la UE ha seguido como si nada.

Se diría que se hace a propósito.


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Oct 2018)

_los de PACMA dicen que se pasan a Vox..., que viva el maltrato animal_


----------



## Hermericus (7 Oct 2018)

En España va a pasar lo que ha pasado y está pasando en Europa desde hace mas de 15 años, primero lentamente y ahora muy rápido: los borregos llenos de fe en la secta y los jovencitos salidos de la adolescencia se diran emosioengañaos y pasarán de votar a la izquierda o la radikalidad a votar a partidos nacionales anti NWO.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 20:43 ----------





Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> letonia, elecciones hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE FUERTE!!!!

Que envidia me dan esos paises en los que han EXTERMINADO a la izquierda como la secta destructiva que es.


----------



## pacomermela (7 Oct 2018)

El sistema esta noche se fuma un puro y se toma una copa de vino a vuestra salud. La población que podría reaccionar contra lo impuesto ha sido canalizada a un partido siervo de los que mueven el cotarro. Disfruten, España no tiene solución.


----------



## L'omertá (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Emergencias Vox. Hacer EspaÃ±a Grande Otra Vez - YouTube



:Aplauso:

Puede alguno poner enlace al mitin completo? Gracias.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> En España va a pasar lo que ha pasado y está pasando en Europa desde hace mas de 15 años, primero lentamente y ahora muy rápido: los borregos llenos de fe en la secta y los jovencitos salidos de la adolescencia se diran emosioengañaos y pasarán de votar a la izquierda o la radikalidad a votar a partidos nacionales anti NWO.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 20:43 ----------
> 
> ...



En Letonia ya la exterminaron en 1991, no se que cohones de izquierda quedaba allí.


----------



## tv eye (7 Oct 2018)

Janluxe dijo:


> Desconozco si VOX nos salvaría, lo que si conozco es lo que han hecho los que han gobernado hasta ahora.



Esa es la idea. Por mi parte será voto de castigo al sistema, que a mi me ha castigado de lo lindo. 

Pero me lo tomo con muuuuchas reservas. Lo mas probable es que me decepcionen, pero ya con tocar los cojones a los progres globalistas y planchabragas me doy por satisfecho.

No caigamos en el fanboyismo podemita que vimos hace pocos años, eso da aunténtico asco-pena y es propio de enanos mentales. A los que quedan en este foro me remito. Auténticos escombros mentales. 

Vox debe ser un medio, nunca un fin, si cumple su función se les apoya, cuando dejen de hacerlo, a la basura y que se jodan. :no:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

L'omertá dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Puede alguno poner enlace al mitin completo? Gracias.



Acto de VOX en Vistalegre #laespaÃ±aviva - YouTube


----------



## Zekko (7 Oct 2018)

He estado todo el día fuera con la familia.

Ya miraré el acto por YouTube 

Solo decir que votaré a VOX en todas las elecciones, me la suda ya el voto útil


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Estoy en la cola para entrar, hay colas enormes.



A ver si estás en un glory hole y tal...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Teniente_Dan (7 Oct 2018)

Ahora mismo casi 1700 comentarios en El País.

No sé en qué estarán pensando los becarios, que no los cierran.


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

clemenzzza dijo:


> Te equivocas, los inmis vivirían aquí sin ayudas, para ellos es hacer el mismo trabajo que en su país pero viviendo en el primer mundo.
> 
> Lo que habría que hacer es restringir la entrada a todo el que no tuviera trabajo cualificado que costease el estado de bienestar o que la diferencia la pagase quien los contratase,entonces si se acabaría con la inmigración tercermundista, mientras tantos aún sin paguitas salen ganando disfrutando de servicios que ni en el sueño más optimista tendrían en sus países.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk




Va a ser que no, trabajan en negro mas ayuditas, asi viven, y de vez en cuando legal para conseguir papeles y nacionalidad.

Te lo dice una que ha trabajado dando ayuditas, no cotizan, no hacen renta, con lo cual reciben ayuditas pata todo.

Con los sueldos actuales no llegan para vivir sino fueran por las paguitas.


----------



## obippo (7 Oct 2018)

Arriba España, es lo único que puedo decir sin irme preso.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Oct 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> regalan campurrianas



Habrán pagado a abueletes y a inmigrantes como hacía el PP en Valencia en sus buenos tiempos... Será por dinero!


----------



## Anne B. (7 Oct 2018)

Mr Gunderson dijo:


> Ahora mismo casi 1700 comentarios en El País.
> 
> No sé en qué estarán pensando los becarios, que no los cierran.




Esto es un tema que importa a los españoles desde hace décadas y ningún partido aborda porque nos quieren meter inmigrantes a mansalva, y la gente lo sabe.

Es un tema a debatir en la television, pero no lo hacen y sabemos el por qué, cuando en todo el mundo se hace, nos quieren borrar del mapa.


----------



## Lego (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> leete los comentarios mejor valorados
> 
> Elpais es VOXista



impresionante es poco.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> por fin un partido que no sigue la agenda progresista de bancos, fondos de inversion, multinacionales, escuelas de negocio, universidades, consultoras !



Jajajaja, pero quién cojones te crees que está detrás del fascismo siempre? pues el gran capital, absolutamente siempre.::


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Habrán pagado a abueletes y a inmigrantes como hacía el PP en Valencia en sus buenos tiempos... Será por dinero!



Que estés nervioso es una muy buena señal


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> impresionante es poco.



Tranquilo, estaremos meses 24/7 con todos los medios y activistas pagados por Soros y Roures llamándoles racistas, fascistas y machistas sin poder defenderse


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Oct 2018)

rojiprogres muy nerviosos y mal encarados, se van a tranquilizar pajéandose con una foto de Pol Pot, que ya nos conocemos


----------



## Janluxe (7 Oct 2018)

Josewf dijo:


> *VOX no va a hacer nada salvo llenar sus bolsillos y llenar todo de banderas hasta el vomito*, ese es su programa y su fundamento paja hasta que se renueve la PP



Que todos los que han gobernado hasta ahora lo haya hecho no asegura que VOX también lo hagan, pero estoy de acuerdo con los que desconfían. Habrá que estar muy atentos y ser muy exigentes.


----------



## Lego (7 Oct 2018)

FROM HELL dijo:


> De normal nada. En galicia el discurso anti-español y pro-nazionalismo no cala una mierda tampoco, de ahi que sea la unica autonomia en la que gobierna con mayoria absoluta un partido (PP).
> 
> La realidad es que la estrategia de Vox de usar el "nazionalismo" de Feijoo para captar votos "españolistas" es estupida porque en Galicia el tema identitario no le importa mas que a cuatro tolais buscando la paguita. Asi que o hace politica real, lo que exige mucho tiempo e inversion en el feudo mas estable electoralmente del PP, o solo a traves de mensajes de unidad nacional ( la gente ya se siente española) y anti-emigracion ( poco moronegro hay en galicia) no va a captar votos gallegos. Vamos, que a vox se la pela Galicia y no al reves.



Bien visto.

Podría darse que muchos gallegos voten al PP en autonómicas y a VOX en Generales. Porque es cierto que aquí no hay tanta invasión ni tantos endofóbicos, pero sí que se nota ya la tendencia, aunque sea con una década de retraso en las proporciones.

Además eso no quita que se vea con preocupación lo que pasa en el resto de España. 

Y sí, mucha, mucha gente sabe que la Xunta es un engendro carísimo que retrae recursos de lo importante: Sanidad y Pensiones.

Sanidad y Pensiones contra "identidade política" en la región más envejecida y, por tanto, dependiente de pensiones y sanidad. Nada menos. ¿Quién crees que ganará la partida si las cifras no aguantan?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

a ver...



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Jajajaja, pero quién cojones te crees que está detrás del fascismo siempre? pues el gran capital, absolutamente siempre.::












:XX::XX:


----------



## Lego (7 Oct 2018)

pacomer dijo:


> Vaya puntazo el Abascal con tipo atlético cruzando el bosque como un supervivente. Confio en los deportistas, porque saben no sólo lo que es el sufrimiento y la perseverancia cuanto te golpean con todo en contra y aún así aguantan y buscan el desafio. * Si este tipo nos desarma el Estado y lo reduce a un 50% del actual, mientras salva a la patria de la basura regionalista, tendrá mi voto*.



Espera... Si hace eso ¿tendrá tu voto? Llegarás un poco tarde, para conseguir esos objetivos habría tenido que sacar super mayoría absolutísima.

Creo que la cosa suele ir al revés, se vota a alguien para que tenga la oportunidad de hacer lo que te gustaría que se hiciese. ¡¡Digo yo!!

Y, hablando del tema, creo que toca empezar a apoyar a los listos de la "abstención activa" en sus campañas de desmovilización de podemitas.


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

soulonfire dijo:


> No caigamos en el fanboyismo podemita que vimos hace pocos años, eso da aunténtico asco-pena y es propio de enanos mentales. A los que quedan en este foro me remito. Auténticos escombros mentales.
> 
> Vox debe ser un medio, nunca un fin, si cumple su función se les apoya, cuando dejen de hacerlo, a la basura y que se jodan. :no:



El mismo Abascal repite hasta la saciedad que VOX es un instrumento al servicio de España.
Los votantes de VOX conservamos intacto el sentido crítico, algo que la panda de vagos y analfabetos podemitas no saben ni lo que es


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

Los votos de UltraVox llegarán desde el PP y Cuñadanos, no hay mas de donde rascar.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

En Brasil, los demócratas tolerantes y pacíficos, han apuñalado al candidato favorito por el pueblo brasileño

Y los medios jijijaja

Incluso denigrandolo, facha racista machista

Está todo comprado y corrompido

La dictadura globalista y progresista se quita la careta, pero no sé da cuenta que en realidad se está cayendo a pedazos

Fake News


----------



## Captain Julius (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con dos primos míos y van a votar a vox también



Mis primos también!


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

¡Cuánta alegría celebrar que los ahorros de *los españoles sean expropiados*!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los votos de UltraVox llegarán desde el PP y Cuñadanos, no hay mas de donde rascar.




A Potemos no le votaban gente de diferente ideología?? Eso decía el CIS y decían ellos..que eran trasversales.

Igual los cogen de la piojada


----------



## Zekko (7 Oct 2018)

¿En el ABC no sale ninguna noticia del acto?


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> ¡Cuánta alegría celebrar que los ahorros de *los españoles sean expropiados*!



Te has perdido la parte de la bajada de impuestos, no?


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> A Potemos no le votaban gente de diferente ideología?? Eso decía el CIS y decían ellos..que eran trasversales.
> 
> Igual los cogen de la piojada



Uhm, demasiada distancia política, los pperoni y citadinos tienen mucha gente dispuesta a mas mambo, después de todo, todos vienen del mismo padre.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Oct 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> Santiago Abascal ha realizado una intensa carrera política desde los 18 años, cuando se afilió al Partido Popular (PP). En 1996 ingresó en el Comité Provincial del PP en Álava y desde 1999 formó parte de su comité ejecutivo. En noviembre de 2000 fue elegido presidente de Nuevas Generaciones del Partido Popular del País Vasco, cargo que ejerció hasta 2005. Durante ese período también fue miembro de la Junta Directiva Nacional del PP. Desde 2000 hasta 2013 fue miembro de la ejecutiva del Partido Popular del País Vasco y desde 2005 secretario de educación del PP en el País Vasco. En noviembre de 2013 presentó su baja del partido por diferencias irreconciliables con la cúpula de este



En realidad ante la irrupción de Podemos lo que hace la derecha es algo muy inteligente, se despliega por las alas, como en una batalla de la antigüedad. Al oficial Abascal le toca el ala derecha, son órdenes, nada más, y al oficial Rivera el ala izquierda, después de las elecciones cierran filas envolviendo al enemigo. Así es y lo sabéis, ahora toca reaccionar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En realidad ante la irrupción de Podemos lo que hace la derecha es algo muy inteligente, se despliega por las alas, como en una batalla de la antigüedad. Al oficial Abascal le toca el ala derecha, son órdenes, nada más, y al oficial Rivera el ala izquierda, después de las elecciones cierran filas envolviendo al enemigo. Así es y lo sabéis, ahora toca reaccionar.




yo creo que lo toca ahora es ver la secta.:XX::XX:


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> yo creo que lo toca ahora es ver la secta.:XX::XX:



Están tratando lo de Bescansa.
Rabiosa actualidad, gñé


----------



## Hermericus (7 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Jajajaja, pero quién cojones te crees que está detrás del fascismo siempre? pues el gran capital, absolutamente siempre.::



Ya.... por eso el Gran Capital siempre ha declrado la guerra (economica y militar) SIEMPRE a los paises 'fascistas'. 

A los paises rojos en cambio los deja en paz. Siempre es conveniente enseñar como se vive en un pais rojo para que los autóctonos no se echen al monte.


----------



## tv eye (7 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En realidad ante la irrupción de Podemos lo que hace la derecha es algo muy inteligente, se despliega por las alas, como en una batalla de la antigüedad. Al oficial Abascal le toca el ala derecha, son órdenes, nada más, y al oficial Rivera el ala izquierda, después de las elecciones cierran filas envolviendo al enemigo. Así es y lo sabéis, ahora toca reaccionar.





Temblando nos hallamos ::::::::::::::


----------



## Políticamente correcto (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Como decía, comprendo que quienes se dedican a limpiar váteres o coger fresas en Huelva, si les llegan más inmigrantes que compiten con ellos, se van a la puta ruina.
> 
> Pero no es mi problema.





Riemann dijo:


> ¡Cuánta alegría celebrar que los ahorros de *los españoles sean expropiados*!



A ti los españoles te importan una mierda, como has demostrado en este hilo, masonazo perro de presa de Soros.


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Te has perdido la parte de la bajada de impuestos, no?



Vox es un partido euroescéptico, defiende (de forma disimulada) la salida del euro, lo que significa convertir los ahorros a moneda devaluada y por tanto expropiar los ahorros de los españoles. Esto pone en su web





Así cualquiera baja impuestos: imprimiendo dinero :: 

Pero entonces el valor del dinero disminuye cuando uno vaya a comprar algo con él.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Oct 2018)

4motion dijo:


> *Tranquilo GILIPROGRE que yo tambien FUI DE LOS TUYOS.*



Permíteme que lo dude.

Saludos.


----------



## Lego (7 Oct 2018)

yo quiero ver el video de Un Hombre Blanco Hetero en disonancia cognitiva paralizante cuando vea que hay un partido que por fin habla con claridad de erradicar el feminazismo... pero es VOX :ouch:


----------



## favelados (7 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En realidad ante la irrupción de Podemos lo que hace la derecha es algo muy inteligente, se despliega por las alas, como en una batalla de la antigüedad. Al oficial Abascal le toca el ala derecha, son órdenes, nada más, y al oficial Rivera el ala izquierda, después de las elecciones cierran filas envolviendo al enemigo. Así es y lo sabéis, ahora toca reaccionar.



Esa no es una táctica que funcione y lo sabes por que el General D´Hondt diezma a todas las alas antes siquiera de empezar la batalla. Ese es el despliegue que quiere el henemijo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

"Las personas de bien de Brasil quieren dejar atrás el socialismo, no quieren un régimen como el de Venezuela. Quieren una economía liberal y proteger los valores familiares. No queremos que Brasil sea mañana lo que Venezuela es hoy".

@jairbolsonaro


----------



## zapatitos (7 Oct 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> *Ya.... por eso el Gran Capital siempre ha declrado la guerra (economica y militar) SIEMPRE a los paises 'fascistas'.
> 
> A los paises rojos en cambio los deja en paz. Siempre es conveniente enseñar como se vive en un pais rojo para que los autóctonos no se echen al monte.*



Si claro. Y por eso a Corea del Norte (sanciones económicas) Cuba (embargo de más de 40 años) o Venezuela (boicot y continuas amenazas de intervención militar) el Gran Capital los deja en paz.

Y a las dictaduras militares y fascistas de Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, franquistas, el Gran Capital les declaró la guerra hasta acabar con ellas. Más bien creo yo que las financió.

Anda a pastar borrego.

Saludos.


----------



## Urederra (7 Oct 2018)

Si VOX sabe crear comités y movimientos vecinales en lugares donde el paro ha hecho estragos, en sitios que se han despersonalizado debido a la inmigración, en zonas donde la seguridad y la delincuencia se ha multiplicado, VOX conseguirá muy buenos resultados.

Y el gran pellizco se lo dará a Podemos y a tradicionales votantes humildes de izquierda. Ese es su "target" natural.


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

¿Quién creéis que está mas cagado, el PP o PODEMOS?.


----------



## thermoshit15 (7 Oct 2018)

No tengo duda de que VOX va a crecer bestialmente. La gente de derechas no salimos a la calle a dar voces, tenemos otras cosas que hacer y no queremos que el sistema nos apunte con su sucio dedo. Los podemitas en cambio sí que petan las calles, pero básicamente porque su base electoral no tiene otra cosa que hacer que salir a hacer malabares, hacer bailar las rata-mascota y gritar consignas ultraizquierdistas. El resto estamos sacando adelante el país a base de asfixiantes impuestos para que ellos parasiten

El que hoy 10K personas hayan abarrotado VA, mutiplicado por este factor de cobardia y simpatia oculta me hace intuir que el nº de potenciales votantes es BRUTAL.

Tiempos emocionantes


----------



## tv eye (7 Oct 2018)

Urederra dijo:


> Si VOX sabe crear comités y movimientos vecinales en lugares donde el paro ha hecho estragos, en sitios que se han despersonalizado debido a la inmigración, en zonas donde la seguridad y la delincuencia se ha multiplicado, VOX conseguirá muy buenos resultados.
> 
> Y el gran pellizco se lo dará a Podemos y a tradicionales votantes humildes de izquierda. Ese es su "target" natural.



Es lo que pasó en Francia con el FN. Los franceses currantes de toda la vida son el grueso de su electorado. Cada día esta mas claro que ser pogre es claro síntoma de no haber doblado el lomo en condiciones en la puta vida.


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

thermoshit15 dijo:


> No tengo duda de que VOX va a crecer bestialmente. La gente de derechas no salimos a la calle a dar voces, tenemos otras cosas que hacer y no queremos que el sistema nos apunte con su sucio dedo.



Repito, cuánta emoción para que gobierne alguien que quiere *expropiar sus ahorros*.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> URNAS APURADAS:
> 
> EUA: Bolsonaro 72%
> Japão: Bolsonaro 79%
> ...



Apuração em Berlim: Ciro 34,8%, Haddad 20,9%, Bolsonaro 20,3

En Berlín y París, Bolsonaro tercero !

En lapón china Nueva Zelanda Australia gana con un 90%


----------



## rafasx (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Repito, cuánta emoción para que gobierne alguien que quiere *expropiar sus ahorros*.



Desde cuando los de derechas expropian ahorros?


----------



## Urederra (7 Oct 2018)

VOX tiene que ser un partido de barrio. De calle. Insertarse en los movimientos vecinales. Un partido de los de abajo. Callejero. Tiene que estar presente realmente en el bar de la esquina del barrio, en el supermercado donde se hace la compra todos los días, etc...


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

rafasx dijo:


> Desde cuando los de derechas expropian ahorros?



Tiene usted razón. Es una contradicción como una casa. Por eso es importante que la gente lo sepa. Quieren salir del euro que es *expropiar nuestros ahorros*.

Como ya dije antes, es un partido euroescéptico, alineado con la derecha identitaria y partidario de salir de la Unión Europea y del euro. Y lo dan a entender en su web.





Y salir del euro significa que el dinero que usted tiene en el banco se lo convertirán a pesetas devaluadas. Es decir, le expropian sus ahorros.


----------



## Croft (7 Oct 2018)

*Fernando Sánchez Dragó, Hermann Tertsch y Morante de la Puebla entre otros votarán a VOX*







Vox llena Vistalegre con un proyecto contra los extranjeros, el independentismo y el feminismo: "Los españoles, primero" | España


----------



## Nubica (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Tiene usted razón. Es una contradicción como una casa. Por eso es importante que la gente lo sepa. Quieren salir del euro que es *expropiar nuestros ahorros*.
> 
> Como ya dije antes, es un partido euroescéptico, alineado con la derecha identitaria y partidario de salir de la Unión Europea y del euro. Y lo dan a entender en su web.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo el dinero, sea en euros o en libras, no vale nada. 

Salir de la UE traería otras consecuencias, pero la pobreza iba a ser la misma. El problema no es la moneda, sino la política económica y laboral que nos ha llevado al abismo de la miseria.


----------



## pepetemete (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Tiene usted razón. Es una contradicción como una casa. Por eso es importante que la gente lo sepa. Quieren salir del euro que es *expropiar nuestros ahorros*.
> 
> Como ya dije antes, es un partido euroescéptico, alineado con la derecha identitaria y partidario de salir de la Unión Europea y del euro. Y lo dan a entender en su web.
> 
> ...



Menudo publireportaje. Definitivamente lo de VOX ha escocido y hay órdenes de "tirar a matar" con cualquier argumento insólito como el de nuestro compañero.


----------



## Escachador (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Tiene usted razón. Es una contradicción como una casa. Por eso es importante que la gente lo sepa. Quieren salir del euro que es *expropiar nuestros ahorros*.
> 
> Como ya dije antes, es un partido euroescéptico, alineado con la derecha identitaria y partidario de salir de la Unión Europea y del euro. Y lo dan a entender en su web.
> 
> ...



Si seguimos en el Euro seguirá el chantaje.


----------



## Rauxa (7 Oct 2018)

No esperaba menos de estos 3 cafres.


----------



## promocerdo (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Como ya dije antes, es un partido euro :bla: :bla: :bla:



parece que soros ha dado orden a su c.m. de hacer campaña en contra de vox.

cada dia me gusta mas este partido


por cierto, la puta de soros no ha dicho una sola verdad desde que esta en el foro, pero si que ha abierto muchos hilos intentando causar miedo y fugas de capitales.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Vox llena Vistalegre con la idea de suprimir las autonomías, derogar la ley de Memoria Histórica y deportar a los "ilegales" - RTVE.es


----------



## Señor Conservador (7 Oct 2018)

Daria un dedo de mi mano para ver a los Okupas, carteristas, ladrones y oenegetas cruzar los pirineos en modo exilio.
Gracias VOX.


----------



## dac1 (7 Oct 2018)

Esperemos que sea el principio de una nueva era para España


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> ¡Cuánta alegría celebrar que los ahorros de *los españoles sean expropiados*!



Tu debes ser el que pone los cafes en la logia, No?


----------



## Croft (7 Oct 2018)

*Después de escuchar hoy a Santiago Abascal en Vistalegre*

Pienso que en el Congreso de los Diputados va a repartir matraca de la buena a la izmierda, así como azotará a PP y C's, lo que no será malo porque los endurecerá.

¡Viva VOX!


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Tu debes ser el que pone los cafes en la logia, No?



A mí *expropiar los ahorros de los españoles* me parece horroroso. Pero si a ustedes les parece bien, pues que lo canten en sus mítines:

*Vota al partido patriota
el que tus ahorros expropia*


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Conchabado dijo:


> Jajaja jaja ahora va a hablar pastor de Vox. No me quiero perder su enfado, ir preparando las palomitas y las campurrianas. Jajajaja



Ya han dicho fascista y VOX en la misma frase con una diferencia de 5 segundos. Y eso que acaba de empezar


----------



## River in the street (7 Oct 2018)

Desde que entran en los mass mierda ya es algo imparable porque se hacen visibles a la viejada y la cincuenteañeria, porque en internet lo tienen petado desde hace tiempo. 

Gracias mass mierda porque el target viejuno ya está alcanzado


----------



## KinderWeno (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> blablabla




Debes de tener el culo en llamas y la garganta irritada de tanta bilis. Cagas dos o tres mensajes iguales cada puta hora y cada vez quedas en evidencia y das mas pena. Deja de floodear con las mismas mamarrachadas una y otra vez, ¿no ves que todos se rien de ti?


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Están descompuestos en La Secta, pobreticos. No saben ni cómo analizar esto de VOX más allá de recurrir al franquismo.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (7 Oct 2018)

Y la PUTa directora del ARA diciendo que VOX es anticatalan, que alli ya saben lo que es la ultraderecha franquista, porque llevan años sufriendo a Sociedad Civica Catalana.

Todo lo que no sea tener ellos el poder ABSOLUTO sobre Cataluña es fascismo.

Se huele el miedo, se les acaba el chiringo y no tienen plan B.

Que se jodan.

VIVA VOX.


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (7 Oct 2018)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Y la PUTa directora del ARA diciendo que VOX es anticatalan, que alli ya saben lo que es la ultraderecha franquista, porque llevan años sufriendo a Sociedad Civica Catalana.
> 
> Todo lo que no sea tener ellos el poder ABSOLUTO sobre Cataluña es fascismo.
> 
> ...



la ultraderecha se deben referir a esos post skins que ahora son de arran o similares, esos charnegos pegones que quieren tener contento al amo burgués

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 23:02 ----------




Riemann dijo:


> Tiene usted razón. Es una contradicción como una casa. Por eso es importante que la gente lo sepa. Quieren salir del euro que es *expropiar nuestros ahorros*.
> 
> Como ya dije antes, es un partido euroescéptico, alineado con la derecha identitaria y partidario de salir de la Unión Europea y del euro. Y lo dan a entender en su web.
> 
> ...



¿Y los que tenemos deudas? A ver si van a ganar por unanimidad, que aquí estamos todos empufados.


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Oct 2018)

Editorial: La nueva extrema derecha ya está aquí


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (7 Oct 2018)

Mis padres van a votar a VOX. Mis hermanos, y su familia, dos sobrinos...
De continuar asi VOX va a ser el nuevo SALVINI.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Oct 2018)

Tienen una pinta de ultra extrema derecha...


----------



## Políticamente correcto (7 Oct 2018)

Ya se han llevado el hilo del principal y lo han escondido en política, se ve que esto ha escocido. En cambio en el principal siguen hilos sobre Salvini, elecciones en Brasil, etc...


----------



## Lefri (7 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> Aburren diciendo que son extrema derecha
> 
> Si tienen una pinta de parroquianos q pa q



Mucho mejor que tener que aguantar a ideologias asesinas de extrema izquierda comunistas leninistas.

Ahí no hay aburrimiento. Ahí hay pobreza, hambre y muerte.

¿Que divertido verdad?


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

En la Secta ya ha lanzado uno el mensaje: VOX es anticonstitucional.
Joder, no acabamos de empezar y ya nos quieren echar.


----------



## El Promotor (7 Oct 2018)

*Echenique carga contra VOX: "Defender a España es defender a su gente trabajadora, no a su casta privilegiada"*

Hoy...

*Twitter -Pablo Echenique*

*A la gente que os habéis reunido en Vistalegre hoy: Si alguien defiende a una monarquía que puede delinquir con impunidad y cobra 20.000€ de sueldo público al mes, ese alguien no defiende a España. Defender a España es defender a su gente trabajadora, no a su casta privilegiada.*


Y hace dos días...

*Pablo Iglesias: "Debemos mandar a la oposición por muchos lustros al bloque de extrema derecha del PP, de Ciudadanos y de Vox"*


Dicho queda.


----------



## Lefri (7 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> En la Secta ya ha lanzado uno el mensaje: VOX es anticonstitucional.
> Joder, no acabamos de empezar y ya nos quieren echar.



¿No tiene vox en su programa mandar a la puta mierda a la secta?

Seguro que saca un millón de votos más.


----------



## Lego (7 Oct 2018)

soulonfire dijo:


> Es lo que pasó en Francia con el FN. Los franceses currantes de toda la vida son el grueso de su electorado. Cada día esta mas claro que ser pogre es claro síntoma de no haber doblado el lomo en condiciones en la puta vida.



LO más divertido viene cuando, ante el ascenso de partidos como FN, AfD o VOX, los "hintelectuales" de la "izquierda" acaban diciendo en la tele que esos partidos se nutren de los votos de los más burros, de los menos preparados, de los gañanes.

Que, claro, es lo que uno siempre espera oír de la izquierda, llamar animales sin cerebro a los trabajadores más desfavorecidos. :

Luego se extrañan de lo que les pasa.... No pueden ser tan gilipollas, aquí hay gato encerrado. Para mi que lo hacen a propósito, en serio.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

*Caras de preocupación en mi familia de izquierdas por la irrupción de VOX*

Dosis de realidad, han venido unos familiares de izquierdas a tomar algo.. Se acaban de ir.
Caras de preocupación ante el avance de VOX.. Estaba la Sexta de fondo, y las caras eran un poema a ver el mitin de VOX


Esto marcha señores


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

"Hacer España grande otra vez" para la tía esa es "España una grande y libre". 

MASS MIERDA en estado puro.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Oct 2018)

Carlos Bardem contra VOX.

Que Vistalegre se llene de fascistas sin complejos no significa nada salvo que ya no van de demócratas en partidos como PP y C’s. Pero que se muestren sin complejos hay que atribuirlo en parte a la continua presencia de “periodistas” ultras en las teles blanqueando el fascismo.

Twitter


----------



## Nubica (7 Oct 2018)

En Europa a todos los partidos que han tratado de defender los intereses de sus países en el sentido de controlar -o recortar- inmigración, controlar paguitas a ideologías como el feminismo, el progresismo, etc. se les ha llamado extrema derecha.

Y en ningún caso ha sido óbice para conseguir buenos resultados en las urnas.

Tampoco deberían contestar cada vez que les llamen extrema derecha. Los votantes de Vox no tienen aspecto de paguiteros o de gente que vota por votar, así que supongo que les dará igual si les llaman fascistas, extremoderechistas o lo que sea. 

Defenderse de esas tonterías es perder el tiempo y enredarse en temas que carecen de importancia. Sería interesante que empezaran a presentar a sus "figuras" y programas si tienen vocación de partido nacional, que la tendrán.


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

*Plan patriota,
el que tus ahorros expropia*

Vox pide la salida del euro que es expropiar nuestros ahorros. Cada euro sería convertido a una peseta devaluada.





Aunque con un lenguaje ambiguo ("recuperar el control de nuestra soberanía en aquello que nos afecta directamente"), es evidente que la moneda está entre aquello "que nos afecta directamente".

No pueden decirlo abiertamente, porque entonces nadie les votaría y si ganasen todo el mundo sacaría el dinero de España antes de que se lo expropien. Una salida del euro tiene que ser sorpresa. Pero ponen una frase ambigua que sirva de coartada para decir que ya lo habían puesto en su programa.

Sacado del programa de Vox en su web.


----------



## JMK (7 Oct 2018)

El Promotor dijo:


> Hoy...
> 
> *Twitter -Pablo Echenique*
> 
> ...



El brigadista motorizado es más casta que nadie.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (7 Oct 2018)

El Robocop Boludo que deje de decir boludeces.
¿Él y sus amiguitos de partido no son castuzos caraduras, metidos a política para enriquecerse y vivir bien sin dar un palo al agua?


----------



## Mineroblanco (7 Oct 2018)

Los de mi familia son de derechas y el tema les importa un pimiento.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Oct 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Carlos Bardem contra VOX.
> 
> Que Vistalegre se llene de fascistas sin complejos no significa nada salvo que ya no van de demócratas en partidos como PP y C’s. Pero que se muestren sin complejos hay que atribuirlo en parte a la continua presencia de “periodistas” ultras en las teles blanqueando el fascismo.
> 
> Twitter



Estos tipejos pijiprogres van a dar muchos votos a vox.

Algunos comentarios son para enmarcar:

_



Jaime de Berenguer
Jaime de Berenguer
@jaimeberenguer
·
1h
En respuesta a 
@carlosbardem
Carlos ¿podrías definirnos fascismo por favor?
velasco
velasco
@velascojmb
·
1h
Ya le has jodido la noche

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


----------



## JOF (7 Oct 2018)

Hasta nuestro amigo Pepo se ha acordado de VOX. Otro con el culo en llamas.

"La nueva España" dice, y pone esto. Te queremos Pepo.


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Hoy ha sido un jake mate al PP y a la izquierda. Dosis de realidad. España no tiene nada que ver con la de hace dos años


----------



## Nefersen (7 Oct 2018)

En la izmierda son tan tontos que piensan que llamando "facha" a Vox van a conseguir algo. Y han devaluado tanto la palabra a base de espetarla a todo el que no piense como ellos, que ya no tiene la menor fuerza. Mejor que los llamen "maricones" a ver si les funciona mejor.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (7 Oct 2018)

Gracias Riemann. Hace tiempo que me sirves de guía para formarme opiniones sobre diversos temas. Es matemático. Todo lo que defiendes, es pura basura masónica. Todo lo que atacas, es la última resistencia a vuestra pestilente (diría que hasta diabólica  idea del mundo.

Lo que sí te reconozco es la aparente falta de disimulo o doblez en tus opiniones. Hacen falta huev. para defender la vergonzosa invasión africana que estamos sufriendo como tu lo haces. O el feminazismo. O la globalización.

Ahora parece que te centras en VOX. Ya he dicho que no me gusta. No son para nada de fiar. Pero que tú les ataques inventando, exagerando o tergiversando a tu antojo lo que tú crees que quieren decir en su programa, me deja claro que por lo menos, han tocado hueso.


----------



## anonimo123 (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un jake mate al PP y a la izquierda. Dosis de realidad. España no tiene nada que ver con la de hace dos años



Y a ciudadanos, no te olvides de ese partido traidor. ciudadanos tiene que desaparecer, es mierda NWO


----------



## Arretranco_70 (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un jake mate al PP y a la izquierda. Dosis de realidad. España no tiene nada que ver con la de hace dos años



No, ha sido un pequeño arañazo al PP y a Podemos y un gran zarpazo a Ciudadanos. Otro más. Les den por culo. Esto les pasa por tibios y maricomplejines. Hace un año hubieran ganado las elecciones, pero no han sabido estar a la altura.


----------



## astroman (7 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Dosis de realidad, han venido unos familiares de izquierdas a tomar algo.. Se acaban de ir.
> Caras de preocupación ante el avance de VOX.. Estaba la Sexta de fondo, y las caras eran un poema a ver el mitin de VOX
> 
> 
> Esto marcha señores



la izquierda ispanica y el sentido comun son antagonistas


----------



## polnet (7 Oct 2018)

Ser de izquierdas y preocuparse por VOX, en vez de por Sanchez, Iglesias y toda su cuadrilla, es de subnormal profundo...


----------



## planpatriota (7 Oct 2018)

Hoy las bases de Cs y PP están muy preocupadas. Demostración de fuerza de un partido actualmente fuera del congreso


----------



## promocerdo (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Vox pide la salida del euro que es :bla: :bla: :bla: .



parece que soros ha dado orden a su c.m. de hacer campaña en contra de vox.

cada dia me gusta mas este partido


por cierto, la puta de soros no ha dicho una sola verdad desde que esta en el foro, pero si que ha abierto muchos hilos intentando causar miedo y fugas de capitales.


----------



## Perchas (7 Oct 2018)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> He estado en Vistalegre.
> 
> Ambiente algo caótico, gente con muchas ganas de participar, gritos al estilo plaza de toros, discursos variados y la sensación de que algo nuevo por fin se abre camino.
> 
> ...



*Me encanta su reflexion, creo que ha acertado en todo*.

¡Ah!, 2661 cometarios en la noticia del Pis, ya relegada en cuarta fila, deben estar cagadisimos, no creo que hayan conseguido tal participacion de los lectores en los ultimos tiempos


----------



## astroman (7 Oct 2018)

polnet dijo:


> Ser de izquierdas y preocuparse por VOX, en vez de por Sanchez, Iglesias y toda su cuadrilla, es de subnormal profundo...



es de cerebros lobotomizados y aburgesados,en este pais mola mas estar todos los dias haciendo brindis al sol y dar imagen,que mirar de frente los problemas reales.


----------



## Nefersen (7 Oct 2018)

Algo ha ocurrido.


----------



## Riemann (7 Oct 2018)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Ahora parece que te centras en VOX. Ya he dicho que no me gusta. No son para nada de fiar. Pero que tú les ataques inventando, exagerando o tergiversando a tu antojo lo que tú crees que quieren decir en su programa, me deja claro que por lo menos, han tocado hueso.



Me parece muy bien que a usted le guste salir del euro y expropiar los ahorros de los españoles para salir de la crisis. Pero hay que decirlo con claridad. La gente tiene derecho a saber lo que vota.

Salvini, homólogo de Vox, amenaza un día y otro con salir del euro. ¿Eso también me lo invento?

Sacan en su programa un cartel ambiguo que dice "tomar la soberanía en todo lo que nos afecta directamente". La moneda ¿no nos afecta directamente?

Y, repito, en este tema es lógico que mientan. Su homóloga francesa, Le Pen, sufrió una derrota electoral por proponer abiertamente salir del euro. A los franceses no les gustó que les quieran expropiar sus ahorros.

Por tanto, esto hay que decirlo. Que lo digan abiertamente y que la gente vote.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Oct 2018)

La portada del Periódico de mañana es brutal.

Twitter


----------



## Nubica (7 Oct 2018)

Hay gente a la que le gusta que le llamen facha. 
No sé si es porque no tienen ni idea de lo que significa o simplemente por llevar la contraria a los que van por la vida presumiendo de "extrema izquierda".

La verdad es que los comentarios que hay hoy por las redes sirven para darse cuenta del poco recorrido que tienen los izquierdistas. Se llenan la boca de democracia, derechos, igualdades... pero en el momento en que alguien -haciendo uso de esos derechos democráticos, libertades, igualdades y demás que tan bien les parecen para ellos- expresa su opinión, les sale enseguida la vena totalitarista que tienen y la falta total de respeto a las opiniones de los demás.

Han pensado -quizá acertadamente- que este país es su cortijo para hacer y deshacer a su gusto porque la verdad es que poca o ninguna oposición tienen. 
Igual es hasta bueno que vox consiga representación parlamentaria.


----------



## Rekt (7 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Salvini, homólogo de Vox, amenaza un día y otro con salir del euro. ¿Eso también me lo invento?



Por qué dices que Salvini es homólogo de Vox? Es el FN también homólogo de Vox? 

Me da que estás englobando a políticos que poco tienen que ver salvo una postura en principio anti-inmigrantes ilegales, pero poco más. Yo veo Vox más al estilo Wilders que Salvini, la verdad.


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Oct 2018)

Como esto siga así, el PP y Cs van a ser los primeros en decir que no quieren elecciones hasta 2020.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Oct 2018)

polnet dijo:


> Ser de izquierdas y preocuparse por VOX, en vez de por Sanchez, Iglesias y toda su cuadrilla, es de subnormal profundo...



El gran problema de España y causante de todos sus males es VOX.


----------



## promocerdo (8 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> [B
> Vox pide la salida del euro que es :bla: :bla: :bla: :bla: :bla: :bla:
> .





parece que soros ha dado orden a su c.m. de hacer campaña en contra de vox.

cada dia me gusta mas este partido


por cierto, la puta de soros no ha dicho una sola verdad desde que esta en el foro, pero si que ha abierto muchos hilos intentando causar miedo y fugas de capitales.


----------



## morethanafeeling (8 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> Me parece muy bien que a usted le guste salir del euro y expropiar los ahorros de los españoles para salir de la crisis. Pero hay que decirlo con claridad. La gente tiene derecho a saber lo que vota.
> 
> Salvini, homólogo de Vox, amenaza un día y otro con salir del euro. ¿Eso también me lo invento?



Vete a tomar por culo ya de una vez con tu discurso del miedo.

Europa no hace más que empobrecernos un día tras otro. ¿Porqué te preocupa tanto salir?

O se cambia Europa con nuevas políticas o no interesa seguir en ella, y eso cualquiera con dos dedos de frente se da cuenta.

Los primeros que tienen miedo de que España o Italia salgan de Europa son Francia o Alemania, que se quedan sin países esclavos.

Deja de vender el discurso pro-Soros esclavo del NWO.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Oct 2018)

Decoherente dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Lo de esta gente (y en especial, lo de esa familia) es que no me entra en la cabeza. En serio, no pueden ser humanos normales. Su profesión de actor se tiene que extender también a la realidad.
> 
> Es que no sé como definirlos, si patéticos, psicópatas, desgraciados, o todo junto.



Una verdad como un templo. Bardem solo hace papeles de hijo puta degenerado, no tiene ni que actuar. 

Cualquier otro tipo de papel no se lo ofrecerán jamás.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (8 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> ESPERO QUE LO DESINFECTEN DE CUCARACHAS MUGROSAS FASCISTAS AL ACABAR.



Comentario despreciable donde los haya, propio de un miserable.


----------



## planpatriota (8 Oct 2018)

Aquí la portada imparcial del Periodico



> http://subefotos.com/ver/?03139e061d2fe55f2ed691b5b0ac9828o.jpg


----------



## Nefersen (8 Oct 2018)

huzaan dijo:


> Comentario despreciable donde los haya, propio de un miserable.



Está muy feo reirte de los subnormales.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> aquí la portada imparcial del periodico



¡vuelve hitler!!!!


----------



## planpatriota (8 Oct 2018)

El PP califica a VOX de ultraderecha tras lo de Vistalegre

Según el portavoz 'popular', "que haya un partido de extrema derecha" como Vox "ha sido el sueño pretendido por el PSOE y por la izquierda". "Esa es una parte de la política de Pedro Sánchez", ha asegurado.

El PP cree que VOX es "el sueño pretendido por el PSOE" para ver a la derecha fragmentada


----------



## Nubica (8 Oct 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> La portada del Periódico de mañana es brutal.
> 
> Twitter



Se ve que es un medio imparcial totalmente.

Aparte de ser bastante infantil? el titular.


----------



## CASA (8 Oct 2018)

Mr Gunderson dijo:


> Yo por curiosidad me he acercado sobre las 12:30 y fuera había varios cientos de personas que no habían podido pasar, cada cierto tiempo los seguratas abrían la valla para dejar pasar a algunos, generando a veces una pequeña avalancha.
> 
> Parecían en su mayoría el votante típico del PP, de cincuenta y tantos para arriba, con aspecto normal estadísticamente hablando, no skins, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> ...





PedroPaez2 dijo:


> La portada del Periódico de mañana es brutal.
> 
> Twitter



Lo que es brutal son los comentarios,  de bonitos pa'arriba los están poniendo. 

Yo voy a votar a VOX en las próximas elecciones. Por supuesto, después del experimento de Podemos con mucha vigilancia. Personalmente no me caso con nadie. Si estos sacan la patíta, pues también, a tomar por saco y que pase el siguiente.

Si hay que mandar un partido a pastar en cada legislatura pues eso es lo que tendremos. Igual la regeneración pasa por ahí, puede ser una jodienda que sólo se pueda hacer limpia cada cuatro años pero es lo que nos queda yo desde luego si tengo que votar a un partido y en las siguientes elecciones a su prima lo voy a hacer.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 00:13 ----------


----------



## CASA (8 Oct 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> Una verdad como un templo. Bardem solo hace papeles de hijo puta degenerado, no tiene ni que actuar.
> 
> Cualquier otro tipo de papel no se lo ofrecerán jamás.



Narcisistas, es una patología muy extendida entre actores y políticos.


----------



## Snowball (8 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> El PP esta muy equivocado con estas declaraciones
> 
> Se acaba de suicidar pq sus votantes defienden TODOS los valores del discurso de hoy de Abascal
> 
> ...



Abascal lo ha clavado en el mitin de hoy. Ha avisado con antelación lo que el PP llamaria a los votantes de vox:

Ultraderecha y echarles la culpa de aupar a la izquierda...


----------



## CANCERVERO (8 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo mierdarrojos corriendo para el Este


----------



## Nefersen (8 Oct 2018)

Quiero recordaros que Abascal gaseó a 8 millones de judíos durante la guerra.


----------



## Lego (8 Oct 2018)

seacock dijo:


> El PP esta muy equivocado con estas declaraciones
> 
> Se acaba de suicidar pq sus votantes defienden TODOS los valores del discurso de hoy de Abascal
> 
> ...



Sí lo saben pero tienen jefes y servidumbres. No creo que puedan hacer otra cosa.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 00:47 ----------

Creo que a toda esta oleada de progres hablando de fascismo habría que responderles con una de estas imágenes.



















y así aprovechar el subidón a ver si aprenden algo.

También habría que invitarles a que pusieran en Google "Citas de Largo Caballero", pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> Sí lo saben pero tienen jefes y servidumbres. No creo que puedan hacer otra cosa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 00:47 ----------
> 
> ...



La ignorancia que tiene la borregada izquierdista de lo que era el ideario nazi o el fascista es solo propio de eso, de borregos lobotomizados.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (8 Oct 2018)

Si el acto ha sido hoy Domingo(que no lo se o si fue el Sabado noche), precisamente habia actividades por Madrid para las familias y gente que podria haber ido, hubieran estado mejor repartiendo papeles en Colon con el dia de la bicicleta y donde el tema de minusvalidos.

Lo se porque otros años se aprovechaba a eso y hace siglos los pijos casta del PP que si iban en contra del aborto y yo me descojonaba (pensando si si el problema es ese xD).

Han perdido muchos posibles asistentes.

Mejor que pillen dias que no haya nada o un Sabado.

Me alegra saber que el lleno ha sido absoluto y que repiten eso 20 veces, habra que hacerse simpatizante o algo., debe ser emotivo poder hablar claro y alto para criticar el estado Stalinista y progre que sufrimos.




VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> He estado en Vistalegre.
> 
> Ambiente algo caótico, gente con muchas ganas de participar, gritos al estilo plaza de toros, discursos variados y la sensación de que algo nuevo por fin se abre camino.
> 
> ...



Magnifico el análisis, empiezo a tener esperanza, últimamente me acojonaban ciertas noticias sobre como podian reventar el partido y convertirlo en uPyD y Ciudadanos 2... que algunos les votamos en su dia y estamos hasta los cojones de lo que acaba pasando.

En mi entorno familiar (exceptuando algunos familiares puntuales que son funcis y algo progres y aun asi incluso otros familiares funcis estan hasta los cojones del progresismo), casi todo el mundo su mentalidad seria de votarles, pero aun no lo tienen claro del todo.
A mi entorno amistades estan de progres hasta los cojones casi todos.
Pero parece que solo votariamos a Vox los que mas estamos al dia de la mierda y mas nos ha tocado los cojones la crisis.
Yo creo que algo esta cambiando y ademas de eso cada vez mas tranquilo de hablar de politica en mas sitios, estamos hasta coincidiendo gente con ideas u origenes distintos sobre Soros-Progresismo-etc

Yo creo que el resto de partidos, Soros y tal la esta cagando al acelerar todo tantisimo, con el PP la cosa estaba calentita y con Pedro Sanchez y la Viogen y pateras a todo trapo preveo hasta revoluciones de seguir asi y solo llevamos meses :XX:

Podemos va perdiendo poderes entre la gente joven que tenia consolidada.

El PP incapaz de tener cojones para emular a Franco aunque fuese al 50%, ni eso porque hay que mantener choriceo y mantener a mucho hijo de puta.

Pues nada.



CASA dijo:


> Lo que es brutal son los comentarios,  de bonitos pa'arriba los están poniendo.
> 
> Yo voy a votar a VOX en las próximas elecciones. Por supuesto, después del experimento de Podemos con mucha vigilancia. Personalmente no me caso con nadie. Si estos sacan la patíta, pues también, a tomar por saco y que pase el siguiente.
> 
> ...





Si lo de los comentarios empieza a acojonar a los grandes eso es bueno.

Lo mas cachondo que se estan usando comentarios para trollear a los que trataban de desinformar, no es como la escena de Vendetta, pero a pequeña escala lo es jajajajajja

Ya lo dijo FC, el modo de vida trolleando es la felicidad plena , sobre todo si es a Satanases del INfienro (no confundir con los moteros).



planpatriota dijo:


> El PP califica a VOX de ultraderecha tras lo de Vistalegre
> 
> Según el portavoz 'popular', "que haya un partido de extrema derecha" como Vox "ha sido el sueño pretendido por el PSOE y por la izquierda". "Esa es una parte de la política de Pedro Sánchez", ha asegurado.
> 
> El PP cree que VOX es "el sueño pretendido por el PSOE" para ver a la derecha fragmentada



Menudo tiro en el pie :XX:

A este paso van a perder a los votantes de banderita en la fachada o terraza, eso seria D.E.P para el PP que vivia de eso.


----------



## JOF (8 Oct 2018)

En el Mundo se acaban de cepillar la noticia de VOX en Vistalegre que tenía más de 1.300 mensajes por esta panfletada que viene a decir que no serán nunca nadie según los "expertos".

*Los expertos creen que Vox no debe preocupar al PP porque en la extrema derecha "no hay votos"*

Los expertos creen que Vox no debe preocupar al PP porque en la extrema derecha "no hay votos" | España

:8:


----------



## morethanafeeling (8 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> En el Mundo se acaban de cepillar la noticia de VOX en Vistalegre que tenía más de 1.300 mensajes por esta panfletada que viene a decir que no serán nunca nadie según los "expertos".
> 
> *Los expertos creen que Vox no debe preocupar al PP porque en la extrema derecha "no hay votos"*
> 
> ...



Control de daños, simplemente.

Viendo lo que está pasando en Europa los ejpertos tienen que ser rematadamente sucnormales para pensar que VOX no tiene margen para crecer mucho más. Al contrario, esto solo acaba de empezar.


----------



## CASA (8 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> En el Mundo se acaban de cepillar la noticia de VOX en Vistalegre que tenía más de 1.300 mensajes por esta panfletada que viene a decir que no serán nunca nadie según los "expertos".
> 
> *Los expertos creen que Vox no debe preocupar al PP porque en la extrema derecha "no hay votos"*
> 
> ...



Han abierto otro hilo con este mismo artículo. Pregunto lo mismo que en ese hilo quién firma el publireportaje? :XX::XX:

Una vez más los comentarios son impactantes. No sé si es que todo el mundo que está hasta las narices escribe o si es que hay muchísima gente hasta las narices, pero la verdad es que parece haber una cantidad brutal de gente que ya no pasa por el aro. Mucha gente hartísima de los panfletos manipuladores llamados periódicos.


----------



## 4motion (8 Oct 2018)

ya estabais TARDANDO en OCULTAR el Post en POLITICA mientras el PRINCIPAL lo teneis HECHO UNA PUTA MIERDA con BOTS como PROMOCERDO.

Vamos bien CALVO TRAIDOR de los COJONES.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 07:06 ----------




planpatriota dijo:


> El PP califica a VOX de ultraderecha tras lo de Vistalegre
> 
> Según el portavoz 'popular', "que haya un partido de extrema derecha" como Vox "ha sido el sueño pretendido por el PSOE y por la izquierda". "Esa es una parte de la política de Pedro Sánchez", ha asegurado.
> 
> El PP cree que VOX es "el sueño pretendido por el PSOE" para ver a la derecha fragmentada



ELLOS ya la cagan SOLOS , la derechita COBARDE y TRAIDORA que AHORA quiere aplicar un 155 DURO, son unas RISAS y que hacias CASCADO cuando erais GOBIERNO?

FUISTEIS y SOIS TRAIDORES.


----------



## juantxxxo (8 Oct 2018)

Riemann dijo:


> A los que se dedican a limpiar váteres o coger la fresa en Huelva y temen con razón que un inmigrante les quite el empleo, lo siento, no es mi problema.



El mono de feria subvencionado por Soros enseñando la patita. 

Eres un grandísimo HDP!!!!


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Oct 2018)

Buenos días,
Lo de Carlos Herrera en la COPE ha sido de vergüenza ajena.
Su resumen de Vistalegre: que queremos suprimir las CCAA y que arremetemos contra la inmigración, que la derecha se va a fragmentar, blablabla.
Hay que joderse, cargarse el perverso pesebre autónomico es maaaaalo! Jajajajaja!
Peperos on fire, a joderse!!!!!


----------



## 4motion (8 Oct 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Lo de Carlos Herrera en la COPE ha sido de vergüenza ajena.
> Su resumen de Vistalegre: que queremos suprimir las CCAA y que arremetemos contra la inmigración, que la derecha se va a fragmentar, blablabla.
> Hay que joderse, cargarse el perverso pesebre autónomico es maaaaalo! Jajajajaja!
> Peperos on fire, a joderse!!!!!



Es la COPE de BERGOGLIO la besa pies de INVASORES.

EL FOSFOROS un TRAIDOR MAS.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Oct 2018)

JOF dijo:


> En el Mundo se acaban de cepillar la noticia de VOX en Vistalegre que tenía más de 1.300 mensajes por esta panfletada que viene a decir que no serán nunca nadie según los "expertos".
> 
> *Los expertos creen que Vox no debe preocupar al PP porque en la extrema derecha "no hay votos"*
> 
> ...



Bolsonaro 46.3%


Se supone que un periódico imparcial publica las noticias, todas las noticias, y permite que los lectores saquen sus conclusiones. Actualmente la prensa se ha convertido en activista de las causas liberales, las tendencias marxistas y contraria a muerte a las ideas derechistas. Para ello solo, y lo hace sin ningún tapujo ni ocultarse, da cabida a trabajos de periodistas, colaboradores, editoriales, opiniones, que defiendan a la izquierda y que ataquen ferozmente a los candidatos de derecha y nos saturan con sus "sabias" y manipuladoras opiniones El atrevimiento y la falta de respeto llega a tal extremo cuando un país en elecciones libres escoge un candidato que no conviene a la izquierda, desvergonzadamente se une toda la prensa en ataques frenéticos y se atreven a poner en duda las capacidades de los pueblos con ofensas a su inteligencia. Se necesitarían cientos de víboras, cobras y serpientes cascabel para recoger el veneno que destilan estos periódicos en un solo dia. Por suerte existen otros medios para conocer la verdad antes de ser manipulada en las redacciones . Parece que aún no lo han entendido


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Oct 2018)

Ver a progres, podemitas y golpistas cagados, escupiendo veneno y echando bilis es una buena señal

Los españoles, primero !


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Oct 2018)

VOX: Un día en un pueblo gobernado por la extrema derecha | España | EL PAÍS

Por cierto, la invasión se acelera...

Más de mil inmigrantes rescatados en las costas andaluzas este fin de semana | España | EL PAÍS


----------



## patroclus (8 Oct 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> VOX: Un día en un pueblo gobernado por la extrema derecha | España | EL PAÍS
> 
> Por cierto, la invasión se acelera...
> 
> Más de mil inmigrantes rescatados en las costas andaluzas este fin de semana | España | EL PAÍS



Lo que yo pienso es en donde meten a esos 1000 inmigrantes y 400 o 500 que entran a diario. En España no hay CIEs ni albergues, ni pisos patera públicos para tantos pagapensiones.

Los centros de menas ya están colapsados, así que no se donde van a meter los que entren en adelante.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Oct 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver a progres, podemitas y golpistas cagados, escupiendo veneno y echando bilis es una buena señal
> 
> *Los españoles, primero* !



¿criticas a Democracia Nacional pero usas sus esloganes?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> ¿criticas a Democracia Nacional pero usas sus esloganes?



cuando les he criticado ?

Reig Pla asegura que los "feminismos ideológicos" se desarrollan “en un contexto mundialista de capitalismo tecno-nihilista que -para hacer de todo mercancía, incluido el cuerpo- ‘fagocita’ e ‘integra’ en el ‘sistema’ toda disidencia, incluso las propuestas de matriz marxista a las que ‘domestica’ y ‘comercializa’".


----------



## DEEP (8 Oct 2018)

Ahora mismo Antonio Baños de la Cup con el culo ardiendo sacando bilis contra Vox en rac1 grupo Godó.
Esto se pone emocionante.


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Oct 2018)

Ana Rosa acaba de decir que en las elecciones europeas Vox puede dar la sorpresa como la dió Podemos hace años.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

En telecirco y cangrena 3 están de los nervios


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Oct 2018)

de 2004 a 2011 gobierno ZP y PSOE







las renovables eran muy baratas...


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Oct 2018)

Cada moronegro que entra en este país cada a parasitar es un voto más para vox progretada. Lo que no sé si serán los suficientes.

Los amos nos quieren exterminar, pero no se lo vamos a poner fácil.


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Oct 2018)

En realidad a Ana Rosa no la he visto anti Vox, al contrario que la tertuliana rubia que está rabiosa y ha dicho absolutamente indignada que "Vox es como Trump"


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Oct 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> El PP califica a VOX de ultraderecha tras lo de Vistalegre
> 
> Según el portavoz 'popular', "que haya un partido de extrema derecha" como Vox "ha sido el sueño pretendido por el PSOE y por la izquierda". "Esa es una parte de la política de Pedro Sánchez", ha asegurado.
> 
> El PP cree que VOX es "el sueño pretendido por el PSOE" para ver a la derecha fragmentada



Ladrad malditos, ladrad.. que eco del ladrido no va a dar más que votos a Abascal.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 09:29 ----------




acitisuJ dijo:


> En realidad a Ana Rosa no la he visto anti Vox, al contrario que la tertuliana rubia que está rabiosa y ha dicho absolutamente indignada que "Vox es como Trump"



Perfecto, anda que no he oido yo a gente estar con Trump.


----------



## Anne B. (8 Oct 2018)

SI, pero no dicen en las tertulias el por qué, a ver si se atreven a hablar de las ayuditas y de como estan los barrios en España......


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Oct 2018)

Telecinco:

Vox triplica sus afiliados en un año y llena el palacio de Vistalegre


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Como estoy disfrutando, coño...ver a la telemierda sufrir es una sensación orgasmica.


----------



## Le Truhan (8 Oct 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Lo de Carlos Herrera en la COPE ha sido de vergüenza ajena.
> Su resumen de Vistalegre: que queremos suprimir las CCAA y que arremetemos contra la inmigración, que la derecha se va a fragmentar, blablabla.
> Hay que joderse, cargarse el perverso pesebre autónomico es maaaaalo! Jajajajaja!
> Peperos on fire, a joderse!!!!!



Se puede votar a vox por muchas razones pero lo de las autonomías ha es algo más que suficiente, es un puto cancer


----------



## JMK (8 Oct 2018)

Lo de suprimir las Autonosuyas es algo que llevamos años pidiendo en el foro. 

Solo por eso y aún a pesar que en las primeras sea tirar el voto... ya merece la pena.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

favelados dijo:


> Esa no es una táctica que funcione y lo sabes por que el General D´Hondt diezma a todas las alas antes siquiera de empezar la batalla. Ese es el despliegue que quiere el henemijo



Sí lo es, porque la izquierda ya lo ha hecho antes, por eso pongo que lo hacen tras la irrupción de Podemos. Muchos soldados del ala izquierda de la izquierda, podemos, son desertores (mercenarios contratados para la ocasión siguiendo el símil) que se pasarán a Vox o C,s, y viceversa, ahí está el juego. Si tu enemigo se ha desplegado por las alas para captar mercenarios allí (voto descontento), tú haces los mismo, fue inmediato pero sin repercusión, hasta ahora que el ataque por las alas de la izquierda ha funcionado con un gobierno psoe apoyado por podemos (ala izquierda de la batalla)

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 10:39 ----------




zapatitos dijo:


> Si claro. Y por eso a Corea del Norte (sanciones económicas) Cuba (embargo de más de 40 años) o Venezuela (boicot y continuas amenazas de intervención militar) el Gran Capital los deja en paz.
> 
> Y a las dictaduras militares y fascistas de Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, franquistas, el Gran Capital les declaró la guerra hasta acabar con ellas. Más bien creo yo que las financió.
> 
> ...



No te esfuerces, el sustrato fascista de este país crea estos engendros, no saben a qué clase social pertenecen y votan siempre a quién les va a joder la vida. Son simples tontos útiles, los soldaditos lobotomizados que se lanzan los primeros en una batalla para abrir camino y proteger a los demás que sí saben donde está su lugar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

votaré a vox por supervivencia


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

soulonfire dijo:


> Es lo que pasó en Francia con el FN. Los franceses currantes de toda la vida son el grueso de su electorado. Cada día esta mas claro que ser pogre es claro síntoma de no haber doblado el lomo en condiciones en la puta vida.



Pues háztelo mirar, vox está plagado de niños pijo rata que no han doblado el lomo en su vida, empezando por su amado líder Abascal.::


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues háztelo mirar, vox está plagado de niños pijo rata que no han doblado el lomo en su vida, empezando por su amado líder Abascal.::




no, esos son los piojosos de mugremos


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

Nubica dijo:


> Ahora mismo el dinero, sea en euros o en libras, no vale nada.
> 
> Salir de la UE traería otras consecuencias, pero la pobreza iba a ser la misma. El problema no es la moneda, sino la política económica y laboral que nos ha llevado al abismo de la miseria.



Vox es heredero de esa poítica neoliberal, son ellos.


----------



## todoayen (8 Oct 2018)

Si vox divide el voto de la derecha, la progrez no tiene que preocuparse, ni meterse en hilos a progrear.....


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

Lego dijo:


> LO más divertido viene cuando, ante el ascenso de partidos como FN, AfD o VOX, los "hintelectuales" de la "izquierda" acaban diciendo en la tele que esos partidos se nutren de los votos de los más burros, de los menos preparados, de los gañanes.
> 
> Que, claro, es lo que uno siempre espera oír de la izquierda, llamar animales sin cerebro a los trabajadores más desfavorecidos. :
> 
> Luego se extrañan de lo que les pasa.... No pueden ser tan gilipollas, aquí hay gato encerrado. Para mi que lo hacen a propósito, en serio.



Claro ves como la clase trabajadora se pega un tiro en el pie y encima les vas a aplaudir, claro que sí! son burros, y muy gordos además.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Claro ves como la clase trabajadora se pega un tiro en el pie y encima les vas a aplaudir, claro que sí! son burros, y muy gordos además.





la clase trabajadora por supuesto que va a votar a vox, que no te quepa la menor duda. La clase trabajadora está hasta las pelotas de la mano de obra barata que traen a este pais los invasores.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

Rekt dijo:


> Por qué dices que Salvini es homólogo de Vox? Es el FN también homólogo de Vox?
> 
> Me da que estás englobando a políticos que poco tienen que ver salvo una postura en principio anti-inmigrantes ilegales, pero poco más. Yo veo Vox más al estilo Wilders que Salvini, la verdad.



Vox es nacional catolicismo puro y duro, con asunción de ideología neoliberal idónea para mantenimiento del statuo quo actual de poder y riqueza, que en el caso de España es el de los herederos de los nacional católicos franquistas, ni más ni menos.


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Oct 2018)

Las 3 claves para entender el fenómeno VOX


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Claro ves como la clase trabajadora se pega un tiro en el pie y encima les vas a aplaudir, claro que sí! son burros, y muy gordos además.





Como trabajador solo viví bien con franco y con Aznar Hulio


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

a ver..



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vox es nacional catolicismo puro y duro, con asunción de ideología neoliberal idónea para mantenimiento *del statuo quo actual de poder y riqueza*, que en el caso de España es el de los herederos de los nacional católicos franquistas, ni más ni menos.




estatus quo actual de poder y riqueza se recuperará para los esapñoles con VOX.

Lo que lo tienen realmente jodido son las feminazis , gualtrapas, invasores y demás ralea tóxica, incluidos las putitas de Soros de Potemos


----------



## todoayen (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vox es nacional catolicismo puro y duro, con asunción de ideología neoliberal idónea para mantenimiento del statuo quo actual de poder y riqueza, que en el caso de España es el de los herederos de los nacional católicos franquistas, ni más ni menos.



No como la izquierda que lucha a brazo partido contra los oligopolios y abarata la luz, el gas, el cmbustible....etc.


----------



## Anne B. (8 Oct 2018)

Estoy viendo todo lo que se comenta de VOX, también el objetivo de ayer, y no cuentan el por qué la gente les apoya, me imagino que porque tienen miedo a que cale el mensaje ya que no tienen con qué rebatirlo, aqui siempre lo debatimos, solo dien que son ultraderecha y tal, la presentadora dice que no sabe, pero en qué planeta vive? que se lo pregunten a la gente de barrio............a las ayudas, a la inmigracion ilegal, a la delincuencia...........a todo.


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Oct 2018)

ANÁLISIS

*Las 3 claves para entender el fenómeno VOX*

Gonzalo Adán 8 octubre, 2018 09:50

Ni para Sociometrica ni para EL ESPAÑOL fue una sorpresa la masiva asistencia el domingo del encuento de Vistalegre. Y fueron pocos, porque las 13.000 personas que acudieron a la fiesta de la "derecha extrema" no eran sino una representación de los más de medio millón que actualmente dicen que votarían a VOX y que llevamos publicando desde noviembre de 2017. ¿Cuáles son las claves de este ascenso, y hasta dónde puede llegar?

*Rajoy o el principio de todas las cosas*

Rajoy era un lastre para el PP ya a principios de 2017. Desde el punto de vista de la opinión pública, sus decisiones y comparecencias eran percibidas lentas, aburridas y faltas de iniciativa. Su valoración como presidente era, mes a mes, la más baja de toda la historia. Y aún así, siguió ahondando la brecha con sus electores negándose a hablar sobre España, familia, vida o religión. Se le plantaron varios parlamentarios. No hizo ningún caso. No lideró ninguna reforma social ni echó para atrás las de Zapatero. Dio por buena la memoria histórica y la perspectiva de género ante la estupefacción de las bases. Se le percibió cobarde para acometer reformas estructurales sobre el sistema democrático, y a costa de no hablar de valores, topológicamente, sacó al PP del espectro ideológico de la derecha para colocarlo en tierra de nadie. Fue demasiado equidistante en Cataluña, y a costa de no enfadar, la sociedad civil le pasó por encima con banderas españolas antes de que se diera cuenta. Por último, la decadente arrogancia arriolista le hizo creer que el aparato le mantendría a salvo de una nueva reelección, en el convencimiento de que a los sufridos votantes del PP se les puede hacer de todo que siempre le volverían a votar. Perdió el contacto con una realidad generacional que ya no era suya.

*Las palanca final: los votantes mayores de 65 años*

No digo que todo eso fuera necesariamente así. Digo que así era lo que nos decían en las encuestas los votantes del PP, y así lo fuimos contando periódicamente en estas páginas. Su intención de voto bajó del 30% al 19%, con el acelerador en la crisis catalana, mientras subían también mes a mes tanto Ciudadanos como VOX. Obviamente en diferente proporción, pero de forma nítida e imparable. Con la lupa puesta, la clave del acelerador fue el colectivo de los más mayores, y así lo escribimos en abril de este año: “en los últimos meses las encuestas detectan que una proporción importante de mayores de 65 años está empezando a perder el miedo a cambiar de partido. Algo que ocurre o bien porque sus hijos lo han hecho ya y les empiezan a convencer sus argumentos, o bien porque la diferencia ideológica está dejando de ser un problema. En cualquier caso, a no ser que exista un giro copernicano en el PP, el goteo de fugas de este segmento -hasta ahora fiel-, va a ser imparable”. Pues bien, el goteo se hizo visible el domingo en Vistalegre. Cierto es que la fuga principal lo fue, y lo sigue siendo a Ciudadanos, pero la lluvia fina en forma de apoyos que iba cayendo sobre la siglas de VOX y su programa escueto, claro, sin ambages ni complejos, si bien pequeña en cantidad es de mucho mayor calado, pues mantengo que los motivos expuestos en el primer párrafo, instalados en la mente de los más mayores, son de difícil reversibilidad.

*Si Podemos es extrema izquierda, porqué no una extrema derecha*

Puede ser que Pablo Casado haya frenado estas fugas, y que en el momento actual se estén repartiendo promesas de vuelta atrás a los colectivos descontentos que ha ido dejando el PP en los dos últimos años, pero le va a costar, y tal y como hemos escrito varias veces, sobre todo en relación a Podemos, no sirven recetas antiguas que minimizan los riesgos con argumentos de sociología barata. Acuerdense de donde leyeron esto primero: ni la extrema derecha tiene pocos votos en España, ni Abascal es un friki, ni sus dirigentes unos fachas, ni el programa electoral es de ultraderecha. A nadie de los 10.000 que el domingo gritaban vivas a España se les escapa que apoyan a un partido que hoy no sacaría más de 5 escaños, pero la democracia española ya es mayor de edad, más europea, más fragmentada, y ha cambiado la percepción de voto útil hacia un concepto de voto estratégico. VOX resurge en este contexto, pentapartidista, simétrico en cuanto a posicionamiento ideológico, y sustentado entre mayores de 65 que usan watsapp, y que se han quitado el sentido de culpa no votando al PP cuando lo habían hecho “in extremis” y “con la nariz tapada” en las últimas dos convocatorias.

*** Gonzalo Adán es doctor en Psicología Social y director de Sociométrica.

Las 3 claves para entender el fenómeno VOX


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> no, esos son los piojosos de mugremos



No, la realidad es la que es, aunque no tú no la aceptes. Abascal no ha dado un palo al agua en su vida, de las faldas de su madre pasó a las faldas del partido y ahora, siguiendo órdenes, a las faldas de otro partido, mientras haya tontos útiles disparándose en el pie así será. Mientras en podemos hablan de subir impuestos a grandes multinacionales y multimillonarios y bajárselo a autónomos y clases trabajadoras... pero los tontos útiles están mirando el dedo y no la luna, votar a Vox, nos vamos a reir.


----------



## todoayen (8 Oct 2018)

Yo ya le di la oportunidad a Rivera, otros se la dieron a Iglesias....no se estan dejando la piel, por tanto.....nunca mas por mi parte.

A politica se va a luchar y morir, son defensores del pueblo como los soldados, es lo qe se espera de ellos y por eso se les paga bien.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No, la realidad es la que es, aunque no tú no la aceptes. Abascal no ha dado un palo al agua en su vida, de las faldas de su madre pasó a las faldas del partido y ahora, siguiendo órdenes, a las faldas de otro partido, mientras haya tontos útiles disparándose en el pie así será. Mientras en podemos hablan de subir impuestos a grandes multinacionales y multimillonarios y bajárselo a autónomos y clases trabajadoras... pero los tontos útiles están mirando el dedo y no la luna, votar a Vox, nos vamos a reir.





si, a los ricohs, ya lo sabia. Hay que financiar de alguna manera a las feminazis y a los invasores.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Oct 2018)

la izquierda anticapitalista y antisistema no se da cuenta que cuanto mas ataca a los estados nacionales y empresas nacionales

mas se devaluan sus monedas y sus activos

la banca internacional y globalista encantada, comprando a precio de derribo y financiando toda clase de ongs, medios, activistas muy de izquierdas

cuanto mas de izquierda mas descuento en la compra del paquete de miles de viviendas !


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> la clase trabajadora por supuesto que va a votar a vox, que no te quepa la menor duda. La clase trabajadora está hasta las pelotas de la mano de obra barata que traen a este pais los invasores.



Los invasores no traen mano de obra barata, son pobres desgraciados que no saben ni donde ir para poder comer todos los días y cogen cualquier trabajo a cualquier precio. Quién hace eso son los esclavistas del s. XXI, los neoliberales, y muchos están en Vox, que lo sepas. Si te ganan con el bla bla bla de la inmigración es para luego metértela de pleno, o bien para hacerte a ti tan pobre que aceptes cualquier cosa con tal de comer, así ya no hace falta inmigración, pero claro no estamos en la época en la que las españolas tenían 10 hijos de media, ¿verdad? Pues ya me dirás como, estos señoritos (que lo son), van a seguir teniendo esclavitos... Serás tú, tonto!


----------



## todoayen (8 Oct 2018)

Podemos bajando impuestos.....si claro, y Sanchez convocando elecciones

Jo,jo,jo

Esa es buena


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Como trabajador solo viví bien con franco y con Aznar Hulio



Sería en el tardofranquismo, y no precisamente gracias a Franco, otro cantar es que hubieras sido trabajador hasta el 59, auténticos esclavos. El tardofranquismo frenó más esa arcadia que usted recuerda, si usted lo recuerda como un tiempo feliz estando a años luz del resto de europa imagínese como lo recordaría con una democracia tipo Francia, estado del bienestar puro y duro. Y eso fue así gracias a vivir contra el comunismo, no a Franco, que muy a su pesar tuvo que abrir el país con el turismo y alguna otra cosa. Ya le digo, muy a su pesar tuvo usted un momento feliz, pero ni punto de comparación con el resto europeo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sería en el tardofranquismo, y no precisamente gracias a Franco, otro cantar es que hubieras sido trabajador hasta el 59, auténticos esclavos. El tardofranquismo frenó más esa arcadia que usted recuerda, si usted lo recuerda como un tiempo feliz estando a años luz del resto de europa imagínese como lo recordaría con una democracia tipo Francia, estado del bienestar puro y duro. Y eso fue así gracias a vivir contra el comunismo, no a Franco, que muy a su pesar tuvo que abrir el país con el turismo y alguna otra cosa. Ya le digo, muy a su pesar tuvo usted un momento feliz, pero ni punto de comparación con el resto europeo.





que no enteras, mozu. Que los trabajadores están hasta las pelotas de que los politicos progre-mierdas les quiten su dinero para pagar las mamandurrias a las feminazis y a los invasores.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> a ver..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te enteras de nada, pero vamos, lo mismo hasta viene bien que vox os dé una hostia ultranacionalista y católica de las buenas. A ver si así aprendéis a qué clase social pertenecéis, para los dirigentes de vox eres escoria, pero ya te darás cuenta.


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Oct 2018)

*Órdago de Vox contra Casado y Rivera de cara a las europeas de 2019

Los de Santiago Abascal abarrotan el recinto para exigir al Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez elecciones anticipadas
*
Gregoria Caro 08/10/2018

*Aquello que anheló Podemos en 2014 y 2017, lo consiguió ayer Vox. La formación más a la derecha del espectro político nacional abarrotó el palacio de Vistalegre* con, según sus dirigentes, 10.000 asistentes y otros 3.000 en el exterior. Los allí presentes, al ritmo de Manolo Escobar, ondearon centenares de banderas de España que hicieron tangible el repunte de la formación en los últimos sondeos. «Ya ninguna empresa de encuestas se atreve a ocultarnos, tendremos representación en el Congreso», aseguró el presidente de Vox, Santiago Abascal, que sacó pecho después de que el barómetro del CIS de septiembre estimase un 1,4% de crecimiento y la posibilidad de uno o dos diputados. El acto, bajo el lema «Elecciones ya», sirvió para hacer campaña y acusar al presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, de pactar con los separatistas y de «arruinar España» por la vía del diálogo y de la «tibieza».

Los de Abascal exigieron, dentro de las 100 medidas que proponen para el país, la supresión de la autonomía de Cataluña, la creación de un Estado unitario y la ilegalización de los grupos que persiguen la ruptura de España. Y, además, demandaron la derogación «inmediata» de la ley de Memoria Histórica, la que es piedra angular del Gobierno y, por ello, uno de los principales imanes de votos de Vox. El fundador del partido, José Antonio Ortega Lara, reconoció que «sus propuestas son arriesgadas, pero necesarias». Y atribuyó el crecimiento de militantes a que Vox es un «instrumento al servicio de España, no de los golpistas, los separatistas y los traidores». Pero ayer no sólo se cargó con dureza contra Sánchez, sino también hacia Pablo Casado y Albert Rivera.

«La veleta naranja»

Entre gritos de «¡presidente, presidente!», Abascal lanzó un órdago al Partido Popular y a Ciudadanos tachándoles de ser la «derechita cobarde que se esconde» y la «veleta naranja que cambia de opinión» a conveniencia. Para el líder de Vox ellos son los culpables de que «los socios de los enemigos de España» llegasen a La Moncloa. Por su parte, la presidenta de Vox en Madrid, Rocio Monasterio, consideró que Vox es «la alternativa» debido a que el bipartidismo «caducó por la corrupción». De hecho, en el partido se estima que haya un trasvase de medio millón de votos populares. Abascal, en este contexto, pidió a los asistentes que no hicieran caso al PP y a Cs cuando apelasen al voto útil. «Os van a culpabilizar, los mismos que permitieron que gobernara la izquierda os dirán que sois culpables ahora, pero no les hagáis caso, no tengáis miedo», insistió el líder de Vox, buscando el compromiso de sus afiliados que se han triplicado –de 3.400 a más de 10.500– desde 2017 hasta la fecha. La personación como acusación popular en las causas contra los líderes del «procés» ha potenciado el protagonismo de Vox en el último año. Igual que sus querellas contra Sánchez por los plagios en su tesis, y contra el juez belga que admitió la demanda de Puigdemont contra el magistrado del Tribunal Supremo Pablo Llarena. 

Órdago de Vox contra Casado y Rivera de cara a las europeas de 2019


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

todoayen dijo:


> No como la izquierda que lucha a brazo partido contra los oligopolios y abarata la luz, el gas, el cmbustible....etc.



De momento han suprimido el impuesto al sol, algo es algo ¿no? tampoco se le puede pedir más al psoe, esperemos que la presión de podemos consiga el balance neto. Y te recuerdo que es podemos quién pide nacionalización y encausamiento de las eléctricas... ¿y vox qué dice? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## todoayen (8 Oct 2018)

Franco, ese militar bajito que andaba a su bola en Africa y tuvo que venir a parar el genocidio izquierdista de los que venian a ayudar a los povres......y crearon un dictador.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 09:31 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vox es nacional catolicismo puro y duro, con asunción de ideología neoliberal idónea para mantenimiento del statuo quo actual de poder y riqueza, que en el caso de España es el de los herederos de los nacional católicos franquistas, ni más ni menos.





Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> De momento han suprimido el impuesto al sol, algo es algo ¿no? tampoco se le puede pedir más al psoe, esperemos que la presión de podemos consiga el balance neto. Y te recuerdo que es podemos quién pide nacionalización y encausamiento de las eléctricas... ¿y vox qué dice? :XX::XX::XX:



Deseando ver el resultado en mi recibo para comerme el owned, caballero.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Oct 2018)

La izmierda tiene miedo y frio. 

Eso me nutre.


----------



## todoayen (8 Oct 2018)

Eso si, ahora Pavlo podra poner paneles y hasta ganara dinerito......si no tienes un chatel te jodes por pobre


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

todoayen dijo:


> Podemos bajando impuestos.....si claro, y Sanchez convocando elecciones
> 
> Jo,jo,jo
> 
> Esa es buena



No os enteráis de nada, os ponen la zanahoria nacional católica y gracias al sustrato facha de 80 años picáis como pardillos:

Podemos acuerda con el PSOE bajar impuestos a autónomos y el IVA de primera necesidad | EXPANSION


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No te enteras de nada, pero vamos, lo mismo hasta viene bien que vox os dé una hostia ultranacionalista y católica de las buenas. A ver si así aprendéis a qué clase social pertenecéis, para los dirigentes de vox eres escoria, pero ya te darás cuenta.




el que os ha dado una hostia de las buenas es el chepas y su chalet de lujo en la sierra.:XX::XX:

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 11:34 ----------


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sería en el tardofranquismo, y no precisamente gracias a Franco, otro cantar es que hubieras sido trabajador hasta el 59, auténticos esclavos. El tardofranquismo frenó más esa arcadia que usted recuerda, si usted lo recuerda como un tiempo feliz estando a años luz del resto de europa imagínese como lo recordaría con una democracia tipo Francia, estado del bienestar puro y duro. Y eso fue así gracias a vivir contra el comunismo, no a Franco, que muy a su pesar tuvo que abrir el país con el turismo y alguna otra cosa. Ya le digo, muy a su pesar tuvo usted un momento feliz, pero ni punto de comparación con el resto europeo.



Claaaro, muy a su pesar Franco convirtió a España en la 8ª potencia industrial del mundo en los años 70.
Que sí, que sííiiiiiiii.... ::


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> que no enteras, mozu. Que los trabajadores están hasta las pelotas de que los politicos progre-mierdas les quiten su dinero para pagar las mamandurrias a las feminazis y a los invasores.



Eso no es así, que se diga desde medios interesados no quiere decir que sea realidad. Pon datos oficiales, cifras, etc y vemos que hay de cierto. 

Con la inmigración te va a tocar vivir, quieras o no, porque en España la gente no tiene hijos, es así de sencillo, una simple regla de tres. Que se debe ordenar esa inmigración, pues claro, estoy de acuerdo, pero de ahí a decir fuera inmigrantes, se llevan nuestra riqueza etc hay un mundo, y ese mundo es el engaño de parte interesada, por cierto empresarios que seguro que contratan mano de obra esclava y luego van al vox a comeros el tarro a los tonticos:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## todoayen (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No os enteráis de nada, os ponen la zanahoria nacional católica y gracias al sustrato facha de 80 años picáis como pardillos:
> 
> Podemos acuerda con el PSOE bajar impuestos a autónomos y el IVA de primera necesidad | EXPANSION



Ah, bueno si la propuesta ya ha entrado en vigor me tengo que callar.

A cuanto sale ahora entonces el autonomo?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Oct 2018)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> el que os ha dado una hostia de las buenas es el chepas y su chalet de lujo en la sierra.:XX::XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 11:34 ----------



Y no olvides que Franco vuelve ala plaza de Oriente, .... y con honores militares :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 11:40 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eso no es así, que se diga desde medios interesados no quiere decir que sea realidad. Pon datos oficiales, cifras, etc y vemos que hay de cierto.
> 
> Con la inmigración te va a tocar vivir, quieras o no, porque en España la gente no tiene hijos, es así de sencillo, una simple regla de tres. Que se debe ordenar esa inmigración, pues claro, estoy de acuerdo, pero de ahí a decir fuera inmigrantes, se llevan nuestra riqueza etc hay un mundo, y ese mundo es el engaño de parte interesada, por cierto empresarios que seguro que contratan mano de obra esclava y luego van al vox a comeros el tarro a los tonticos:XX::XX::XX:



Espero que seas sodomizada y multiculturizada por una manada de inmis.... ah wait... eso es tu mayor anhelo...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eso no es así, que se diga desde medios interesados no quiere decir que sea realidad. Pon datos oficiales, cifras, etc y vemos que hay de cierto.
> 
> Con la inmigración te va a tocar vivir, quieras o no, porque en España la gente no tiene hijos, es así de sencillo, una simple regla de tres. Que se debe ordenar esa inmigración, pues claro, estoy de acuerdo, pero de ahí a decir fuera inmigrantes, se llevan nuestra riqueza etc hay un mundo, y ese mundo es el engaño de parte interesada, por cierto empresarios que seguro que contratan mano de obra esclava y luego van al vox a comeros el tarro a los tonticos:XX::XX::XX:




Qué datos quieres que te dé??económicos??

El crecimiento de la economía española se desacelera en verano - Economía - El Periódico de Aragón


Crecen las señales de que la economía española se desacelera | EXPANSION



En España hay un refrán muy conocido en sus clases populares que dice lo siguiente..

"tiempo de rojos, hambre y piojos"


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Claaaro, muy a su pesar Franco convirtió a España en la 8ª potencia industrial del mundo en los años 70.
> Que sí, que sííiiiiiiii.... ::



Eso es sencillamente mentira, no se fue octava potencia hasta el 92, y como hemos visto rencientemente éramos un gigante con los pies de barro, gracias a la herencia ladrona del fascismo franquista, que es el que nos ha hundido en la mierda.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 11:45 ----------




Nota dijo:


> el que os ha dado una hostia de las buenas es el chepas y su chalet de lujo en la sierra.:XX::XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 11:34 ----------



Eso es cainismo, el chalet no lo ha pagado con dinero robado a los españoles y escondido en Suiza como tienen en la derecha, sino con su trabajo y prosperando desde abajo. Y claro eso jode a la España cainita, que prefiere ver a su vecino más jodido que a uno mismo en vez de luchar juntos aunque a él le vaya algo mejor. Más tonto no se puede ser, bueno sí.


----------



## todoayen (8 Oct 2018)

Menos mal que llego Felipon y lo arreglo todo quitandonos esa industria facha que daba trabajo y permitia formar familias


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Eso es sencillamente mentira, no se fue octava potencia hasta el 92, y como hemos visto rencientemente éramos un gigante con los pies de barro, gracias a la herencia ladrona del fascismo franquista, que es el que nos ha hundido en la mierda.



Falso. 

La culpa de todo es de Franco. Franco tiene culpa de que seas una cerda sifilitica anorgasmica e infollable jojojojojojojojo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Oct 2018)

Iceta llamó a Santamaría el 1-O pidiendo que retirara la Policía de los colegios electorales | Cataluña


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

todoayen dijo:


> Ah, bueno si la propuesta ya ha entrado en vigor me tengo que callar.
> 
> A cuanto sale ahora entonces el autonomo?



Más:

El Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza rebaja el IBI a viviendas, locales y pequeños comercios entre un 3 % y un 12 %

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 11:48 ----------




Nota dijo:


> Qué datos quieres que te dé??económicos??
> 
> El crecimiento de la economía española se desacelera en verano - Economía - El Periódico de Aragón
> 
> ...



Claro que va mal la economía, pero por culpa de políticas liberales que lleva vox en su adn, vais a saltar de la sartén para caer en las brasas :ouch:

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 11:50 ----------




todoayen dijo:


> Menos mal que llego Felipon y lo arreglo todo quitandonos esa industria facha que daba trabajo y permitia formar familias



En eso estamos de acuerdo, fue el precio de Europa, un encaje obligado donde nos tocó ser un país de servicios, degradando nuestra mano de obra y con un paro estructural que la retroalimentara. Pues bien, vox es más lo mismo y peor.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Más:
> 
> El Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza rebaja el IBI a viviendas, locales y pequeños comercios entre un 3 % y un 12 %
> 
> ...










---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 11:51 ----------

todo lo que toca la izmierda lo convierte en mierda.

La desaceleración del crecimiento de la economía española sigue durante el verano, según Airef - elEconomista.es

Las 50 veces que los socialistas negaron la crisis - ABC.es


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


>



¿Qué me quieres decir con una foto? En serio, ¿os movéis por estas cosas sacadas en un momento dado y fuera de contexto? ¿De verdad sois tan cortitos? si crees que ahora trabajas como un esclavo prepárate cuando desembarque el nacional catolicismo que además cree que tu condición de nacimiento es únicamente esa. Nos vamos a reir.


----------



## todoayen (8 Oct 2018)

Baja el IBI pero sube la energia y el ipc, el neto sale positivo para el contribuyente o sigue negativo?

Esa es la cuestion


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Qué me quieres decir con una foto? En serio, ¿os movéis por estas cosas sacadas en un momento dado y fuera de contexto? ¿De verdad sois tan cortitos? si crees que ahora trabajas como un esclavo prepárate cuando desembarque el nacional catolicismo que además cree que tu condición de nacimiento es únicamente esa. Nos vamos a reir.



Tú comentario me recuerda mucho al que hacían los antipodemitas cuando podemos salió a luz.

"si crees que ahora estamos mal, prepárate cuando gobierne Podemos":XX::XX::XX:

Sigo disfrutando del día.


----------



## Anne B. (8 Oct 2018)

ha dicho algo el de la secta?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> ha dicho algo el de la secta?





ayer la mujer de Ferraras en un acto de sinceridad expontanea dedicó parte de su programa de debatir DE "como podemos parar a VOX".:XX::XX:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Oct 2018)

todos los medios histericos diciendo atencion

que los paises democraticos deben darse instrumentos para evitar el discurso de VOX

los mismos que han puesto y blanquean a okupas, delincuentes, bandas latinas, narcos, golpistas, inmigrantes ilegales que no trabajan, reciben toda clase de ayudas y tienen antecedentes en el espacio publico...


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Oct 2018)

*El Gobierno y el PSOE reconocen preocupación por Vox: las imágenes "causan miedo"* 

*Maroto dice que votar a Abascal se puede traducir en que el presidente Sánchez tenga más fácil estar otros cuatro años en La Moncloa

Rivera evita hablar pero dice que su ascenso dependerá de "lo bien" que lo haga el resto de partidos*

El Periódico / Agencias Madrid - Lunes, 08/10/2018

La ministra de Trabajo, Migraciones y Seguridad Social, Magdalena Valerio, ha reconocido este lunes que "causan miedo" las imágenes del multitudinario acto celebrado por Vox este domingo en el Palacio de Vistalegre de Madrid por el discurso "xenófobo, machista y homófobo" que defiende el partido. En declaraciones a la Cadena Ser, Valerio ha apuntado que las encuestas no reflejan que haya "muchas personas" en España dispuestas a votar a formaciones de "extrema derecha" como Vox. Sin embargo, *ha insistido en reconocer "cierto miedo" por el acto, en el que ha lamentado que se defendieron mensajes "xenófobos, machistas y homófobos"*. :XX:

A su juicio, mensajes políticos como el de Vox en ocasiones "calan" en ciertos sectores de la sociedad "con problemas" porque ofrecen "soluciones fáciles" a los problemas, como cerrar las fronteras a la inmigración. "Siempre dan soluciones fáciles a problemas muy complejos. Puede haber personas que vivan con problemas y se sientan atraídas por ese tipo de mensajes", ha dicho sobre el partido liderado por Santiago Abascal. En al misma línea, la presidenta del PSOE, Cristina Narbona, ha afirmado este lunes que le "preocupa y mucho" el tipo de manifestaciones que se escucharon ayer en el multitudinario acto que celebró Vox en Vistalegre, y ha advertido de que las "mujeres son las grandes perjudicadas del giro a la derecha que tuvo ayer todo su esplendor con Vox". 

En su opinión, la derecha española parece que está "compitiendo por retroceder y por ahondar en la brecha de desigualdad", y ha señalado en Antena 3 que lo mismo hacen en Catalunya, donde PP y Cs no compiten por ofrecer un proyecto ilusionante a los catalanes que quieren quedarse en España, sino que compiten para ver quién es más duro contra el independentismo. *Vox llenó este domingo el Palacio de Vistalegre de Madrid* con unas 10.000 personas que defendieron a la "España viva", una España que ha "resucitado" y que, según su presidente, Santiago Abascal, contará con representación parlamentaria en las próximas elecciones generales.

Voto útil del PP, silencio en Cs

Por su parte, el vicesecretario de Organización del PP, Javier Maroto, ha advertido que la división del electorado de centro derecha "sería perpetuar el actual Gobierno de izquierdas". "Cualquier voto a Vox significa tener a Pedro Sánchez cuatro años más como presidente del Gobierno", ha subrayado Maroto en declaraciones en Antena 3. Durante el acto, varios dirigentes del Comité Ejecutivo Nacional de Vox resumieron sus 100 propuestas de cara a las próximas elecciones generales entre las que destaca la propuesta de suspensión de las autonomías como solución al problema catalán. En este sentido, Maroto ha criticado esta propuesta, de la que ha dicho que "queda muy bien en una frase", pero, según ha explicado, para llevarla a cabo se necesita un referéndum para cambiar la Constitución, algo que "daría alas a los 'podemitas' para proclamar la República". Precisamente, PP y Cs pugnan por la derecha que quiere mano dura en Catalunya.

Desde el partido naranja, Albert Rivera, no ha querido opinar sobre el acto de Vox porque ese es un error "de los viejos partidos", pero sí ha reflexionado que el ascenso o no de lo que esta formación representa dependerá "de los bien" que lo haga el resto. "Si PP y PSOE hubieran ofrecido respuestas del siglo XXI probablemente estaríamos en un mapa de dos partidos y no de cuatro", ha expuesto. Además, se ha aferrado al discurso de que los viejos partidos están pendientes de los demás y "se olvidan de los ciudadanos". "Hay que hablar de los españoles. Respeto a los que hacen actos con más o menos gente, pero quiero liderar una nueva etapa política", ha reiterado. Dicho esto, ha señalado que la fuerza de Vox se medirá en las urnas, aunque en su opinión hay "muchos más votantes liberales y proeuropeos" que de ultraderecha. Su obligación como presidente de Ciudadanos es ofrecer "ilusión y cambio".

Por último, el expresidente del Gobierno José María Aznar ha señalado este lunes de que él legó un espacio electoral unido (desde la derecha hasta la frontera con el PSOE) que ahora está "troceado" en tres -PP, Cs y Vox-, y ha reiterado la necesidad de refundar el centroderecha. "Cuando yo dejé el Gobierno en 2004 legué un espacio electoral unido. Hoy ese espacio está dividido en tres y eso es muy mala noticia", ha insistido

El Gobierno y el PSOE reconocen preocupación por Vox


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

todoayen dijo:


> Baja el IBI pero sube la energia y el ipc, el neto sale positivo para el contribuyente o sigue negativo?
> 
> Esa es la cuestion



Sigue negativo, pero si crees que vox, castuzos empoderados te lo van a arreglar me meo de la risa. Lo quieras ver o no, el brazo de podemos agarrando al psoe está consiguiendo cosas, así es lo quieras o no. Y si no tenemos un salario mínimo de más de mil euros no es por culpa de podemos desde luego, ¿qué dirá el castuzo Abascal de esto?ienso:

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 12:36 ----------




Nota dijo:


> Tú comentario me recuerda mucho al que hacían los antipodemitas cuando podemos salió a luz.
> 
> "si crees que ahora estamos mal, prepárate cuando gobierne Podemos":XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Sigo disfrutando del día.



No, porque en el caso de vox ya los conocemos, son del pp que no tuvieron carguito ni paguita, y son nacional católicos que ya hundieron al país hasta hoy.::


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Qué me quieres decir con una foto? En serio, ¿os movéis por estas cosas sacadas en un momento dado y fuera de contexto? ¿De verdad sois tan cortitos? si crees que ahora trabajas como un esclavo prepárate cuando desembarque el nacional catolicismo que además cree que tu condición de nacimiento es únicamente esa. Nos vamos a reir.



Nacionalcatolicismo dices? Si VOX es ACONFESIONAL!
Cómo os gustan los mensajes asustaviejas a los rojelios.
Nos vamos a reír, sí, pero de ti y de los perroflautas a los que se les acaba el chiringuito


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sigue negativo, pero si crees que vox, castuzos empoderados te lo van a arreglar me meo de la risa. Lo quieras ver o no, el brazo de podemos agarrando al psoe está consiguiendo cosas, así es lo quieras o no. Y si no tenemos un salario mínimo de más de mil euros no es por culpa de podemos desde luego, ¿qué dirá el castuzo Abascal de esto?ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 12:36 ----------
> 
> ...





nos estamos riendo contigo y con la progrez del floro. Tienes miedo y eso me gusta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Nacionalcatolicismo dices? Si VOX es ACONFESIONAL!
> Cómo os gustan los mensajes asustaviejas a los rojelios.
> Nos vamos a reír, sí, pero de ti y de los perroflautas a los que se les acaba el chiringuito



Vox aconfesional? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Sin comentarios vamos!

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 12:38 ----------




Nota dijo:


> nos estamos riendo contigo y con la progrez del floro. Tienes miedo y eso me gusta.



Yo no soy progre, pero tú sí eres tonto. Otra realidad que no quieres ver.:bla:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vox aconfesional? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Sin comentarios vamos!
> 
> ...





yo te he insultado, hijo de la gran puta.

tú miedo, mis risas


----------



## Nete (8 Oct 2018)

De un post en otro hilo:

Why I Left the Left - YouTube


Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - ¡Tema mítico! LGTB DESTRUIDO: Joven con tendencia HOMOSEXUAL, DEFIENDE enseñanza de la IGLESIA


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vox aconfesional? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Sin comentarios vamos!
> 
> ...



catolico es religioso y con preferencia

aconfesional es religioso pero sin preferencia

laico es no religioso y sin preferencia


----------



## damnit (8 Oct 2018)

Como me alegro del llenazo de VOX. Al menos las ratas sarnosas vendepatrias filoterroristas saben que les están respirando en la nuca

Arriba España


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Oct 2018)

Abdul for califa del HS.


----------



## Anne B. (8 Oct 2018)

Lo único es que ayer mencionaron algo de las ayuditas de los inmigrantes?, es que no lo recuerdo.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Oct 2018)

Abdul, el antiautonómico...


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Oct 2018)

Thousands gather in Madrid for VOX far-right rally - The Local


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vox aconfesional? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Sin comentarios vamos!
> 
> ...



Si yo soy tonta, tú eres gilipollas.
Hay niveles


----------



## Anne B. (8 Oct 2018)

El País se lleva una histórica bronca de sus lectores por sus manipulaciones contra Vox


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> El País se lleva una histórica bronca de sus lectores por sus manipulaciones contra Vox





el 90% de los comentarios de toda la mass mierda son apoyando a vox


----------



## tv eye (8 Oct 2018)

Esa bilis podemita que no decaiga  

Joder que buen día hace hoy, coño!!!


----------



## Eremita (8 Oct 2018)

Me encanta comprobar que el peak progredumbre es cosa del pasado.
Vamos a por la docena de diputados por VOX.


----------



## Marchamaliano (8 Oct 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Abdul, el antiautonómico...



Me da igual lo que haya robado..que eche a la moronegrada y pare el genocidio.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

grabaros esto a fuego, progremierdas::

-eliminar autonomias

-derrogar la leyviogen

.ilegales fuera


----------



## ¿Qué? (8 Oct 2018)

Yo seguramente les votare.
Quiero que alguien la lie parda en el congreso y llame a la cara de todos los diputados feminazis.

Si abascal fuera un poco inteligente empezaria a establecer contactos con Salvini y Lepen para formar un frente común en europa.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Oct 2018)

ya están manipulando...


----------



## acitisuJ (8 Oct 2018)

Borrell expresa su preocupación por el auge de Vox


----------



## Anne B. (8 Oct 2018)

Y el presi viajero qué opina? le da igual, o qué? por qué no da la cara!!!


----------



## todoayen (8 Oct 2018)

Claro, claro la gente tiene miedo de vox, no de las bandas latinas, la mafia rusa, los menores violentos, la tijuana algecireña...


----------



## CASA (8 Oct 2018)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Yo seguramente les votare.
> Quiero que alguien la lie parda en el congreso y llame a la cara de todos los diputados feminazis.
> 
> Si abascal fuera un poco inteligente empezaria a establecer contactos con Salvini y Lepen para formar un frente común en europa.



Salvini ha dado su apoyo a los independentistas catalanes:


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Oct 2018)

Jojojojojojo

Llevo un día descojonándome con todos los progres, comunistas, izquierda tricornio, liberales, neoliberales, peperos, actores de la ceja.... Y ahora con Coque Malla.

Son tan gilipollas que van a conseguir que Vox tenga mayoría absoluta. Están haciendo lo mismo que con Trump.


----------



## Uruk-hai (8 Oct 2018)

visto el acto. Impresionante. Gente importante del mundo de la cultura y el arte presente (grande morante de la puebla, hermann terscht o sanchez drago entre otros).

Citando a Soros, el globalismo, los burócratas de bruselas, llamando a las cosas por su nombre...

casi me desorino cuando ha dicho Pablo Mezquitas :XX::XX:

Por cierto, Trump no iba a ganar, ni Salvini, Bolsonaro, el referendum de las farc, el Brexit...la hostia va a ser DESCOMUNAL.


----------



## dabuti (8 Oct 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Jojojojojojo
> 
> Llevo un día descojonándome con todos los progres, comunistas, izquierda tricornio, liberales, neoliberales, peperos, actores de la ceja.... Y ahora con Coque Malla.
> 
> Son tan gilipollas que van a conseguir que Vox tenga mayoría absoluta. Están haciendo lo mismo que con Trump.



Hasta 7 candidatos gitanos en las listas de VOX por Almería - Página 2


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

el miedo de daputi, mis risas


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Hasta 7 candidatos gitanos en las listas de VOX por Almería - Página 2



Vosotros seguid, seguid, seguid... que yo mientras me estoy descojonando JAJAJAJAJJA


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Oct 2018)

En la sexta llevan media hora hablando de VOX, estan acojonados, aterrados.


----------



## Lumpen (8 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Hasta 7 candidatos gitanos en las listas de VOX por Almería - Página 2



A llorar a twitter.


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Oct 2018)

En la Sexta están on fire ahora mismo :XX: Lo mejor de todo es que acaban la crítica al acto de VistaAlegre diciendo: "... Y terminaron con el himno de España"... Los hijosdeputa lo dicen como si fuera algo malo. ::


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (8 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Hasta 7 candidatos gitanos en las listas de VOX por Almería - Página 2



¿Ahora eres racista? ¿tienes prejuicion antigitanos?'

Come mierda rojo

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 20:28 ----------

Vox esta de moda. Es el momento vox. En mi entorno, trabajo, amigos... vox existe. 

Puede ser una moda pasajera o se puede consolidar. 

No hay duda de que este es un momento historico. Su programa es bueno. Esperemos que no se quede en un nuevo pp y que avance hacia los movimientos identit-arios de Europa. Hoy por hoy me da igual que sean expeperos. Es muy probable que los vote. Pero no seguro.


----------



## Fatty (8 Oct 2018)

Conchabado dijo:


> Esto es imparable, la sexta ya no para de hablar de Vox. A este ritmo estarán como la CNN con Trump, preparaos para saber hasta que desayuna abascal, si consigue una buena representación.



Sin quererlo les estan haciendo una campaña de marketing brutal. Y pillo sitio en posible hilo mitico. :


----------



## morethanafeeling (8 Oct 2018)

Pavement dijo:


> En la Sexta están on fire ahora mismo :XX: Lo mejor de todo es que acaban la crítica al acto de VistaAlegre diciendo: "... Y terminaron con el himno de España"... Los hijosdeputa lo dicen como si fuera algo malo. ::



VOX ha superado la fase de negación, la de hacer como que no existen, y ha entrado en la fase del insulto, la de atacarles por todo y a todas horas. Eso es bueno, significa que vamos para adelante.

Este semana VOX ha sido noticia, me pregunto que harán en la Secta Noche, si llevarán algún invitado o tertuliano de VOX, o intentarán volver a la fase de negación. Imagino que hablarán de VOX pero lo harán los cuatro paniaguados de siempre, soltando bilis e insultando sin ton ni son.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> yo te he insultado, hijo de la gran puta.
> 
> tú miedo, mis risas



Progre para ti es un insulto, es incluso mucho más que un insulto, tu radicalización fascista, de hecho, me hace pensar que incluso llegado el momento y contexto serías capaz de pergarme un tiro en la nuca junto al muro de un cementerio...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Oct 2018)

Qué locura !

Ponen el himno de España !


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Progre para ti es un insulto, es incluso mucho más que un insulto, tu radicalización fascista, de hecho, me hace pensar que incluso llegado el momento y contexto serías capaz de pergarme un tiro en la nuca junto al muro de un cementerio...




no creas, no soy un tio violento.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Si yo soy tonta, tú eres gilipollas.
> Hay niveles



Se lo he dicho al Nota, pero tú has reaccionado bien, como cuando sueltan "idiota" en la calle y alguien se da la vuelta y lo recoge... Gilipollas tú. Tía y votante de Vox, qué quieres que te diga, muy lista no eres...::

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 21:07 ----------




todoayen dijo:


> Claro, claro la gente tiene miedo de vox, no de las bandas latinas, la mafia rusa, los menores violentos, la tijuana algecireña...



Los nacional católicos ya cometieron un genocidio en España, claro que hay miedo a que esa gentuza coja poder

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 21:12 ----------




Nota dijo:


> no creas, no soy un tio violento.



No claro, nacional católico y con foto de perfil de nazi, vamos que Gandhi precisamente no eres eh?:bla:


----------



## dabuti (8 Oct 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Vosotros seguid, seguid, seguid... que yo mientras me estoy descojonando JAJAJAJAJJA



Pués, qué quieres que te diga, que prefiero un inmi a un gypsi................sin duda.



---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 21:17 ----------




Lumpen dijo:


> A llorar a twitter.



Hoyga, ni a drede tu apodo.

Quizás chusma tampoco te iría mal.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Oct 2018)

Los medios están cometiendo exactamente el mismo error que con Trump.

No han aprendido nada. 

Significativamente, mi madre, hasta ahora pepera irredenta, me ha dicho que quiere votar a Vox. Una amiga suya le remitió el discurso de Abascal por utube, y dice que está de acuerdo con todo lo que dicen. Hasta ahora, Vox ni siquiera existía para ella. Ahora dice que Casado es "la derecha acomplejada".


----------



## dabuti (8 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> ¿Ahora eres racista? ¿tienes prejuicion antigitanos?'
> 
> Come mierda rojo





Llévale a Abascal uno a la puerta de su casa o a la élite de pijps que le vota a ver qué opinan..............

NO HAY NADA MÁS GILIPOLLAS QUE UN MUERTO DE HAMBRE, COMO TÚ, DE DERECHAS...................


----------



## patroclus (8 Oct 2018)

Hoy hablando con uno del psoe le he dicho ¿sabes a quien voy a votar? a VOX. 

Me dice ¿vox?, digo si, un partido que defiende a España y a los Españoles.

Se ha callado un rato.


----------



## Kluster (8 Oct 2018)

Pavement dijo:


> En la Sexta están on fire ahora mismo :XX: Lo mejor de todo es que acaban la crítica al acto de VistaAlegre diciendo: "... Y terminaron con el himno de España"... Los hijosdeputa lo dicen como si fuera algo malo. ::



Ellos están CONVENCIDOS de que es algo malo. No olvidéis quien maneja ese circo de los horrores.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Oct 2018)

Esto de llamar a ultraderecha a Vox es como intentar "curar" a un gay llamándolo "maricón".


----------



## Linthor (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Progre para ti es un insulto, es incluso mucho más que un insulto, tu radicalización fascista, de hecho, me hace pensar *que incluso llegado el momento y contexto serías capaz de pergarme un tiro en la nuca junto al muro de un cementerio...*



Si hombre, y después en unión de otros _fachaj fachosoj_ te exhibiríamos como hicieron con el cadáver de Mussolini. :XX: :XX:


----------



## Linthor (8 Oct 2018)

Josewf dijo:


> jajaja y además gritando vivaspaña y vivalrey.....que patéticos



Y terminar poniendo el himno de España... Tajantemente Intoleraple.


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Hasta 7 candidatos gitanos en las listas de VOX por Almería - Página 2



Un progre haciendo apología del racismo. Lo nunca visto


----------



## allan smithee (8 Oct 2018)

Editorial: Asterix en Vistalegre - 08/10/18 - YouTube


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Se lo he dicho al Nota, pero tú has reaccionado bien, como cuando sueltan "idiota" en la calle y alguien se da la vuelta y lo recoge... Gilipollas tú. Tía y votante de Vox, qué quieres que te diga, muy lista no eres...::
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 21:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Sigue, sigue, que hoy te has ganado el sueldo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Llévale a Abascal uno a la puerta de su casa o a la élite de pijps que le vota a ver qué opinan..............
> 
> NO HAY NADA MÁS GILIPOLLAS QUE UN MUERTO DE HAMBRE, COMO TÚ, DE DERECHAS...................



Anita Pator se queda los inmigrantes en casa y Abascal los yiyos:XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 08-oct-2018 at 22:14 ----------




Linthor dijo:


> Si hombre, y después en unión de otros _fachaj fachosoj_ te exhibiríamos como hicieron con el cadáver de Mussolini. :XX: :XX:



Qué va para eso sois tímidos, sois más de cunetas.::


----------



## planpatriota (8 Oct 2018)

Luis del Pino
‏
Cuenta verificada

@ldpsincomplejos
10 hHace 10 horas
Más
Hace seis meses, los expertos decían que Vox no entraba en el Congreso ni de coña. Ahora dicen que entrará en el Congreso y en el Parlamento Europeo, pero que no habrá una "explosión electoral" de Vox ni de coña. Vamos progresando


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Sigue, sigue, que hoy te has ganado el sueldo



Y además de verdad, pagado con tus impuestos, jejeje, gracias.::


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Llévale a Abascal uno a la puerta de su casa o a la élite de pijps que le vota a ver qué opinan..............
> 
> NO HAY NADA MÁS GILIPOLLAS QUE UN MUERTO DE HAMBRE, COMO TÚ, DE DERECHAS...................



Eso díselo, si tienes huevos, a un obrero francés que vota a Le Pen tras ver su barrio llenarse de escoria que le hace sentirse extranjero en su propia tierra, gracias a la mierda progre que caga gentuza mononeuronal como tú


----------



## cholesfer (8 Oct 2018)

Hay muchos progres que van a votar a Vox.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Oct 2018)

Hay una serie de condiciones inusuales que pueden dar lugar a cambios profundos en el panorama. 

Por un lado el cambio de vientos en la ideología en Europa. 

Por otro, el evento catalizador que supone el tema catalán. 

La puntilla sería que la inmigración subsahariana empiece a ser insostenible.


----------



## Rescatador (8 Oct 2018)

En el programa de la tarde de la secta se les notaba nerviosos, al borde del tartamudeo y en un momento la presentadora dijo que VOX era antifeminista y antihomófobo (sic). Si es antihomófobo eso es bueno según ellos, o aplican la doctrina lola delgado ???

No sabían ni qué decir. La periodista pepera que tienen de cuota a lo más que llegaba era a decir que el voto al PP no peligraba porque la base social de la derecha tiende al voto útil. Están que no se enteran, el votante ya se ha dado cuenta que el voto útil no sirve de nada si al final a quien se lo has dado durante todo este tiempo lo que ha hecho con él es usarlo en tu contra. Han tirado de la cuerda hasta romperla y no se han dado cuenta.


----------



## todoayen (8 Oct 2018)

Voto util para mi es votar de forma que el parlamento se divida y fraccione lo maximo posible, en vez de dividirnos ellos a nosotros.

Asi tendran que negociar y llegar a acuerdos.....lo que viene siendo trabajar, vaya.

A ellos hay que dividirlos, que trabajen coño y se dejen de quemar el dinero a espuertas en sueldos publicos y boatos varios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Oct 2018)

Quien le iba a decir a ETA, que secuestrando a Ortega Lara , con los años se iba a convertir en un partido político importante.
Quien le iba a decir a ETA, que secuestrando al padre de Julio Iglesias, haría que toda la familia huyese para Miami , y se hicieron millonarios. 

Y es que a veces es cierto lo del " mal que por bien no venga "..
Por otra parte no entiendo porque en los informativos siempre dicen EXTREMA DERECHA para insultar a VOX, cuando son propuestas lógicas y razonables, y no dicen EXTREMA IZQUIERDA, cuando hablan del PSOE actual, cuyas medidas y propuestas están llenas de la ideología más trasnochada.


----------



## Le Truhan (8 Oct 2018)

Después de semanas de mierda, ver a mucha gente normal que quiere un cambio de verdad en esta pocilga que el tetrapartito progre nos inunda es maravilloso. Una derecha moderna, que habla de los problemas de ahora, de que no se puede mantener el estado de bienestar con la actual inmigración ilegal, que no se pueden subir los salarios, si hasta hablaron de que se ha quebrado el ascensor social al no primarse los méritos, que por las oposiciones en comunidades nazis no hay igualdad entre todos los españoles, que eso la gente lo ve en la calle, si que son emergencias sociales y no las mierdas sociatas o de podemos.
Los españoles merecemos algo mejor, hay que demostrar que los españoles podemos soñar con un futuro ilusionante y no la misma mierda de siempre y que nos digan "es lo que hay".


----------



## Nefersen (8 Oct 2018)

Una gran parte del nuevo crecimiento del voto del PSOE viene de los pensionistas engañados por sus promesas incumplibles de aumento de gasto. ¿Qué pasará con esa gente cuando vean que les ha tomado el pelo?


----------



## F.Alonso21 (9 Oct 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> El País se lleva una histórica bronca de sus lectores por sus manipulaciones contra Vox



Llegue a ver hace 24 hrs casi 3000 opiniones :XX:

Zas en toda la boca, esto va a subir mas rapido que Trump. 



Nota dijo:


> grabaros esto a fuego, progremierdas::
> 
> -eliminar autonomias
> 
> ...



Para mi deberian ser los 3 mandamientos base, y luego de ahi se crearian otros tantos mas.

El que no comulgue con eso es un TRAIDOR O IGNORANTE QUE VIVE DEMASIADO BIEN A COSTA DEL RESTO.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Llévale a Abascal uno a la puerta de su casa o a la élite de pijps que le vota a ver qué opinan..............
> 
> NO HAY NADA MÁS GILIPOLLAS QUE UN MUERTO DE HAMBRE, COMO TÚ, DE DERECHAS...................



Si lo hay, un muerto de hambre de izquierdas como tu. Tu eres un peon sacrificable. Tu eres de los que dejaran morir en las trincheras de Madrid, mientras los jefes izquierdosos gritan "No pasaran" desde los cafes de Paris.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 08:50 ----------




Josewf dijo:


> jajaja y además gritando vivaspaña y vivalrey.....que patéticos



Claro, ... lo bueno es gritar "papeles para todos" mientras tus lideres viajan en falcon o viven en su palacete de Galapagar.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 09:01 ----------




cholesfer dijo:


> Hay muchos progres que van a votar a Vox.




No creo. Es bastante incompatible. Sera que no son progres.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Oct 2018)

en la oficina estamos escuchando el mitin de VOX del domingo


----------



## bocadRillo (9 Oct 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> Elecciones Generales: Vox ficha al padre de Monedero para las elecciones generales | EL MUNDO



Te voy a decir una cosa: yo soy afiliada de VOX y miembro activo del partido. Mi hermana, sin embargo, va a los círculos de Potemos y acude a manifas perroflautas con el trapo de la segunda república.
Esto pasa en las mejores familias.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Te voy a decir una cosa: yo soy afiliada de VOX y miembro activo del partido. Mi hermana, sin embargo, va a los círculos de Potemos y acude a manifas perroflautas con el trapo de la segunda república.
> Esto pasa en las *mejores familias.*



mejores familias pijas....:XX::XX: sin acritud, es broma. Pero es que la burguesia tiene ese discreto encanto.


----------



## patroclus (9 Oct 2018)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Te voy a decir una cosa: yo soy afiliada de VOX y miembro activo del partido. Mi hermana, sin embargo, va a los círculos de Potemos y acude a manifas perroflautas con el trapo de la segunda república.
> Esto pasa en las mejores familias.



No te preocupes, esa cuando se lleve un escarmiento de un pagapensiones o un drogadicto que la deje preñada y huya, se hace de vox.


----------



## pepetemete (9 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Si lo hay, un muerto de hambre de izquierdas como tu. Tu eres un peon sacrificable. Tu eres de los que dejaran morir en las trincheras de Madrid, mientras los jefes izquierdosos gritan "No pasaran" desde los cafes de Paris.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 08:50 ----------
> 
> ...





Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro, bravo!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Oct 2018)

para la encuestadora celeste-tel Vox entraría tambien en el parlamento


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> Yo soy católico y cada vez que contemplo ese odio no puedo hacer menos que sentirme un judío más. A fin de cuentas sigo a un judío, Jesucristo, el Hijo de Dios hecho hombre, nacido de una mujer judía
> 
> abascal
> 
> [





Jesus es el mayor antijudio de la historia.

_



*Juan 8 :44* Vosotros sois de *vuestro padre el diablo*, y los deseos de vuestro padre queréis hacer. El ha sido homicida desde el principio, y no ha permanecido en la verdad, porque no hay verdad en él. Cuando habla mentira, de suyo habla; porque es mentiroso, y padre de mentira.

*Mateo 23:33* ¡Raza de víboras! ¿Cómo van a escapar del castigo del infierno?

*Mateo 23:27* !!Ay de vosotros, escribas y fariseos, hipócritas! porque sois semejantes a sepulcros blanqueados, que por fuera, a la verdad, se muestran hermosos, mas por dentro están llenos de huesos de muertos y de toda inmundicia

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


> _*Juan 6:70* Jesús les respondió: ¿No os escogí yo a vosotros, los doce, y {sin embargo} uno de vosotros es un diablo?_



Si llamas _*hermanos mayores*_ a los judios es porque eres hijo del diablo.


----------



## Anne B. (9 Oct 2018)

Había en forocoches un hilo sobre todos los youtubers marroquies que ensañaban como pedir ayuditas en España, lo que pasa es que algunos no los veo , hay como 19, los veis vosotros o los han borrado? hay otros que si los veo.

A ver si los ve Santiago Abascal, o cualquier medio de comunicacion como los de intereconomia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Oct 2018)

patroclus dijo:


> No te preocupes, esa cuando se lleve un escarmiento de un pagapensiones o un drogadicto que la deje preñada y huya, se hace de vox.



O la de Vox se hace de Podemos cuando un niño pijo de "buena familia franquista" la deje preñada y la obigue a abortar en Londres para taparlo todo.::

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 13:00 ----------




Nota dijo:


> para la encuestadora celeste-tel Vox entraría tambien en el parlamento



Pero ¿cómo entraría? ¿A caballo como Pavía o en plan coronel gay reprimido de la guardia civil pegando tiros y haciendo el ridículo a nivel mundial? No me queda claroienso:


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> O la de Vox se hace de Podemos cuando un niño pijo de "buena familia franquista" la deje preñada y la obigue a abortar en Londres para taparlo todo.::
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 13:00 ----------
> 
> ...



:bla::bla::bla::bla: que pena dais rojitos...... jojojojojojojojojo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Jesus es el mayor antijudio de la historia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola nazi, ¿cómo está Himmler? Déle recuerdos... Ha encontrado usted en Vox a los suyos ¿eh? Enhorabuena!:XX:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hola nazi, ¿cómo está Himmler? Déle recuerdos... Ha encontrado usted en Vox a los suyos ¿eh? Enhorabuena!:XX:




desde el domingo te veo muy nervioso.:XX::XX:


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hola nazi, ¿cómo está Himmler? Déle recuerdos... Ha encontrado usted en Vox a los suyos ¿eh? Enhorabuena!:XX:



Si tuvieras un minimo de compresion lectora y no supiera que eres basura cuneteable te responderia con cierta profundidad y educacion.

Gracias por llamarme NAZI.


----------



## planpatriota (9 Oct 2018)

Ivan
‏

@ivanedlm
8 oct.
Más Ivan Retwitteó EL MUNDO
"Los expertos creen que Vox no debe preocupar al PP porque en la extrema derecha no hay votos" En la extrema derecha no sé si hay votos, pero lo que hay es muchísima gente normal harta de que le llamen de extrema derecha por no obedecer a lo que le quieren imponer medios progres


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Si tuvieras un minimo de compresion lectora y no supiera que eres basura cuneteable te responderia con cierta profundidad y educacion.
> 
> Gracias por llamarme NAZI.



Acabas de retratarte y de retratar a Vox:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 13:28 ----------




planpatriota dijo:


> Ivan
> ‏
> 
> @ivanedlm
> ...



Sí, gente normal como el de más arriba que está orgulloso de que le llamen nazi y quiere pegarme un tiro en la cabeza y tirarme en una cuneta (literal). Vamos la normalidad más normal de toda la vida... en un psiquiátrico penitenciario claro! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Acabas de retratarte y de retratar a Vox:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 13:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Llora.... y rabia.

No quiero pegarte un tiro. Si quisiera ya lo habria hecho.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Oct 2018)

Nota dijo:


> desde el domingo te veo muy nervioso.:XX::XX:



Con gente que quiere pegar tiros, ser nazi orgullosamente y asesinarme y tirarme en una cuneta por no pensar como ellos como para estar tranquilo:abajo:

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 13:31 ----------




jfernandez dijo:


> Llora.... y rabia.
> 
> No quiero pegarte un tiro. Si quisiera ya lo habria hecho.



No lo habrías hecho porque eres un cobarde, como todos los fachas, necesitas primero que un ejército usurpe el poder para que tu crimen quede impune. ::


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Con gente que quiere pegar tiros, ser nazi orgullosamente y asesinarme y tirarme en una cuneta por no pensar como ellos como para estar tranquilo:abajo:
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 13:31 ----------
> 
> ...



facha, machista, gñé,gñé...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Con gente que quiere pegar tiros, ser nazi orgullosamente y asesinarme y tirarme en una cuneta por no pensar como ellos como para estar tranquilo:abajo:
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 13:31 ----------
> 
> ...



Facha no: NAZI


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Facha no: NAZI



Facha es el que no puede ser nazi por ser algo merenito, sois ridículos y patéticos.::

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 13:35 ----------




Nota dijo:


> facha, machista, gñé,gñé...:XX::XX::XX:



Qué gñé ni gñé, mira la foto de tu perfil, otro morenito que no puede ser nazi, jajajaja, dais pena mucha pena.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Oct 2018)

> Facha no: NAZI



No sabe ni lo que dice. Sino nos explicas ahora mismo la diferencia.
Estoy esperando.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> No sabe ni lo que dice. Sino nos explicas ahora mismo la diferencia.
> Estoy esperando.



Espera sentado. Yo no ilustro asnos.

Cada vez que leo a los rojitos me descojono de lo cagados que estais. Vuestra doricueva debe apestar a mierda liquida. jojojojojojojo


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Oct 2018)

Spoiler






> Espera sentado. Yo no ilustro asnos.
> 
> Cada vez que leo a los rojitos me descojono de lo cagados que estais. Vuestra doricueva debe apestar a mierda liquida. jojojojojojojo









Al ignore por imbécil.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Por imbecil?, ¿No por NAZI?

Estais cagados rojitos, la mierda se os pega al culo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> ¿Por imbecil?, ¿No por NAZI?



Es exactamente lo mismo!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2018)

jfernandez cerebro d nuez

jojojojojojojojojojojo


----------



## bocadRillo (9 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> mejores familias pijas....:XX::XX: sin acritud, es broma. Pero es que la burguesia tiene ese discreto encanto.



Yo de pija tengo lo que usted pueda tener de monja, sin acritud ::

Joder, cómo ha decaído el hilo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Oct 2018)

Abascal propone la expulsión de Echenique, un extranjero que ataca las libertades en España - YouTube


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (9 Oct 2018)

Desde hace tiempo someto a comparación en las redes dos dictaduras, la militar de Augusto Pinochet y la comunista de Fidel Castro. La de Pinochet impidió en Chile otra como la de Castro en Cuba. En Chile hubo algo más de tres mil muertos en 15 años. La dictadura se disolvió tras un referéndum que el dictador acató. Dejó el país en magnifica situación económica y social para volver a ser la sólida democracia que es hoy. De eso hace ya 30 años. Sin Pinochet, Chile cumpliría ahora 45 años de dictadura comunista y sería lo que Cuba tras 60 años, una cárcel miserable. Con una dictadura que ha causado centenares de miles de muertos. Decir que las dos dictaduras son iguales es hipócrita, mentiroso y cobarde. Tan absurdo como decir que la dictadura de Primo de Rivera fue igual que la de Pol Pot. No se trata de aplaudir ninguna dictadura. Sino de probar el coraje cívico y el compromiso con la verdad que desafía al rodillo totalitario que impone el mantra izquierdista que pocos se atrevían a cuestionar. Cada año son más los españoles que se atreven a llevar la contraria a la turba de los comisarios ideológicos mediáticos. Es decir, los españoles son cada vez más libres. Eso tendrá muchas consecuencias políticas sin duda. Como Vistalegre.


----------



## Aeneas (9 Oct 2018)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Hace unos minutos ha dicho que somos fachas, fachas, fachas, fachas, fachas.
> 
> Lo mejor de su discurso, no detecté ninguna ironía.



Etiqueta que llevo con mucho orgullo.

Por cierto, calificar de ultraderecha a vox es de zoquetes supinos. Si el PP ahora califica a vox de ultraderecha va a terminar de pegarse un tiro. Si hasta sus bases eligieron a un candidato con el perfil más conservador que había por allí...

En España ahora mismo defino el panorama así:

Partidos de izquierda moderada:

- Ciudadanos
- PP

Partidos de derecha:

- Vox

Partidos de izquierda radical:

- Podemos
- PSOE (salvando la parte andaluza)
- ERC
- Bildu

Partidos de ultraderecha:

- DN, AN, y demás fauna

Luego está PNV y Pdcat que sólo saben decir: andapandansia y luego pactan con comunistas y nazis como ERC o Bildu o votan a favor del aborto zapateriano, expropiar pisos vacíos o subir impuestos... a parte de la independencia ni ellos mismos saben lo que quieren.


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Oct 2018)

Además de Bardem, Buenafuente... Ahora Anabel Alonso.

Twitter

Seguid, seguid... Lo estáis haciendo de puta madre. Lo de Trump se quedará corto.


----------



## CASA (9 Oct 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Además de Bardem, Buenafuente... Ahora Anabel Alonso.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Seguid, seguid... Lo estáis haciendo de puta madre. Lo de Trump se quedará corto.



¿Está tocada esta gente por el Espíritu Santo para saber distinguir infaliblemente entre el bien y el mal, o qué? Para que le tenga que importar a alguien lo que digan,... 

Tienen el mismo derecho a su opinión que yo a la mía, si la mía no la publican porque no le importa a nadie no se porqué la de ellos habría de tener relevancia alguna. Que comenten en su puta casa por Navidad lo que van a votar si les dejan. 

O a ver si les pasa como al subnormal de Monedero, que su padre hasta el gorro de las majaderías del hijo se ha afiliado a Vox, no le importa a su padre lo que dice el imbécil me va a tener que importar a mí,....:bla::bla:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Oct 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Además de Bardem, Buenafuente... Ahora Anabel Alonso.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Seguid, seguid... Lo estáis haciendo de puta madre. Lo de Trump se quedará corto.





que descojone.:XX::XX:


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (9 Oct 2018)

Detectados los primeros casos autóctonos de dengue en España | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

A los chalets de Pedro y Pablo !


----------



## Eremita (10 Oct 2018)

Me encanta ver rabiar a la escoria progre. Y eso que dudo mucho que VOX se acerque a los 20 diputados. Bueno, eso decían de Trump y Salvini.
Da gusto recordar esas imágenes de progres de mierda que no dieron un palo al agua en su vida, llorando por la victoria de Trump.


----------



## JOF (6 Oct 2019)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Te voy a decir una cosa: yo soy afiliada de VOX y miembro activo del partido. Mi hermana, sin embargo, va a los círculos de Potemos y acude a manifas perroflautas con el trapo de la segunda república.
> Esto pasa en las mejores familias.



Mi padre es afiliado podemita y yo afiliado de VOX. Por supuesto no hablamos de política.


----------



## bocadRillo (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## FuturoEuropeo (30 Sep 2022)

Uno de los hilos mas bonitos de Burbuja..

Recuerdos buenos todos


----------

